# glasgow centre for reproductive medicine, cardonald glasgow.



## mandy1971

Hi girls,

I was wondering if anyone has had or is recieving there care at glasgow centre for reproductive medicine.?

I would like to hear your thoughts as to success rates and the care they provide.

I had previously paid to have a consultation at Glasgow Royal as they seem cheaper, but having looked online gcrm looks to have far better sucess rates..

Also, I'm 39yo, from what i've been reading egg freezing is'nt carried out on women who are not under 36yo, unless they have a really high amh level. mine is currently 4.8. Anyone be able to shed some light here for me. I just thought it seems a bit unfair.

cheers xx


----------



## Flake-y

Hey Mandy,

I'm just about to start my 1st IVF at the GCRM! We'e been really happy with them, staff are really nice, success rates are really good, & we wouldn't consider going anywhere else.

I know it's expensive, & the costs all add up, but they've got great doctors (& one professor I think!), & we wanted to go to the place that would give us the best chance of a bfp. Plus, it's easier to park there than at the royal!lol

Good luck!


----------



## mandy1971

Good luck flakey.. I willprobably be undergoing treatment there rather than the royal.. Success rates seem to be better and yes the parking is definately a bonus lol. Hope all goes well xxxx


----------



## Omi

I wavered between the two but decided to go with GRI as already have had some apmts there and also in my age group (am nearly 41) the success rates are so close as to not really matter. Most of my friends have had treatment at GRI too. Having said that, GCRM does sound very good :)

All the best and lots of :dust:


----------



## Pollydoodle

Hi Mandy
Sorry for the delayed response, just noticed this thread. I've just finished my first cycle of IVF with GCRM (and got a BFP last week!) and have found them to be excellent. All of the staff are really knowledgeable and friendly and their success rates are high compared to others. I also feel that they are very active in the field, in that if you read anything on new developments in IVF in Scotland, GCRM seem to be at the forefront of it.
As for the egg freezing, I am almost 37 and had some embryos frozen although my AMH is fairly high (17). I would doubt if they have any kind of cut off for this - I think that they will freeze them if the cylcle produces any embryos which could be viable for a frozen transfer, regardless of age etc.
Good luck
Px


----------



## mandy1971

Congratulations pollydoodle!! Xxxxx


----------



## mandy1971

bump


----------



## mandy1971

Ive delayed IVF for a year, update for those who dont know me is on my signature,I've since had IUI(NHS funded, lost baby at 17 weeks to downs syndrome) and had my 4rth miscarriage in January 2012.
Nothing found to cause the miscarriages so I'm down to putting it down to egg quality, as I'm 40 yrs old.
I will be considering PGS/PGD to rule out downs etc.
Look forward to hearing your experiences of IVF in Glasgow and all important, prices.


----------



## Wallie

So, so sorry to hear your losses, that must be so tough for you :hugs:

My OH and I are thinking about going to the GCRM and I just got a leaflet through from them on Thursday and I just started to read through some of it today.

We've had three failed IVF's at Ninewells Dundee and I have to wait until March 2013 to get another go with NHS, so we may just go ahead with the GCRM in betwen waiting.

I'm thinking there is something wrong with my eggs, that's when I get enough. My cycles have been pretty crap to be honest. Only cycle 2 I got 12 eggs, three immature and then 8 fertilised. The other cycles we only got 1 egg fertilised. Not very good.

So anyway I'm interested in them as the do the chromosome testing although I need to have enough eggs.

I do feel they are at the forefront on pioneering outcomes with IVF/ICSI and I hope they can help me as I'm getting desperate.

When do you think you want to do a cycle? I'm thinking maybe July this year.

Costs are about £6k but I'm hoping since I've been through IVF and had test results already, I'm hoping to save some ££.


----------



## mandy1971

Wallie thanks for your reply..
I see the recurrent miscarriage specialist a week on wed to get results of further immune and thrombophillia screen, I'm not expecting them to come up with anything tbh, so feel my last hope is this pgs/pgd testing...
once we see him on the 28th march I'll get the ball rolling with a consultation and all of our tests, I phoned up the other day and was quoted just under £5000 for ivf with bloods consults all included, and £2350 for PGS.. I've phoned up a few times over the past 18 months and spoken to Marco Guadion one of the consultants, I get a good vibe from this hospital and this guy was more than helpful to us..
I need to loose at least a stone in weight before I go ahead with treatment so maybe if I can stay away from the damn biscuit tin perhaps we may go for it June time or before if I get my groove on. I'll add you as a friend and we can stay in touch with progress if ok.. good luck hon, 2012 is the year!!!!


----------



## Wallie

Thank you Mandy and good luck on the weight loss, it's hard going.

Yes, keep in touch!


----------



## WoodvilleGirl

Hi Mandy

Sorry to read about everything you've been through :hugs:

Just really wanted to add my bit about GCRM. We've had our assessment appointment and consultation there over the last few weeks and, like you, got a really positive feeling about the clinic. At our consultation we saw Dr Gaudoin and he couldn't have been more helpful and understanding of my list of questions! I also liked the bit when he told me not to lose more than 3-4lbs in weight (even although I'd like to lose a lot more) as he said there's some evidence that lots of weight releases toxins into the body which he wouldn't want me to have. He said age, rather than weight, is the more problematic factor.

Anyway, we've booked our consents appointment for 20 April and hope to start our ICSI journey at the beginning of May. We were lucky that our GP did most of our tests free of charge, but we paid £230 for our fertility assessment / £160 for our consultation and have been quoted about £4,600 for ICSI.

Wishing you lots of luck in the months ahead!


----------



## Debbie82

Hi Mandy, firstly sorry for your losses xx

I had my ICSI cycle at GCRM back in Jul/Aug. Like yourself I really liked Dr Goudain and felt at ease with him and all staff I spoke to. I found through all the treatment they were happy to take the time put any fears at ease and I just got a really good feeling.

From my perspective the only downside is I found them very pro set, to the point where they went ott but maybe that was just the specific embryologist I seen coupled with my age and being first cycle.

All in our treatment cost just over £5k including drugs. Even if my first cycle hadn't worked I'd still planned to go back as was very happy with treatment, monitoring etc

Good luck to all of you xx


----------



## mandy1971

Knoxville, hi! That's good to know about not loosing weight.. I am going to make an appointment this week to see Marco soon.. good luck in your journey and I'll be keeping a wee eye on your progress..


----------



## mandy1971

Debbie thankyou for posting, and congrats on your twin pregnancy you must be so excited that they are nearly due... Are you going to be induced?


----------



## mandy1971

Bump


----------



## Wallie

Debbie - congratulations on your twin boys! Wow nearly 2 weeks old now, you must be so pleased!

WVG - how are you getting on, do you have a date of when you can start your cycle with the GCRM?

Mandy - how are things with you?

I've got an appt on the 26th April to see what the clinic says and if there's still some hope for us. In the meantime we've booked a holiday for a months time, so we'll hopefully have our break and then come back to getting pregnant, finally!


----------



## Wallie

How is everyone doing? Hope you're all good!

I had my consult appt last Thursday and we're going to do a cycle with them asap. We go back and get our AMH and SA done and then the consents signing a week later. I should therefore find out when I can cycle but I'm assuming I can start 3 week in June!

We saw Dr Brady and he was nice and easy to talk too. He's going to put me on a different protocol and I'll be on different drugs than the other clinic had me on. So they can only be positive changes.


----------



## x0xjacquix0x

Hi, hubby and myself also attending GCRM, we had our intial consultation on the 26th as well :)

We will be going for IVF with flare protocol due to my AMH being low.

We have already had our AMH and SA and are going back this Wednesday for the consult appointment to sign all the paperwork and pay etc.

Its all happening so quickly, hoping this will be our time, we have been trying for around 5 years now. I think the GCRM are excellent and really glad we decided on this clinic.

Hoping to get started as soon as really.

Hope this works out for you as well Wallie :), lots of dust, the changes can only be positive :)


----------



## Wallie

Thanks Jac, excellent news that you are getting to start soon too. Weird we both had appts the same day. We went to Edinburgh though to the satellite office thinking it would be easier to get to but I don't think that now. I think i'll stick with the Glasgow clinic from now on.

My AMH was 5 in 2010, so they want to retest that to see what its at now. No doubt it will be a bit lower.

I had the consents signing appt through today and they need me to repeat HIV, Hep B & C tests, hand in results of rubella and smear tests. So phoned the docs to see if they can do them all. I sure hope so as the NHS has failed on all IVF attempts so far, so I hope I get them done for nothing!

WVG, how are you getting on, you should be starting very soon now tomorrow's May!?


----------



## x0xjacquix0x

We were at the Glasgow clinic :) which was empty for a change

My AMH was 5.7 last October it then got retested in Decemeber and had dropped to below 4 :(, I decided to give DHEA a bash and when the GCRM tested it had increased to 6.9, I dont know if its the DHEA or the better equipment but an increase is positive at least, we could do with some good news for a change :)

We have consents app tomorrow at 13:00 and then we have the doctors on Thursday to get our HIV, Hep B and C and rubella tests... I am hoping the NHS do them as well although I explained to the reception lady and she seemed confident that if i brought the list of tests that it should be fine.

Good luck with your consents and tests, we should be starting around the same time (all going well) , fingers and toes crossed for us both :)


----------



## Wallie

Oh, that's interesting regarding the DHEA as I asked about that but Doc said you need to be taking it for about 4 months which would delay things for me. However I suppose if my AMH level has dropped significantly maybe we should re-consider taking it to boost my chances.

I'm tomorrow going to the docs for the HIV, Hep B & C's etc and the docs are quite happy to do it. OH is going on Friday to get his taken too.

The GCRM definitely seem on the ball, especially compared to Ninewells where I was before.


----------



## x0xjacquix0x

Yeh i think its 3 months before, I started taking it when i intially got my low AMH result however so around October time last year,

I checked with GCRM and they were quite happy for me to take but it hasn't taken me out the low range really but its still an increase and im taking that as a positive :)

Thats good re doctors hopefully mines will be the same

Ive nothing to compare the GCRM to as this is my first cycle, I went from a friends recommendation and im glad i did

Good luck with your treatment


----------



## mandy1971

Hi ladies, my amh came back at 3.1 which is as I hoped.Jan 2011 it was 4.8, we have our consultant and consent appt Monday 7th may, just had my amh and scan and oh had his sa and HIV and hep bloods checked at germ , my gp took my HIV and rubella from me ( hence oh now changing to my gp, was appalled...but that's another story).
We have decided on icsi with pgs, I have mixed feelings about it all, friends are excited for me but I've had 5 losses now and I think there will be a lot of other fine tuning needed with regards to that but I have so much confidence in gcrm and know I stand the best chance with them.... Well girls I hope we can all get good support from each other however it goes, good luck to you all. I'm throwing you all some stick baby dust,.. I'll update on Monday xxxx


----------



## x0xjacquix0x

I was at the doctors this AM for bloods and the nurse said to me they usually charge for these and it would have to go via the practice manager which may take a week or so, i totally kicked off saying when i phoned I wasnt informed that this would be the case even though i explained the situation and that i didnt really have time to wait and if they made me they would hold up my treatment, the nurse agreed to do them and no charge applied :happydance:

I think its good to be positive but I am also realistic as im fed up being dissapointed, I have only had 1 m/c so can't imagine what you have been through, lifes just not fair sometimes.

Good luck with your consents, we have consented for both IVF and ICSI just in case there are any issues with hubbys sample on day of EC.

Starting norethisterone on 20th May :) then prostap on 1st.... 

Fingers crossed for us all xxxxx


----------



## Wallie

Heya all,

I got my bloods done yesterday at the docs. Hep B & C & HIV. Picked up my results for smear and found in my folder of many many tests my rubella results, so I didn't need to get that one. There was a question with the nurse regarding what to put the tests through as but I think she was going to speak to the doctor and it would be marked as Assisted Conception.

Our first appt will be on the 24th May for AMH and OH's SA.

2nd appt for consents etc is 31st May!

Baby dust to all too!


----------



## mandy1971

Hi girls, think it all went well on Monday. I'll be on the flare protocol,. I am having the pgs which apparently needs to be done with icsi.... reading about all of the negative press around icsi recently in the news just before my appt did I admit cause some anxiety... but if it needs to be then I just need to go with it.

I will be starting probably mid June... as some red tape with pgs at the clinic at the moment...my cycles are a bit skeewif these days so I couldnt pin point an exact date as to when.
Good news is I'll be having steroids and blood thining injections in view of my history of recurrent miscarriage... this is reassuring, though not looking forward to the side effects from steroids, mustnt grumble....
How are we all doing, jacquie it wont be long before you start, good luck honey..
What protocols are you all on>?


----------



## Bluebell bun

Hi girls, thought I would join in this thread as have just set up our first appointments at GCRM today. We have been TTC for 16 months now. I am 36, OH is 45 and we have never had a BFP. We are unexplained at this point and all my tests have been normal. We have our fertility assessment appointments later this month and have our consultant appoint at the beginning of June. It would be lovely to keep track on how you ladies are getting on:flower:


----------



## x0xjacquix0x

Hey Mandy, I'm also on flare protocol, starting norethisterone on the 20th and then progesterone shot on the 1st, I think ec and et will be mid June depending on how I respond :), I'm really keen to get started but am impressed with how quickly everything has happened with the GCRM, suppose I'm used to the NHS wait times but the saying is true you get what you pay for :).

We consented for ivf and icsi as thought better to be over prepared than under and let the clinic decide what is best on the day as they are the experts although fertilisation has 10% more success with icsi they didn't think we would require, we shall see as a lot of pressure on hubby on ec day :)

I saw your ticker and you really have had a time of it trying to get your bundle of joy, I really hope you get your bfp on this cycle, I have a friend who on her 4th cycle was put on steroids etc with her cycle at GCRM due to recurrent loss and she now has a 6 month old girl, fingers and toes crossed for you.

Hey bluebell bun, good luck with your assessment and let us know how you get on, hopefully everything is perfect and it's just down to luck :), have you had your amh tested previously? The whole ttc business can be frustrating, I just keep think of the end goal and how much it will be worth it.

Good luck ladies xxx


----------



## Bluebell bun

Yip, my AMH level is good at 31 so there seems to be no obvious reason for not being able to conceive. OH SA was excellent , my HSG was normal and all other bloods normal. It's so frustrating but feel at least we are now being pro active about the situation.


----------



## mandy1971

Oh thats wonderful to hear about your friend Jacqui, I hope I'll be as lucky as her too.
Bluebell, those are excellent results!
would you be going for IUI as opposed to IVF? i HAD IUI last year in monklands hospital,I did get pregnant, unfortunately the baby had problems, see my ticker below....


----------



## mandy1971

Jacqui, did you go on any special diets this time?Ive read about high protein intake supposed to help with success rates though I've only read about it on other threads, so I must research it a bit further...
I am upping my exercise, my bmi is just on 30, so trying to up my fitness level, have hired a cross trainer, and trying to loose a bit of weight also.


----------



## Bluebell bun

Mandy, I am not sure. Our NHS consultant was suggesting that we go straight to IVF as statistically the success rate is much better when we are paying for our treatment rather than doing IUI first. I suppose we will be guided by the advice at GCRM.


----------



## x0xjacquix0x

I also had IUI at Monklands, only 1 complete cycle (2 cancelled) but due to my declining AMH decided to give it a miss as felt like i was wasting what i had for a low percentage.

Mandy- No special diets really just no caffeine, alcohol and generally being healthy. I am also taking daily supplements- pregnacare conception and folic acid and also 75mg of DHEA, ive read and tried so much that i end up not knowing if im doing right for wrong etc so ive just decided to stay healthy but would be interested to hear if high protein does increase success rates then ill defo up this- Let me know what you find. What about you?

Bluebell- Those results are excellent hopefully you get your bfp soon :). If cash isnt an issue then id go straight to IVF as you said the success rates are much higher, good luck


----------



## Bluebell bun

Hey ladies! How are you all doing? OH went to gcrm on thurs for his sperm analysis and I go next thurs for my tests. We have both had them done already on the NHS so hoping there are no unexpected surprises. AF just starting today so the only positive is that we are moving things forward privately.


----------



## x0xjacquix0x

Hi I'm doing good, had prostap on Friday and start stimms tonight, so glad to finally be at this stage, feels like time has stopped lol, scared of the 2ww if the wait, I'm so impatient , fed up waiting :)

That's good, fingers crossed all the tests are good and you might get started next cycle? X


----------



## Wallie

Oh exciting times Jacqui. 

How was the Prostap jag? Hope it was nothing too big and just a normal jag in a syringe.


----------



## Bluebell bun

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you Jacqui xx


----------



## x0xjacquix0x

Thanks ladies, 

The prostap was fine actually, I had a nurse and a senior nurse (i think) in the room whilst it was being done, the senior nurse was trying to distract me so i started to panic that it was going to be sore but it was fine actually didnt feel a thing :). It looks a bit like jelly in the syringe rather than liquid but honest it was a breeze.

Last night was my 3rd injection and im feeling fine, not really had any side affects from the gonal f or the prostap, fingers crossed it stays like this. I go for my first scan on Friday so have everything crossed that im responding decently.

I see you arent far behind me Wallie? How are you finding everything?

Bluebell- Wont be long until those results come back and you are starting, its so quick, im sure everything will be all good :)

Take care ladies


----------



## Wallie

Thats good that the Prostap jag was fine. I was guessing that they administer it rather than doing it yourself. I actually don't mind the jags at all and the gonal f is easy as I assume it'll be in the pen.

I had a call today and had to pay the drugs company their fee and they are getting it delivered to GCRM the day before I go. So I go down next Wednesday for my prostap jag and get my drugs!

The pills I've been on are easy peasy and I've not had one side effect. Although not sure if eating like there's no tomorrow is a side effect?

Good luck with first scan on Friday Jac's:dust:


----------



## x0xjacquix0x

Yeh the jags have been a doddle and it is the pen which is much easier :)

It will be Wednesday before you know it :)

Ill let you know how i go tomorrow, hope they see a good number and progress x


----------



## Bluebell bun

Hope your scan goes ok Jacqui. I went tonight for my AMH and transvaginal scan. We have our consultant appointment next thurs so things are moving forward. Funnily enough we also received appointments today for Glasgow Royal to attend for a first appointment. I think I will maybe postpone this as neither of us can really afford time off work if we are starting treatment at GCRM also. The letter included another jar for a sperm analysis! The OH is starting to feel like he has left deposits at every clinic in the West of Scotland having already given samples at the RAH and GCRM!


----------



## x0xjacquix0x

Well i went and had my scan, everything is looking really good and the nurse said i was responding well, i had about 14 follicles all at different sizes but she seemed confident id get a good collection (fingers crossed). Im back in on Monday for another scan and ill be told then when to trigger and when collection will be :D

Ive got accupuncture tonight so hopefully will help me relax and help the follicles a bit :)

Wallie- Not long until you get started now, Wed will fly in, keep us updated

Bluebell- How did you scan look? The results dont take long for the bloods and they will be able to discuss what treatment is best at the consultation. Its typical that you get the letter from the GRI now, the first appointment there is just to go over medical history and tell you the waiting time for your area, to be honest they could probably do over the phone- Maybe worth an ask? My hubby is the same regarding all the SA lol but then they have the easy bit really :)

Take care ladies


----------



## x0xjacquix0x

Just had a call from the GCRM, they took bloods today also to check estrogen levels, they have said that the results have came back and that my body is ready so im going in for EC on Tuesday at 07:30, this is earlier than we thought but its because ive responded well..... everything crossed... good luck to everyone


----------



## Bluebell bun

That's great Jacqui. Fingers crossed all goes well.


----------



## Wallie

Oh excellent news, this is brilliant!


----------



## mandy1971

Hi ladies sorry I've been AWOL, works been taking up a lot of my time and oh and myself went to dunblane hydro for an overnight stay for some much needed couple time and respite, was lovely and comes highly recommended.
Jac, brilliant news honey, great that you don't need to wait around longer with stimming, the worst bit is all the waiting.....good luck with the ec.xxxx
Bluebell, you are in demand, good to see you are gearing up to starting.
Wallie good luck on Wednesday. I'm right behind you wallie, I started my period on the 6th, so go in on the 18 th for bloods to see if I can start the norhisterone...
I am really so very nervous about the outcome, the treatment I can handle, I'm pretty sure, I'm being negative with myself about the outcome, if it doesn't work I think the blow won't be so hard... Friends keep saying to me oh you must be so excited..... I don't know how to answer that one...have any of you girls sought councilling so far.... I feel I should make an appointment to at least have some pointers on how to cope if the outcome isn't positive....


----------



## mandy1971

Jac, I see you take dhea, and have an excellent response since taking it, I started co enzyme q10 back in October last year to try and improve my egg quality. Obviously it's a bit late for me to take the dhea now but I wondered where you purchased yours from? I see you take 75mg daily... Is it expensive..?


----------



## x0xjacquix0x

Hey Mandy, thats nice you had some relaxing time, it is definently needed, we have a few nights away planned for after we know the result to either celebrate or drown or sorrows :)

The waiting is the killer, ive taken a few weeks off from work just because it can be quite stressful in my role and i want some time just to potter and visit family and to keep as relaxed as possible, thanks for the good luck, really nervous now but excited also hopefully the smaller follicles have caught up and i get a good number but then it is quality that is key.

The 18th will fly in you will be started before you know it, I found the first 10 days really slow but since starting stimms it has flewn by, im sure the 2 ww will drag.... 

Its hard to be positive when you have faced disappointment in the past, I just try to think that everything happens for a reason. I personally have not had any councilling but i think the GCRM offer free councilling to patients, i reckon it cant do any harm and it is there help, sometimes its just good to talk to someone with a neutral view. 

Yeh i think it has helped, this is my first IVF so im not sure follicle wise but my AMH has nearly doubled from when it was first tested, could be coincedence but i think it has helped me. I was taking loads of different vitamins for months and got to the stage i didnt know if i was doing right for wrong so cut it down to dhea 75mg, folic acid and pregnacare conception. Ive not had any side affects from the dhea and take it with my evening meal. I think it takes 3 months to work? I could be wrong though.

I usually order this - https://www.dhea-uk.com/product.php?productid=1

Hope this helps


----------



## mandy1971

thanks for that Jac, I may well order some in the future and good to know its reputable.
again good luck this week Jac and Wallie xxxxx


----------



## Wallie

Hi ladies,

All happening in here now.

Question for you all, I finished Norethistrone or whatever it's called on Friday night. How long did you wait before AF appeared?

Quite looking forward to my trip down to Glasgow on Wednesday. Last time I was there I got quite excited and got my PMA back. However not looking forward to the drive, but needs must!

Hope EC goes well Jac!

Mandy, know what you mean when folk think you should be excited. However I don't tell many folk now.

Good luck though everyone!


----------



## x0xjacquix0x

I know it is all go, gOod that we are all progressing :)

I stopped it on a Sunday and me af never started until the Thursday, I was panicking that it wasn't going to come.

Is it far for you Wallie? 

Will let you all know how I go tomorrow :)


----------



## Wallie

Oh maybe I'll see AF from tomorrow onwards then! Thanks.

Clinic is 1 hour 50 minutes away from my home. Long old drive but I'm sure it's going to be worth it!

Good luck!


----------



## Wallie

How did it go Jacqui, I hope all went really well?

Went and had my prostap jag today, easy peasy! AF appeared on Tuesday night, ontime for my cycle, so I was pleased about that, for once!

Got all my drugs today too and I start gonal f 225 on Friday night.

I got to the clinic really quick today, took just 1 hour 25 minutes!


----------



## x0xjacquix0x

Hello I got on well, we got 7 eggs and 3 have fertilised so just waiting for a call tomorrow to tell quality and decide when I'll be back in for transfer, the embryologist was all positive tho so fingers crossed they are doing well. I've been really anxious since collection I need to try and relax :) 

We ended up switching to icsi as they found something in oh sample which could cause the sperm to be attracted to each other rather than the egg ( can't remember what they called it ), they were sure they had got rid when washed but we decided to air on side of caution and do what we could to give us the best chance. Everything crossed!

That's good wallie, i see your first scan is 20th, that will fly in! It's good to get to this stage but scary as it all becomes real :). How have you been feeling about it all? Pma!! That's good about your journey time as well, I think the new m74 extension into town has eased the traffic a fair bit 

Take care xxx


----------



## Wallie

x0xjacquix0x said:


> Hello I got on well, we got 7 eggs and 3 have fertilised so just waiting for a call tomorrow to tell quality and decide when I'll be back in for transfer, the embryologist was all positive tho so fingers crossed they are doing well. I've been really anxious since collection I need to try and relax :)
> 
> We ended up switching to icsi as they found something in oh sample which could cause the sperm to be attracted to each other rather than the egg ( can't remember what they called it ), they were sure they had got rid when washed but we decided to air on side of caution and do what we could to give us the best chance. Everything crossed!
> 
> That's good wallie, i see your first scan is 20th, that will fly in! It's good to get to this stage but scary as it all becomes real :). How have you been feeling about it all? Pma!! That's good about your journey time as well, I think the new m74 extension into town has eased the traffic a fair bit
> 
> Take care xxx

Hi Jacqui,

Thanks for update and that's good that you got 3 that fertilized. And yes, that's a good call they changed to ICSI. My OH has sperm antibodies and makes them clump together, maybe this is similar to your OH's. When we did IVF none fertilized so we know for sure it's ICSI for us now.

I'm quite optimistic but it's probably more so as it's a new clinic. I never trusted that last one. They are so nice and it's all new, so I'm quite excited and I really really hope this one works. I'm not doing it again anyway!

Yes, I made good time today. I was surprised how quick I got there and I took my time.

Try and relax, at least you know you have embies, FX'd they do really well.

How many do you think you'll get to put back? One or two?

Anyway, good luck and keep us updated!


----------



## Wallie

Mandy I think you asked about Conselling and I didn't respond to your question. My OH and I have been twice. I honestly didn't know what it was going to be like and we were both a bit nervous about it all the first time. We talked about how we felt about TTC and OH said he kept me away from his friends who have babies etc to protect me. Things like that. She also asked what we do for ourselves to keep stress free and keep our mind occupied. She said I should go to Yoga (which just reminds me I didn't go to tonight!) and try and do relaxing things like meditation and facials etc. Something I enjoy.

Second time we went was after our 2nd failed attempt. We were okay by that time and we'd just returned from holiday and we were very relaxed and happy. I didn't see the poiint in that meeting but anyway. It is worthwhile, it may sort things out in your head and help to hear how each of you feel. My OH actually said it was good to talk to someone about all our heartache and it was an hour he said was worthwhile... which was odd for him :haha:


----------



## mandy1971

Jac, thats great, I'm willing your little embryos on! hoping and praying that all goes well.
Dr gadoin had recommended if I had 3 embryos that they'd transfer 3, due to my age and history... how many have you been recommended?
Wallie, glad the prostap went well and the Journey was easy, is it Dundee you are travelling from?
I'll phone to make an appointment for councilling tomorrow...


----------



## Wallie

mandy1971 said:


> Jac, thats great, I'm willing your little embryos on! hoping and praying that all goes well.
> Dr gadoin had recommended if I had 3 embryos that they'd transfer 3, due to my age and history... how many have you been recommended?
> Wallie, glad the prostap went well and the Journey was easy, is it Dundee you are travelling from?
> I'll phone to make an appointment for councilling tomorrow...

Thanks, and no, not Dundee. Inbetween Dundee and Perth but I'll not say on here incase someone recognises me :haha:


----------



## Lainey27

Hi girls :flower:, I hope you don't mind me adding some comments to your thread. Wallie, I remember you from when I was on here before, and I wish you and the others every success with your treatment this time. 

I didnt have my treatment at GCRM but at the GRI, and Professor Nelson is also a consultant there. He is fantastic and we were lucky enough to get a BFP on our 2nd cycle of IVF last year. As you will see from my ticker, we were ttc for over 7 years and never thought it would happen. I just wanted to praise the staff at GRI as they were all fantastic, and so supportive. 

I actually seen Professor Nelson when I was in the hospital waiting for a bed on the labour ward. He was on ward rounds that day and spent a good while asking about the IVF and where I'd been treated - not for any reason other than just his curiosity. 
After Orla was born we went back into the Assisted Conception Unit at GRI and Professor Nelson was working that day. He remembered me from the labour ward and both he and all the staff were delighted that they had been part of a positive outcome.
We had already planned ahead and set some money aside in case we had to fund a 3rd cycle ourselves, and if that had been the case we would have gone to the GRI for this, as we felt so comfortable with the staff there. I would also like to say that early on in my pregnancy at around 7 / 8 weeks I had some extremely heavy bleeding, and thought the worst was happening. I attended the ACU 4 times in 5 days to have scans and the reassurance and support of the staff was fantastic. If any of you do have to attend GRI, I can't praise them highly enough. 

I hope that you find my story positive and that good outcomes do happen. Please, please dont give up hope. If you had told me this time last year that I would be in this position now, I'd have laughed in your face and never believed it would happen for us. Life works in mysterious ways, and sometimes things take a little longer than planned. 

I wish you all lots of love and :dust:


----------



## mandy1971

Lainey, thank you for dropping in and telling us of your story. I had a consultation with prof Nelson at the GRI back in 2010... He seemed really nice... Hopefully we will all be in your shoes next year....I hope some more GRI girls can join us too... 

Jac, been thinking about you today,how are things?


----------



## Wallie

Lainey, yes I remember you. Congratulations on your little girl. She was a little thing right enough. 

Thanks for your story!


----------



## x0xjacquix0x

Evening ladies,

Well I got a call earlier saying all 3 were excellent quality all 5 to 6 cell which apparently is great for this stage, they said normally with my amh they would recommend to transfer 2 but because of the quality they recommend 1 but it was our decision. We have transfer tomorrow at 9.30 so hope they stay that way over night! Hubby and I have until then to decide but think I'm swaying towards 2. It's all been so positive so far and I hope it stays this way :) , I'll be relaxing over the weekend. 

Wallie- that's exactly what they said about my oh sperm so sounds like the same issue, glad we switched to icsi rather than taking any chances. It's good to be optimistic, I have everything crossed for you. 

Mandy- thanks for thinking of my, that's so nice, did you get a session booked with the councillor? I hope everything works out and again everything crossed.

Lainey- thanks for sharing your story, great result! I'm still on GRI waiting list and due top in dec :)

Bluebell- how are you getting on?

I feel quite sick tonight and very bloated but think my nerves and anxiety are playing a big part

Take care xxx


----------



## Wallie

Oh that is excellent news. I'd probably go for two if I were you but I've had three failed attempts already both with one and two embryos put back. Anyway if you put two back you may have one to freeze which is excellent again as you could go back in a year or so time, and have a sibling!

The bloating should subside a bit, as long as it's not painful you'll be okay.

It is nervous but exciting too at this stage. I hope transfer goes well. :hugs:

Hope everyone else is okay. I had stitch like feelings on my right side this morning when I woke. Seems okay now though, maybe its the effects of the prostap jag from Wednesday morning?

Hope you all have a great day and weekend as I'm off up North. We're moving up there once our house sells, so we're doing a bit of skulking around and two house viewings too. I'll be back on Sunday night.

:hugs:

:dust:


----------



## mandy1971

jac, that's wonderful news, absolutely brilliant! Hope transfer goes well, and little embryos burrow in nicely. Excellent too that you will have either one or two to freeze,whatever you decide.

Wallie,you have loads to keep you occupied with the house move and stops any over assessing...
I have my first blood test on Monday...... Glad something is happening... At last! I'm booked in for employee councilling through my work a week on Tuesday, so hopefully she'll be able to lp with reducing my anxiety levels.
Have a great weekend girls..... Xxx


----------



## Bluebell bun

That's great news Jacqui. Fingers crossed all remains good for you.
Wallie, hope your house viewings go well!
Mandy, exciting that you are making progress too.
It sounds as if everyone is making progress.
We had our consultant appointment on thurs and have our consent visit on Wednesday. We have been recommended an antagonist-Bus program as my AMH came back at 44 which makes me high risk of ovarian hyper stimulation. We are booked to go on hol in August so I think in reality we will start treatment on our return. It gives us a few more cycles to keep trying ourselves.


----------



## mandy1971

Good news bluebell..good luck with trying naturally.. Do you have a clear blue fertility monitor? they are great for pinpointing exactly your most fertile days.xx


----------



## x0xjacquix0x

Morning,

Transfer was on Friday and went well, piece of cake really. We went for 2 back, we got 2 excellent quality embies 1 8 cell and 1 9 cell, and got an 11 cell frozen, the embrologist was delighted with quality and surprised we got 1 for freezing considering we only had 3 so im glad it all appears positive. Just need to keep everything crossed and hope D day doesnt drag in- We get our test on the 27th. 

Bloating has subsided a good bit now thanks Wallie :). We are thinking about going up north next week to try and take our minds off things, maybe inverness, will see how things go- Good luck with the house hunt :)

Mandy- Glad you are getting progress and hope the test goes ok- Also glad you got the councilling sorted, its good to talk/ vent and get a non biased opinion- Let us know how it goes.

Bluebell- Thats great, maybe something will happen naturally, you never know.... Enjoy your holiday, relax and put all this to the back of your mind (hard i know) until you return

Hope you all had a fab weekend x


----------



## Wallie

Excellent news Jacqui! I'm glad you went for two in the end.

Well I'm back after a tiring weekend but it was good. Inbetween the distillery tours, cinema to see The Angels's Share (which is excellent btw), shopping, house viewing, pampering and driving I did two gonal f jags!

Glad everyone is doing well and things are all positive and moving on.

Hope you all had a good weekend too!


----------



## mandy1971

Jac, absolutely brilliant! Will be keeping everything crossed for the 27 th...a little diversion therapy in Inverness sounds like a lovely idea..... That's planted a seed with me maybe I might ask oh if we can go somewhere nice for an overnighter in our 2 ww.... 

Wallie, sounds like a lovely weekend, im partial to a house viewing myself, it's the actual moving I really don't like....
Well wallie, it's your turn next, how are you feeling about everything.?
I'm at gcrm tomorrow for my first blood check.... Finally. Don't think a scan is due tomorrow, but I've had the lady shaver out anyway just I case lol...


----------



## Wallie

I'm feeling alright about it all but I do think I could get very down and teary about it all again. So I'm trying not to do that and stay focused on other things and not let it bother me so much. I just want this to work so much...

I go on Wednesday which I assume will be scan and blood test.

Hope your appt goes well.


----------



## Bluebell bun

That's fab news Jacqui. Good luck Wallie with your appointment. Mandy, I am using the clear blue digital ovulation sticks and find them to be good. My cycle is pretty regular though so we could probably do without them.


----------



## mandy1971

I went for my bloods and scan today, not ready to ovulate so I've to go back next Monday for bloods and another scan....... I was so hoping that we could start the meds this week....and get the show on the road.... Just telling myself though that good things are worth the wait! I should be used to this old waiting game by now....

Wallie, you have lots going on appart from this, and it does help to have another focus,such as your house move. I've decided to up my water intake, not a big water drinker usually, so going to aim t drink a litre every day throughout the treatment, I've read its all very good for improving blood flow to the ovaries and uterus, and hopefully it'll improve my skin too, I'm having a major breakout this month.


----------



## x0xjacquix0x

Morning ladies, thanks for all the positive thoughts, im going out of my mind in the 2ww :), hours feel like days.... trying to keep busy.

Wallie how are you doing? What time is your scan tomorrow? everything crossed there are plenty of nice sized follies

Mandy the waiting takes forever but defo the right motto to have, good things come to those who wait and you will be starting the stimms before you know it.... my cycle dragged in until i got to the stimm stage 

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## mandy1971

Morning jac, yip the 2 ww is definitely the worst,are you symptom spotting? Hard not to...

At the scan yest, I had one follie, about 11 mm looked pretty big to me, but the nurse said it wasn't..... Strangely this cycle I have had loads more cm than usual, and seriously thought about Dtd, glad I didn't see the follicle a few days ago as I may well have convinced oh to try catch an egg this month.... Though we'd be mad to try, before at least trying the pgd, which should give us a clear look at the condition of my egg quality.....
Gets me thinking about plan b, what if this cycle doesn't work...... I'm definitely going to try dhea.... Also after a failed ivf, I believe that the fertility drugs must kick start things..... An example I could base this on is kate silverton the news reader, she fell pregnant straight after failed ivf.....
I have some clomid left after my 2 IUI cycles last year, so I may also give that a whirl....
Sorry to talk about plan b girls, I hope it's ok... It helps me to feel in control that bit more to have a plan of action in place, for " next time" ....


----------



## Wallie

Hiya,

My appt's at 10:45am. I'm going to leave here at 9am and hopefully have plenty of time to get to the clinic. I was so early last time.

2ww is a killer ladies and it's good to have a plan b. Unfortunately I won't be having a plan b for any treatment. This will be my last. I can't do it anymore. 4 rounds of IVF (2 x IUI before that too). If this doesn't work it'll never work in my opinion. 

I MAY consider adoption or fostering but it's still doesn't really float my boat.

Anyway I hope you're all enjoying the nice weather. Lovely here in Perthshire, inbetween little bits of rain!


----------



## x0xjacquix0x

It really is, 1 week tomorrow until d day :). I'm trying not to symptom spot but then I'm worrying because I don't really have any symptoms, its hard to relax :). 

I totally agree with having a plan b as well, I don't want to pin all my hopes that this cycle will work as I know I'll be devastated so we have already started planning and saving for the what if which I'm hoping makes us feel a bit more in control as you say Mandy.

Good luck with your scan Wallie let us know how you get on, will be thinking of you and hope they see lots of activity.

The weather has been good here over past 2 days however to go downhill from tomorrow I hear :( x


----------



## Wallie

Thanks Jacqui! Can you tell me something, do I have to pay tomorrow when I get a scan and blood test done? Just every time I'm down I have to whip out my visa card :haha:


----------



## Bluebell bun

Good luck ladies. I know what you mean about the visa card. OH is like " what are we paying for this time!!"


----------



## Wallie

Haha, I didn't have to whip out my visa card! Result!

So I had a blood test and scan. I have about 8 follies. Smallest about 6 and biggest 12, so I'm back down on Friday for the same again. I suppose they'll decide then what to do with me.

I've been thinking with this protocol that there is no drug to stop you ovulating yourself, its a bit of a worry really. I had so much EWCM too but I'm sure they know what they're doing.

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## mandy1971

Wallie, sounds good honey. Good luck for Friday! Xxx


----------



## x0xjacquix0x

Good luck for today Wallie :) x


----------



## Wallie

Thanks Jacqui! x


----------



## Wallie

So it's been decided that my EC will be Tuesday! I've got a couple of smaller follicles that came up making up to 11 but they'll probably be too small by Tuesday.


----------



## mandy1971

Great news wallie,and all the best for Tuesday.. Xxx
Hows you jac.?


----------



## x0xjacquix0x

That's great Wallie :), 

I'm fine thanks Mandy , wishing it was this time next week :), I thought I'd be tempted to test but think I'm too frightened. Was at accupuncture last night and feel that has calmed me down a bit. How have you been? X


----------



## mandy1971

I'm ok have,desperate to get started.. I've been reading good things about accupuncture... Am I too late to try it do you think? X


----------



## x0xjacquix0x

I don't think so I think starting around stimms would still give benefit, I've heard lots of good things about it so started a while ago, to be honest I'm not sure if it makes a difference because i dont have irregular cycles and you cant see what its doing but there was a leaflet at the place I go with stats showing it did , it Defo relaxes me but that could be mind over matter :)


----------



## Wallie

I did acupuncture for my last three failed cycles. This time I'm not. 

It definitely helped my cycles and I didn't have side effects from any of the drugs. It cost me a fortune, £35 a go and it got costly over the 2.5 years I'd gone at least once a month and at least 4 times during a cycle.

I've actually felt more relaxed not doing acupuncture as it always brought the fore why I was going. It just made me think about it more and well, I've not gone back since my last failed cycle.

It's up to you if you want to give it a go but I suppose you'll never really know if it helps or not.


----------



## Bluebell bun

Good luck girls. Hope tuesday goes well Wallie. Keeping my fingers crossed for you Jacqui. All the best Mandy as you get started xx:thumbup:


----------



## mandy1971

Hi bluebell and thank you x
Jac and wallie, thanks for your input on the accupuncture, I think I may just give it a miss, as I'm a bit low on cash just now lol.... But never say never I may well do in the future.
jac, another question, hope you don't mind.. Are you taking progesterone now? It was mentioned to me at the beginning, and I ' ll definitely be taking it in view of my loss history, just I received my drugs a few days ago and progesterone wasn't included...
Hope you re all having a nice weekend, despite the weather....


----------



## Wallie

I have previously taken progesterone and the hospital give to u to take home after transfer. Well they did that as I got the drugs from them. 

I'm not going to be on them at GCRM, I take another ovetrille shot after EC, I think then on two other jags after ET.


----------



## x0xjacquix0x

No probs it is pricey, I have been going once a week for the last 6 months and at £35 a time it adds up but I wanted to make sure I was trying to help myself, if this cycle fails I may not continue.

I'm not on progesterone all I got was a pregnyl shot to take after et :)

Thanks for your well wishes bluebell hope you are good.

I'm still very bloated, I feel I look 6 months gone and I also can't stop eating but I think this could because I'm anxious and trying to pass time

Have a good one ladies x


----------



## x0xjacquix0x

Afternoon,

Bit of an update, I called the GCRM as feel like this bloating is getting worse and have been quite uncomfortable with it (along with my clothes not fitting me) so they told me to wear flight socks (very attractive) and take 75mg aspirin and have decided to take me in tomorrow for some blood tests and they will also complete pregnancy test to save me going back on Wednesday, fair to say im sh*tting it now :)..... keeping everything crossed

Wallie- How are you feeling about tomorrow? Hope all goes well.

XX


----------



## mandy1971

Jac, hope everything is ok tomorrow and that you get some wonderful news...
Wallie, good luck tomorrow.I'll be thinking of you both....
I went today for bloods and scan, I'll be starting the tablets on Friday and have to go in for the prostap on the 13th, my birthday...hoping thats a good omen...


----------



## Wallie

Oh Jacqui, that doesn't sound too pleasant but I sincerely hope you get a good result! How many days will that make you dpo?

I'm feeling remarkably calm and okay about tomorrow. No doubt I'll fall to pieces when I get there. Must admit I'm normally okay but I really really want this so much. So I'm actually praying this works!

Oh Mandy that's great news that you get to start really soon. I got my prostap on the 13th June! So you'll not be long behind me.


----------



## Bluebell bun

Good luck Jacqui, hope you get good news today.


----------



## x0xjacquix0x

Thanks guys, me 2... Wallie hoping all goes well for you today, im sure it will :)

Ill be 11 days past transfer, im really anxious which im sure is normal i just would like good news for a change.

Mandy thats great you have your date for prostap etc :)

Thanks Bluebell me 2


----------



## Wallie

Hi ladies! Any update for us jaqui x

I got 7 eggs, mature. I'll hear tomorrow how they are doing. Very pleased just now though. Clinic are excellent and very professional. 

I'm a bit crampy, so I've put myself to bed. 

:hugs:


----------



## x0xjacquix0x

Afternoon, well i got a call about 15:00 and they have confirmed my BFP :)

Im very shocked but delighted, its not sunk in yet at all

Wallie- Thats a great number, you must be chuffed? Just take it easy and let your OH spoil you for a while :), let us know howw they get on


----------



## Wallie

OMG, OMG that is so, so brilliant. I'm so pleased for u. Congratulations! :yipee:


----------



## Wallie

Oh and yes I'm chuffed with what's happened so far. Just hope tomorrow is a good fert report.


----------



## x0xjacquix0x

Thanks so much, early days but everything has been so positive so far, doesn't feel real 

Hope you get a good rate, let us know, have everything crossed- take it easy x


----------



## Wallie

I can imagine that it doesn't feel real. I just hope I'm next!

Don't worry I'm taking it easy and so should you! xx


----------



## mandy1971

first off congratulations Jac! you and oh must be on cloud 9...remember to take it easy now, you are a pregnant lady... possibly with twins:)
Wallie, 7 eggs is fantastic,I'm willing your little embies to grow nice and strong, and you have a good number ready for putting back,when are you planned to have the embie/embies put back..
I have tears in my eyes, I am so happy for you both.
I had my councilling sesh today, was good to chat to someone impartial. Ill see her again in a few weeks.


----------



## Wallie

That's good that you tried the counselling. I suppose it's different for each couple, for what they get out of it but it's good you had a session.

Embryoligist phoned every day. Depends totally on how the embies do, it will obviously be either a 2,3 or 5 day transfer. He also said that it's totally up to us how many we get put back but recommends if we did get to blast (which would be amazing for us) that we just put one back.

It all depends on what happens over the next few days really :shrug:


----------



## Bluebell bun

Congratulations Jacqui. I'm delighted to hear your news. Was this your first cycle of IVF? Can I ask how long you have been TTC? Just curious about everyone's journey to this point.
Wallie, excellent news so far and keeping everything crossed for you.
Glad you found your counselling session worthwhile Mandy:flower:

By the way, it's nice having a wee thread where you can follow some individual stories. I logged on as soon as I got home just to see if you had posted with your results Jacqui!


----------



## Poppop

:thumbup:Hi all

Bluebell bun - I am the same as you! I was anxious to hear the news!. So glad it was a positive outcome. Everything crossed for a super healthy pregnancy. 

I feel like I've been stalking you guys for the last couple of weeks so finally thought I'd introduce myself. My questions ate similar to Bluebell bun.

My story - going to self fund a cycle with GCRM end of year or just into next. I have had no treatment apart from clomid x 6 months. Hubby and I trying for 10 years however hitting 30 scared the hell out of me ! That was 2 years ago and since then we've had a barrage of test poking - prodding - you know the drill. Anyhoo nothing - 'unexplained fertility'. There is so much info out there and apologies if I asked too many questions! A lot of the abbreviations etc are new to me. Bizarrely I've stayed away from these sites over the years - in all honestly I think till I hit 30 I was in denial!. Madness eh. X


----------



## Wallie

Poppop, welcome to the thread and I think you can't go wrong with the GCRM.

Best of luck and sorry for the last 10 years, hard going at times eh!


----------



## Bluebell bun

Hi Poppop:flower:. Glad you have joined us. Don't know how you have remained sane over 10yrs. We are unexplained as well. We are likely to be starting treatment in aug.


----------



## sandoval_star

Hi girls, hope you don't mind if I tag along? Like Poppop, I've read through your posts and was really inspired by the progress you all seem to be making in your journey! 

I'm about to phone the GCRM this morning to arrange an appointment for dh and I. After a year of trying (I'm 30, dh is 28), we have found out that dh has a very low sperm count (only 2% of normal numbers) and were told it is very unlikely we will conceive on our own. I've been really devastated about the news, but have managed to see the positive side now and am ready to take action! Dh has been referred to the urologist but we know the wait times for ivf/icsi on the nhs (esp in Glasgow) can be really long, so have decided to self-fund in the meantime. 
I've found your comments about the GCRM really encouraging and hope to speak to you all more in the coming months :flower: 

Can I ask, is it possible to be on the nhs waiting list for ivf/icsi and go ahead with a self-funded cycle? Thanks in advance x


----------



## Wallie

Hi SS,

I think it's a good idea to be proactive with this ttc malarky. Honestly it does you're head in waiting on the NHS so best you go get this baby yourself. Good luck. You'll be in good hands with the GCRM. 

And yes you can definitely do private cycles whilst waiting on the NHS.

Good luck!


----------



## sandoval_star

Thanks Wallie. I phoned the GCRM and the girl I spoke with was so nice, she took my details and is sending me info to get started. I'm all for taking this situation on now - no waiting on the nhs! 

What stage are you at just now? I'm hoping everyone on this thread has good news soon x


----------



## Wallie

Hi everyone,

I've just had a call and out of 6 eggs injected I have 3 that's fertilized. This is great news for me as I've not had the best of previous cycles (3)! Transfer will likely be Friday which will be a 3 day transfer. :happydance:

Good for you SS, they are really nice. As you can see I'm right in the thick of it all just now


----------



## Debbie82

I'm still subscribed to this thread following my post months ago.

Firstly congrats Jacqui, that's fab news:thumbup:

Wallie, excellent news on your 3 fertilised embies. Everything crossed for good news in a couple of weeks, it's definitely long overdue.

Good luck to everyone else starting their journey. 

This Sat marks a year ago since I got my Prostap jag at GCRM, hoping this time next yr you're all as blissfully happily sleep deprived as me xx


----------



## x0xjacquix0x

Morning,

Mandy- Cant believe it honestly, im glad your councilling session went well and it wont be long until your started, did you OH go with you?

Wallie- Hope you managed to get a decent night sleep, let us know how things are today, ive got everything crossed for you :)

Bluebell- Yeh this was my first cycle of IVF. We have been TTC for 4 years and found out last year that my AMH was low and this was likely the reason for our struggle. I had 1 complete IUI on the NHS but started to worry that i was wasting time and eggs for such a low percentage of success so decided to ditch it and go straight to IVF. The waiting time for us on the NHS was a year but i just felt we had waited long enough and wanted to get started asap. Obv im glad i did now :).

Poppop- Nice to have you join us- Have you had your AMH tested? dont worry about the abbreviations, i cant understand them either :p

sandoval_star- Nice to meet you, you can definently have private cycles whilst waiting on NHS.

Wishing everyone lots of luck xx


----------



## x0xjacquix0x

Wallie, excellent news :), that was the same as me, 3 fertilised and 3 day transfer and transfer on a friday :D


----------



## Wallie

x0xjacquix0x said:


> Wallie, excellent news :), that was the same as me, 3 fertilised and 3 day transfer and transfer on a friday :D

Oh, hopefully a good omen then! :happydance:


----------



## mandy1971

Oh wallie, that's brilliant,it must be very exciting for you this time....... You and oh have some important decision making over the next few days.....
Welcome, welcome Sandoval and poppop! 
My story is on my signature, I am almost 41, and have a history of recurrent miscarriage, never getting further than around 5-6 weeks all natural, but had the pregnancy with IUI last year that went to 17 weeks...... We are having pre implantation genetic screening( pgs)on top of icsi to look specifically at my egg quality....in view of my history I'm particularly anxious that most if not all eggs harvested will not be chromosomallay normal....it's an expensive way to find out... 
Can I ask you all ladies how old you are? 
If there are anymore lurkers, please introduce yourselves girls, I'd be interested to " meet" other women over 40...


----------



## mandy1971

Oh just a wee word to the girls who are unexplained, I was too at one point,ttc for 9 months,hence a referral for IUI... I did find out I had autoimmune thyroiditis, which can cause miscarriage and also infertility... The thyroid antibodies that are present only in the auto immune cause for hypothyroidism attack the thyroid gland seeing it as a foreign object and the theory is that the antibodies attack an embryo also recognising it as a foreign object.... A simple free blood test at my gp found this out, also ask to have a blood test which checks the level of thyroid antibodies...... It's probably a long shot.... My thyroid levels were actually normal, but the low end of normal, so was clinically at the stage where I did not need to be medicated..however the recommendations for me were to start me on low dose thyroxine so that my thyroid level wasn't working so hard.... Sorry for rambling, but I'd recommend being tested....


----------



## Wallie

Well I'm 37 and OH is 41 next month :haha:

We started trying in 2007 and nothing after 2 years, so off we went to docs. Did CD21 tests 3 times and I was ovulating OK. OH's sperm was clumping?, so we got referred to FS at Ninewells Dundee.

I had HSG tests to check tube patency and all ok, OH had another SA and he had sperm antibodies. We were referred for IVF with a year and a half waiting list. We did 2 medicated IUI's meantime and nada.

Instead of waiting we did our first IVF at Ninewells privately. OH's sperm looked good on the day and they did IVF instead of ICSI like we thought they'd do. Got 6 eggs, 3 were immature, none fertilized within 24 hours but another 24 hours past and one fertilized and we got that put back on day 2. Therefore OH's sperm and my eggs didn't like one another. They recommended ICSI for next time.

Next time was NHS and it was a better cycle, changed to menopur this time as first cycle was gonalf. I was on 300iu this time and they got 13 eggs, 9 mature, 8 fertilized. We got 2 put back and bfn. Seemingly bad luck. No frosties.

They did do some tests to appease me, Hep C, D, antibodies, I really don't know what but nothing came back as anything to worry about.

Did another private cycle at Ninewells, by this time I'd given up all hope but had to try. Same regime as last time. 8 eggs, 3 immature, 4 disintegrated?? (still no explanation for that) and 1 fertilized! That was put back again on day 2.

So I was distraught but did feel we should go somewhere else and get a second opinion. So that's why we're at GCRM.

Because of the failed implantation I'm on Clexane now until preggers test and also Prednisolone to help.

They put me on the flare protocol to try and get the most eggs possible. My AMH was 5 with NHS and GCRM retested and it was 9.9 but seemingly the tests are different for each clinic.

So for me getting 7 eggs was not bad as it should be around your AMH number. And 3 fertilising is brilliant for us, not compared to others I understand but good for us.

I just hope these three hang on in there until Friday and we can possibly put one or two back. I'm praying anyway with all my might.

So we've been at this for going on 5 years. It's a long time to want something so badly. We've had our ups and downs too. It's amazing we're still together after 20 years!


----------



## Bluebell bun

Hi SS, glad you have decided to join in. I am 36, OH 45. We have only been trying 18 months and are unexplained. On waiting list for NHS too but have decided to be pro active about the situation and pay for our treatment rather than wait it out on the NHS. It's scary how the time just passes by!

Wallie, that's brilliant news. Hopefully a good omen, right enough xx


----------



## sandoval_star

That's great news Wallie, I'll be thinking of you over the next few days - best of luck! Thanks for the welcomes, after what seemed like a terrible position to be in, I'm now seeing the positive that we're at least moving forward at last. All you ladies inspire me with what you have already had to go through on your ttc journeys. Having only been actively ttc for 1 year and finding it so overwhelming, I completely admire the strength you all have. I'm so glad I came across this thread! x


----------



## Poppop

Hi Girlies - thanx for the warm welcome x

I hope to get know you all a bit better over the next while - I can't recall all the comments so far so I'll try to elaborate about my situation abit.. 

As before hubby and I have been together since I was 21 he 23 - we got engaged and bought a house all within 6 months of meeting each other - world wind! But still going strong. Anyhoo pretty much after the first year we knew we wanted to start a family - so that was 10 years ago. I am now 32 and still no BFP!. 

The last 10 years have been up and down - the first 5 were so consumed with work, adventures and general 'ive - got- plenty- of- time' attitude that I ignore our 'issue'. It was a front! I was in denial - i was afraid to admit I needed/ we needed help. Something I'm not too good at!. Anyway about 5/6 years ago not long after we married- the crap hit the fan!. I started to half panic attacks, lost all confidence, shund friends, quit the job i loved because I couldn't cope with the stress and generally had a mini meltdown!. The heartbreak and suppression that I needless didn't share with anyone over the years finally broke me. 

The empty feeling that we feel, the amount of time I know I spend on whist full thoughts and you'd think after all these years I'd stop 'sign' spotting every month but I still do. It's a form of self torture I think! I'm doing it just now!.

Anyway we started with test's Feb 2011.

My 3 months/ day 21 blood test resulted in 2 months ovulation and 1 month borderline. I have put on a lot of weight over the last few years so obviously my weight is having an impact on my hormone levels however I haven't always been overweight whilst trying- so even though losing weight is a top priority for me I am under no illusions that this will be my miracle cure. I have had a HSG with fluid passing through both tubes with ease. Hubby's sperm test came back ok- 

We had 6 months on clomid which I finished in march - I had a internal month 2 and my fertility nurse wanted to cut my dose! I was on 50mg of clomid and she Stated it was my choice whether to continue with the dose or cut it in half as my follice response was 'too good' therefore chances of multiples blah blah..needless to say I stuck to the 50mg. I did ovulate that month also. So why??!!!

I am/ we are on the NHS wait list however our predicted treatment turn is 'early 2014' at the latest - I emailed Anne McGonnal the other day for an update.

So Ive been researching for a wee while at the different options in the area/clinics and by far GCRM seems to have the best rep and results. I have looked into IUI however feel that there's obviously something not connected between my eggies and hubby's swimmers (praying my eggs are ok!) so I think we're just going to dive in do to speak with IVF/ICSI - is IVF or ICSI the better procedure? I don't care about the ethics I just want the best option! ( that sounds horrendous eh! I don't mean that badly!)

So the plan is - to get my BMI down from 31 to 21 and prepare myself as much as possible over the summer. I hope to book my consultation for November/December with a view to start in the new year. 

So much of my last 6 years have been lost in my own 'brushing it under the carpet' I was unable to face up to the problem 'cuz it just hurt too bloody much to acknowledge my issue was to acknowledge the possibility of 'never'never and I couldn't do that. But I'm here now ! And on the road! Hopefully it'll be a short journey but any advice - comments - anything at all girls you can offer I'll take gratefully. I am quite open about my issue which I was never a before - severely the other way!. But enough I have a good network - they all have babies! And no matter how supportive they would want to be they can never understand that 'emptiness' I feel.

Jeezo I've wrote a book!

Thanx girls xxx


----------



## sandoval_star

Oh my goodness, I know that feeling of emptiness! I've wanted to start a family for around 5 years now, but dh wasn't ready. I was ok with that as he is 2 years younger than me and we wanted to get married first, however there has always been something in me that told me we would have difficulty conceiving - I just knew it! At the moment the only issue seems to be with dh's extremely low sperm count, but who knows? Up until now I've only had blood tests to confirm ovulation (which seemed ok), but I suppose we'll find out soon if there is anything else wrong. I'm not sure yet obviously, but I'm assuming that we will have to go for icsi, as dh's sperm is very low, with only 10% motility. I'll take whatever advice the doctors provide. 

Thanks for sharing your story poppop! I hope you have a positive result very soon x


----------



## Bluebell bun

Thanks for sharing your stories ladies x


----------



## Wallie

Hi ladies,

Just to update you on me, I was at the GCRM today and got 2, 8 cell embies transferred back! :happydance:

They are wonderful down there, they are honestly so nice, professional and really want this for you. It's like a mission for them to get this to work for you.

We left one embie down there and they will try to get it to blast to freeze. Here's hoping as we've never had that before.

How is everyone else doing now?


----------



## mandy1971

Absolutely brilliant wallie, take it easy! And fingers crossed your 3 rd little embie gets to the stage of being frozen, and can keep jac'S snow baby company lol

How's you jac.? Have you any symptoms to report.?

Hey Bluebell,pop and sand! And anyone else reading xxxx
Afm day one of taking the norhisterone, I nearly forgot to take it this mornin! I need to set alarms on my phone.... I guess its me up next, I feel like I'm about to be pushed out of an aeroplane skydiving, and that I've changed my mind.... Of course I've not, it's now or never, just worried the cord breaks!


----------



## Wallie

No going back now then Mandy. Honestly you'll sail through it. GCRM really look after you. :hugs:

Good luck!


----------



## x0xjacquix0x

Wallie that is great news, i have everything crossed for you. The GCRM really are great, im so glad we decided on this clinic. Now time for the 2 week wait, try and keep yourself busy, its a nightmare :).... Mandy is right your 3rd embie can keep mines company :)

Mandy everything is fine with me, i have been quite bloated but it has went down a bit apart from that and eating lots and going to the toilet more than normal I dont really have any symptoms yet. Its strange because you want the symptoms so that you believe you are pregnant, its still not sunk in for me yet. Good luck on your journey, im hoping for the best outcome. I didnt really have any side affects from the norithesterone or progesterone so hopefully you are the same.


Poppop and Sandi, thanks for sharing your story, this TTC business is a nightmare and its nice to have people who have the same experiences to speak/ vent to. I think taking the proactive approach makes things a bit less stressful.

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend


----------



## sandoval_star

Aw thanks Jacqui, hope you're enjoying every second of your new pregnancy!! 

Wallie, that's great news. Really excited for your tww to be over - absolute best of luck.

Mandy - you're next! Hope you get on ok, keep us posted x


----------



## Poppop

Hi girls - 

Thanks again for the warm welcome-

Jacqui after 'stalking' your posts for a few weeks I was genuinally really thrilled for your bfp - strange that eh! That you can feel that for someone you don't know! However I suppose we sadly all have the unique connection - .. That will one day change to a more positive one! Jacqui I hope you have a healthy pg and it won't be too long before you have a beautiful round tummy for all to see!. You'll have to get your Christmas shopping done early! I wouldn't fancy trailing around heavily preggers!! So many new things to look forward too!. X

Wallie I feel excited for you! Best, best wishes.. Xx Keep us update and that's for posting feedback about GCRM and the day to day stuff - it really goes to reinforce my belief that they are the best ones for us in December. I'm still waiting on my info pack coming through though I wouldn't imagine it'll be too much different to what's on their web page? I find all the pricing breakdowns baffling though .. Based on what I've guesstimated I'm reckoning 8k? Does this seem about right girls? X


----------



## Wallie

Hi poppop, I'm glad you feel they are right for u too. I just wish I went to them in the first place, although then I wouldn't have known how great they actually were. 

I meant to add up all my costs so far but didn't want to scare myself stupid but no, not as much as 8k, I would think no more than 6k. Would that be right ladies? 

Hope you're all having a great weekend. Sunny with me just up to about a minute ago.


----------



## mandy1971

Hi pop, that was a lovely post from you....
I paid £8 k all in but £2300 of that was additional for PGS testing so around £5k for normal ivf......it's around £3k at GRI, but they don't do PGS for private patients, that may have changed though since the beginning of the year.....
There was an article in the daily mail about ivf rates increasing in the uk for women over 40 yest, and prof Fleming from gcrm was quoted, good to see that his dept are whom the media seek out for their expertise... I'll try and add the article...


----------



## mandy1971

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2166762/Career-women-turn-IVF-record-numbers.html


----------



## Poppop

Hi Mandy & Wallie

Wallie that's good to know about the costs - if its over 8k - I think my eyes might start to water! But whatever it takes eh girlies.

Wallie can I ask in your experience what makes GCRM better in comparison is it just interpersonal skills or is it the actual 'skill' ? I see from the results they are more successf so there's no denying that. 

Mandy thank you for the link I had a read and defo agree with you to use someone know how obviously speaks wonders about how the are regarded. Good for us eh.

Well girls I have just been invited for dinner - cooked by the most amazing maker of Yorkshire puds. Silverside, goose fat roasties, buttered mash, pigs in blankets follow by thick chewy banoffee crumble. Mmm yum! But I decline!!!!!! Arrrgghhh. Got a good few pounds to shift and am determined to get an optimum BMI for December. No more excuses!! X


----------



## Wallie

I'm obviously hoping for a good outcome using the GCRM but honestly compared to my previous clinic, everything has been a total breeze. Maybe it is the procedures and the way they do things which have made us sail through it with no major disappointments at all. But their care and attention to everything is wonderful. They are all so nice. I suppose it's just the little things that make it so nice. Even the introducing themselves each time they see you and they remember when they've met you before which in my previous clinic, to me was downright rude. It's such a personal thing, especially the scans and they can't remember you from a couple of days or a week earlier. 

At my previous clinic I had two IUI's then 3 IVF's and they were tight to even acknowledge you'd been going through so many treatments. Didn't care how this was so upsetting for you.

I'd never come out of the GCRM with a bad feeling and always felt happy and very cared and looked after. I just hope it continues and I get my :bfp: as I'm turning out to be their biggest fan!

Well done you for turning down that big sunday dinner. But a lady on a mission....


----------



## Poppop

Hey Wallie

It's true - the small personal attention to detail can make all the difference. Those that have been through/ or going through fertility issues know how lonely the journey can be. We look to the professionals for the answers - they are the ones in the end that determine whether we continue to dream, hope and try!-(personally speaking) Like you said before how were you to know the previous treatment was 'not the best' until you started GCRM. I'm soo glad I've found this thread! - I have my follow up appointment with my fertility nurse and the Doc at the hospital in a few weeks. It was my intention to ask her/him for their opinion regarding the best clinic/ feedback blah blah - but to be honest Intially their advice I would have taken and will still ask for opinions however GCRM will be the one for us. Wallie what day/ point are you at? How you feeling? X .. As for being super good with dinner tonight - yeah I'm on a mission but that didn't stop me munching on a packet of brannigans last night with a glass of wine in my hand! Ach well small pleasures.. X


----------



## Wallie

I would ask them to see what they say :haha

I'm at 5dpo or 2dp3dt - same thing! My official testing date is 11th July! eek...

Try and be good!


----------



## x0xjacquix0x

Thanks for all the well wishes ladies :), hope you are all well- Wallie how you finding the 2ww so far?

Poppop, I think my ICSI including drugs and all the tests etc was just over 5k, it is a lot of cash but definently worth it and although the GRI are cheaper and prob also really good I wanted to go to the place that would guarantee me the best success first time which is why i choose GCRM.

Mandy- Hope you are good, not long now... The article is interesting. I read all the comments obv made by morons about IVF, some people have no clue honestly.

Well back to work today, I need to try and focus as im so distracted Im surprised my boss hasnt noticed :) x


----------



## Wallie

I'm really fantastic in my 2ww! Well Jacqui, my lonely little embie is now a frostie, so it's joined yours at the GCRM today! I'm so, so happy right now I can't believe it. I've never ever had a frostie before :happydance:


----------



## Bluebell bun

Wallie, so glad everything is going well for you.
I can't believe that I still get upset every month when AF arrives. Shed a few tears at the weekend again. However, it is a relief knowing that we are all organised to start treatment in aug. 
My next dilemma is whether to tell my work or if I will manage to keep it all secret. Not even told my mum yet as don't want her to worry unnecessarily. Did you ladies let your work know the situation?


----------



## Wallie

Some key folk at work know but if it's possible, keep it quiet. I've been through IVF 4 times now, so a few know without me even telling them, if you get what I mean. I just say I'm needing time off again and I'll be off then and possibly then, but we'll just have to wait and see.:haha:

I've told my mum we've been through it, but I've never told her when and how it's going. I usually tell her afterwards. She does worry and doesn't understand it really.

Best of luck, only a month to go now. Does that mean next AF at beginning of August then start drugs CD21?


----------



## mandy1971

jac, ffingers crossed the next 9 months fly by and you'll be on mat leave sooner than you know!
Wallie, brilliant you've got a frostie, so so happy for you. Hope you and Jac are both taking it easy...
Bluebell, sorry about the hag arriving.....I've told anyone that'll listen that I'm going for the ivf, My job can be quite full on mentally and physically.... I have good supportive colleages who know about my previous losses and all are rooting for me...of course I will be gutted if all doesnt work out but at least they'll know why when I have a few sore moments....
question girls, I'm now day 4 of northisterone, and I could hardly pick my uterus up from the floor today, Having alot of bloating, it is listed in the side effects, but honestly I did'nt think the bloating would emerge until at least Id started the gonal f, anyone else have the same so early on?


----------



## Wallie

No sorry, I didn't have that bloating at all. I take it you're taking on plenty of fluids. What's helped me go in the past is the activia yoghurt in rhubarb. Maybe try that tomorrow and see if it eases off a bit.

One day I had a stinking headache but I blamed myself for not drinking enough that day. Apart from that one incidence I had nothing to complain about.

I hope you feel better tomorrow.


----------



## sandoval_star

Thanks for posting the article Mandy - very interesting. I was so angry reading the comments below however - "if a couple cannot have children naturally then that's life, deal with it. They should just adopt and save the NHS money". This made me so angry!!!!! I work with children who have been severely abused/neglected/traumatised and subsequently removed from their parents; the people who are supposed to love and protect them from harm. THESE are the people who should not be having children, not a loving couple who unfortunately suffer from infertility. It is caring for these poor children that costs the country millions; not assisted conception on the NHS. I get so angry when opinionated people who likely have limited knowledge on the topic, present an argument of infertility somehow being nature's way to control population. Ok, rant over ha! x


----------



## Wallie

Hey ladies, just calculated my costs. Not sure if it was a good idea or not but just under £5000k and that includes everything for my flare protocol and additional drugs like Clexane and Prednisolone.


----------



## mandy1971

hi girls, sand hear hear.... I second that... unless you're in the position of infertility yourself, then you're not qualified to have an opinion.

I am better today no bloating, must have been constipation sorry tmi.
Hey wallie, any symptoms to report?wallie try not to think about the money, in a years time you could have one or two babies sitting on your lap and it'll be the best £5k you've ever spent xxxxx


----------



## Wallie

Haha, no, no symptoms at all. I'm quite concious of my stomach though and can't seem to relax it very much and then feel I need to wee alot. Ugh, but nothing at all. :-(

I'm actually not worried about the amount of money we've spent. In total we've spent £13k! But as we're not in debt because of it, it's ok.


----------



## mandy1971

Peeing lots is a pregnancy symptom..... As I'm sure you already know.. Jac had it! 
Sounds good so far wallie. Xxxxe


----------



## Wallie

I think it's because I've been drinking loads! Nothing else!


----------



## Poppop

Hi Ladies

How is everyone? 
Jacqui- you doing ok? Wallie what day are you on now?

Well AF has just arrived for her 5 day stay, ordinarily I would be tearful and feeling down right sorry for myself ( the anger sets in usually day 2!) but I feel ok this month. I don't mean that in the sense that for the first time in forever I feel 'optimitic' realistically. For me finding this thread has gave me hope and the determination to a 'allow' myself to think maybe just maybe I will become a mummy someday!. I received my pack from GCRM this morning (coincidence AF arrives?!!!) anyway I have yet to open it .. I'll do so when DH goes to bed (he's up earlier than me). I dare say there's not much in it that I haven't seen on there website but.. And this maybe due to AF on route.. And I know it'll sound daft .. But receiving that big letter with our names printed next to GCRM gave me the oddiest/excited/sad feeling!. After all this time -----

Girls thanx for making me feel so welcome I never knew how much I need some support until I started reading this thread Xxx


----------



## Poppop

Sorry girls... Predictive text will get me into trouble someday! You'll have to read in between the lines of the above!

e.g =
'I do* mean this in the sense...


----------



## Wallie

Hi Poppop,

Glad you're not feeling so down, it's awful when AF arrives whenever it is. Take your time to read the GCRM info though, there's a bit there but you'll feel more informed when you do. Just think it's the next step to motherhood, not the end.

I think I'm 8dpo today, not sure and I'm not stressing about it at all. First time ever in a cycle. We've got a lot to distract us just now, OH starts new job soon, sold our house today, tomorrow we'll go for another one, I'm getting made redundant! :haha: I laugh as it's all so much and all I want is that :bfp: really! Next Wednesday is official test day. Just hope AF does not appear...


----------



## Poppop

My goodness Wallie!!!

Eh where to start ?!?!! I hope the redundancy isn't too painful! It's difficult to think about fate' but if there is such a thing maybe it's meant to be.. Plenty of time on your hands soon ..to put your feet up and rest your swollen ankles? Hmm - so many 'new starts' on your schedule to come... 

We have a unique but common goal and for that I feel your trepidation, nerves and excitement!!! and I so, so hope you get your bfp.

Wallie do they take your blood and let your know the same day? 

X


----------



## x0xjacquix0x

Hey guys, sorry ive been a bit quiet had a busy week- Im good thanks how is everyone else doing? I havent got any major symptoms yet but just taking each day as it comes and taking it easy. I am still going to the toilet a lot so Wallie you never know that could be a symptom for you.

Wallie- Glad you are keeping busy, its good to have a distraction and well done on selling your house, hope everything is ok surronding your redundancy and hope you are relaxing.

Mandy- I was majorly bloated but was mainly after collection but they said it could have been from the drugs or swollen ovaries- Ive went down a bit now thankfully.

Poppop- This is the start of your journey, there is a lot of info in the pack but its really useful.

Hope everyone else is doing fab xxx


----------



## Wallie

I know, so much going on!

Yes, the clinic take bloods but as I'm over and hour and a half away I've got the equipment to go down to the GP's and get the nurse to draw blood. I then wrap it all up in the inner tube of a toilet roll! and send down to the clinic in the post. 

The nurse said I'm due to test on the 11th, so if I get the blood drawn on the 10th and send it down, that would be fine. Just saves a big trip for a blood test really.

Even though, god forbid I get my period, I've still to get the blood drawn as that way that can see if the embies tried to implant or not. Sounds sensible really.

I must admit it's getting a bit worrying now if this is going to work or not. I'm normally like that come the 2nd part of the 2ww - 1ww! Obviously today is a big day too, to see if we get this house we're after, so it's a bit worrying all round.

Anyway here's hoping I get my :bfp: and house and like you say can relax with my swollen ankles in my new house very soon!


----------



## mandy1971

Morning girls, wallie good news about selling your house, and good luck with the new one.... So sorry to hear about your redundancy, will you get a redundancy package? Hoping and praying for your Bfp from this end.....and if all goes according to plan, then as pop says you'll have time to look after yourself...
I'm with you on the worry, I was in the car earlier and just started crying, had to Compose myself before my neighbour saw the state I was in...... I'm doing a good job letting everyone else know I'm doing alright.
Jac good to hear from you and glad that things are going well..... Time will fly by now...... Xxxxxxx


----------



## sandoval_star

Things are sounding good with you wallie! Not long to test either, you must be so excited.

Lovely to hear you're doing well jacqui, pregnancy must suit you!

Poppop - glad to have found you girls too.. so much easier to know you are not alone in this difficult situation. 

Mandy - I'm like you, I do a great job of looking as though I'm doing ok but quite often a full-on cry in the car happens. Sometimes things just get too much and it's better to let it out. The only other person I sometimes break down in front of is my sister, as she's so supportive and understanding. Of course dh is too, but I try not to burden him too much with my emotions as he already feels as though this whole thing is his fault, and has his own emotions to deal with.


----------



## Wallie

I'm not bothered about being made redundant as I would be leaving anyway but the timing is just perfect. I had the chance of two jobs, a fulltime one and a part-time one or redundancy. We got the house today! :happydance: so I'd be leaving soon anyway, so now instead of having to take one of the jobs, I get my redundancy instead. It's just like a bonus really as I will get 6 weeks redundancy and four weeks notice to boot!


----------



## Bluebell bun

Glad everyone is making progress.
Great news Wallie about the house and even about the redundancy, as strange as that sounds!! Will you be moving far from where you are now?
Jacq, glad your feeling well. 
Mandy, keeping everything crossed for you. 
Pop and sand....we're heading in the right direction.


----------



## Wallie

I know it's weird being happy being made redundant!

I'm moving up North near Elgin, so about 2 1/2 hours from where we are now.

Hope everyone else is well?


----------



## Poppop

Hi ladies

How is everyone doing/ feeling?

Wallie not long now! You doing ok?

X


----------



## Wallie

Thanks! I'm trying not to stress too much but it's hard. With so many previous failures it's hard to think its going to work now. Official test day is Wednesday and I will hear from the clinic. I'm too scared to POAS these days, all it does it bring on AF!

Hope everyone else is okay.


----------



## sandoval_star

Nearly there Wallie! I'll keep you in my prayers tonight! x


----------



## mandy1971

GL for wednesday Wallie..... it'll be good news this time sweetie... I'm sure of it.
How are things going with getting the new house...?
I'd love to move our place is becomming so cramped, but I need to see how this all goes first before I'd even contemplate any other financial commitments.
Just taken the last of the northisterone tonight, alarm setting kept me on track or I'd have forgotten to take that night time tablet on a few occassions, roll on the witch coming., I wonder if it'll be any heavier a bleed than normal.........anyone?
Postap injection on friday....
Jac, is that you 6 weeks pregnant now?
hope you all had a lovely weekend... I was visiting friends, nice lunch and a few wines yesterday... well 2 small ones to be exact, laying off all alcohol now, hopefully I wont be having another for 9 months!


----------



## Wallie

Oh sorry, did I not update re: house? We got the one we wanted! Easy peasy! We were the only ones in a position to bid so we got it :happydance: We'll be moving right at the end of August to Fochabers! It's exciting now especially more so as we know where wer're going to be living.

I'll definitely be able to get my redundancy too which is the added bonus. Just need this test on Wednesday to be my :bfp: and it will be so perfect!

Mandy my AF was not any heavier than normal, thankfully! Good luck with everything, I hope it all works out for you! :happydance:

And yes Jacqu, you're getting a bit preggers now, how are you feeling? When do you go to the GCRM for your first scan? It must be sinking in now?


----------



## x0xjacquix0x

Morning guys,

Wallie I have been thinking of you all weekend, i have everything crossed for you and am hoping for a positive outcome for you- Glad to hear you got the house and your redundancy, this would be the icing on the cake- They say good luck comes in 3's :)


Mandy- My period wasnt any heavier after norithesterone but it took 3-4 days to come on, i can remember panicking about it not starting- Once you have done the prostap you will be at EC before you know it.

Thats me 6 weeks yeh, I am still scared that something is going to go wrong but trying to stay positive, I think ill be worried until after my scan. I have my scan at GCRM on the 25th and I go to my doc tomorrow to let them know. The 25th cant come quick enough. Ive started feeling very naucious over the past couple of days but strangely im happy about that because it makes it feel real :)

Hope everyone else is good? x


----------



## Wallie

Thanks so much Jacqui and I'm so pleased you get your scan soon. Although it does seem ages away yet... yeah for feeling sick too! :happydance:


----------



## x0xjacquix0x

Hey Wallie how you feeling? Just to say I'm thinking of you and have everything crossed for you for tomorrow. Let us know how you get on xxx


----------



## Wallie

Thanks and yes I'll let you know. Blood is on its way to GCRM now.


----------



## Debbie82

Good luck for tomorrow Wallie:flower: hoping for good news for you. I remember waiting for the call, very nervous and I'd already tested:haha: Just be warned though it was after 4pm til I heard and that was after a day of staring at the phone willing it to ring!

So just a couple of weeks til your scan Jacqui, the wait feels like forever especially since most other clinics scan at 6 weeks but GCRM like to wait til 8. Mind you it's worth the wait when you see the wee arms and legs. Was it 1 or 2 embryos you got transferred?

Good luck for Friday Mandy.

Best of luck to everyone else wherever you are in your journeys xx


----------



## Bluebell bun

Wallie, all the best for tomorrow. I so pray you get the result we all wish for you xx


----------



## Poppop

Wallie - I echo everyone else! I sincerely from the bottom of my heart wish you every happiness for tomorrow. I can't imagine how you must feel.. Well I can and it's nerve racking - scary excitement! And that's only the thought of it so the real thing..??!! Can guess youll not sleep much!! Ill say a little prayer for you tonight xxx


----------



## Wallie

I'm actually feeling quite okay and relaxed about it really although I still don't want to test myself as I feel that'll jinx it. 

I'll give you a laugh, I went looking for my trusty HPT clearblue digi tonight. However it's out of date, May 2010!!! How out of date is that!?

So I've only got a HPT I got from a previous cycle I did at Ninewells to use, if I do. What crap eh! 5 years ttc and that's all I have.


----------



## mandy1971

ah Wallie dont test yourself babe, wait for gcrm to give you the results.....
every month I test before my period is due, but I know I wont be testing myself this time....... GOOD LUCK TOMORROW... XXXXXXXX

Debbie thanks for dropping in, how are your gorgeous boys doing?

Hello to everyone else xxx


----------



## Debbie82

The boys are great thanks Mandy. First 8 weeks were hard work but each day is getting more fun now. Can't believe only this time last year I was getting ready to stim.

I think you've done great to hang off this long Wallie I'd wait if you can. Also I don't trust anything other than FRER xx


----------



## x0xjacquix0x

Hey Debbie, yeh first scan on 25th, feels an age away to be honest but will be worth it to see more. It was 2 i got transferred so will be delighted with whatever we get :)

Your boys are adorable.

Wallie it was around 15:30 i got the call if i remember correctly xx


----------



## Wallie

Hi ladies, sadly a :bfn: for me. 4.9 was the exact figure from clinic, so that's not going to come to anything. I've to do another blood test on Monday.


----------



## Bluebell bun

Wallie, sending you a big hug. I'm so sorry to hear this and can't begin to imagine how you are feeling. :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Debbie82

Im so sorry to read this Wallie, it really is unfair :hugs: xx


----------



## sandoval_star

I'm so sorry Wallie; there are no words. Hope you are holding up ok and you and dh are supporting one another :hugs: xx


----------



## Poppop

Hugs to you Wallie xxx


----------



## mandy1971

Oh wallie, I'm absolutely gutted for you....... Totally and utterly, you must be so frustrated by this.... yOu still have your little snow baby, I've been reading online that frozen transfers are usually more successfull compared to fresh embryo transfers......Once you've got over the news YOu must sit down with the consultants to find out what they think could have gone wrong....
Lots of love to you and oh....


----------



## x0xjacquix0x

Wallie, totally feeling for you and sorry you didn't get the news you were hoping for, life isn't fair :(. Sending hugs and thinking of you and hubby xxx


----------



## teapot

Frigs sake, Wallie, So sorry it wasn't the news you wanted and SO deserved. 

I don't understand anything about numbers/levels, but if there's any hope left at all, there's still a bit here for you (((hope))).

Take care of yourself and DH. x


----------



## Lainey27

I'm so sorry Wallie. I've been stalking and following your progress and I am just so sorry to read this. :hugs:

Please take care of yourself & DH :hugs::hugs:


----------



## x0xjacquix0x

Mandy good luck for prostap today, it's a piece of cake x


----------



## Poppop

Hi guys.

Any news from anyone? X

DH and I have been mulling over a few things and I was just wondering...DH had his semen sample via our GP at the start of our process a d his results came back as a 'good sample' we never stupidly asked more than that. Anyhoo my question is .. What are the testing for? Is it a basic test? I've read bits n pieces about morphology etc etc ... Will the GCRM do a more indepth analysis? Would the GP's one have covered everything?

I hope I'm making sense girls!! - I'm struggling to form exactly what I want to say!

X


----------



## Bluebell bun

The one sent to your local lab via your GP should give you results for count, morphology, motility, viscosity, liquefaction etc. These are the same parameters checked at GCRM but I think they like their own lab technicians to analyse to standardise the results.


----------



## Poppop

Thanx BB - I really wasn't sure and DH had a bit off a panic on! - ill let him no shortly - ill let him suffer a bit longer ..  

How are things with you? X


----------



## Bluebell bun

Am good thanks. Have had a nice weekend and was out with friends last night. Got this cycle and next before I start my treatment after our holiday. In the meantime we'll keep trying .... Nothing quite like the prospect of having that money refunded if we happened to get pregnant ourselves to motivate the OH!!!


----------



## Poppop

Good, good..Hopefully the holiday (where you off to?) will have you nice & relaxed in time for treatment! How you feeling about it? .. 

For me tiz that time of the month when I should' be making babies .. The chances of me conceiving after all this time are practically none! But with all factors saying your good to go then I suppose 'I must'.. Terrible sounding eh! It's just that even after all this time I still hope every month! Consequently disappointed though! Nevermind DH announced tonight that to stop the whole process being to mechanical he'll buy me the 50 Shades trilogy ! Eh no.. Jackie Collins has been doing it better for years! Poor DH xxx


----------



## mandy1971

Hi girls, hope you are all well especially wallie.
I started Gonal f injections last night, had prostap injection on Friday, apparently I should find out this Friday when I go in for my scan when they'll think about harvesting the eggs,so glad its going to be happening next week, kind of fed up with all the meds and injections, just want to get on with this now..
I'll keep you all posted.
Bluebell, you off somewhere sunny? God I miss the sun lol........


----------



## Bluebell bun

Hi girls, off to sunny Florida so cannot wait :flower: This weather is seriously depressing! I'm feeling a bit like you Mandy and am ready to just get started now. Fed up with all this waiting. Hope everyone else is good? Thinking about you Wallie and hope you are doing ok xx


----------



## Wallie

Oh you lucky thing! I'd love to go to Florida today! My favourite place to holiday. We were there earlier this year and went to New Port Richey. Best place was Homossa or Punta Gorda!

Have fun!

I'm on a bit of a downer today. The clinic asked me to get another blood test to ensure my HCG in blood went down but I couldn't get an appt. Eventually got one today and the doc was so rude and said that the clinic should have phoned first and told them what colour of bottle to use. Which was maybe fair enough but honestly he went on and on the whole time I was there and eventually I came out crying after I grabbed my blood sample. Honestly what a dick!

Anyway the house we thought we'd "bought" went to a closing date yesterday and we were outbid. So no house and no baby. Can you tell why I'm fed up!?


----------



## mandy1971

Big hugs wallie...he sounds like a total oaf...
The right house is just around the corner, now you've sold yours you are in an ideal situation to move quick when you see " the " house....


----------



## Bluebell bun

Sorry to hear about your house Wallie. It's such a tough market at the moment. How is everyone else doing? When are you due your scan Jacqui? Mandy, are you doing ok? Sand & Pop- are you both well?


----------



## sandoval_star

I'm well thanks! Dh and I have arranged to go for hiv, hep b and hep c tests next week as I was reading through the GCRM brochure and it says you need recent results from these tests? We also thought it was better to get these done for free instead of spending even more money lol! Think I'm going to get the ball rolling next week and make appointments too, can't wait to get started! Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## Bluebell bun

Yip, we had those done at our GP also in a bid to save a little money:flower:


----------



## mandy1971

Evening girls,sand good idea getting gp to do the hep and HIV screen, mine ran tests no prob but oh's gp didn't as we weren't NHS patients how sad, surely that's more reason to do them since we are all tax payers, sorry rant over, it still makes me fizz...
I had a scan yesterday, on day 5 of gonalf but follies still small..... So to continue injecting and for another scan on Monday, bricking it big time,if truth be known.... I so want to have something to collect, anyway I'll find out on Monday about dates for collection hopefully... All the what ifs are the worst bit about this process...I'm trying hard to up the positivity.
Hope your all having a good weekend...


----------



## sandoval_star

Stay positive Mandy, I'm sure you'll manage collection no bother. Good luck at the scan, let us know how you get on. Dh and I are going to the Sandyford for the screening tests, and we probably won't even say why we want them done... just that we want screened! I think the Sandyford are quite encouraging of everyone getting screened for these things so hopefully they won't have a problem. That's a poor show that your oh's doctor wouldn't screen him Mandy... you're right, we all pay NI so should be entitled to tests like these. In effect, by going for treatment at the GCRM you are actually saving the NHS money and resources, so why wouldn't the doctor just run the tests for your oh?!! I'm right with you on that rant! x


----------



## mandy1971

cheers Sand, thats a good call actually about the sandyford, I wish I'd been that sharp..I am working tomorrow so need to leave work for an hour or so to go for the scan I'll update as soon as.....


----------



## sandoval_star

Best of luck, hope all goes well x


----------



## Bluebell bun

Good luck with your scan today Mandy. Sand, that is a good idea to get your bloods done at the Sandyford.


----------



## x0xjacquix0x

Hey ladies how is everyone doing? Mandy you will hopefully be getting EC this week, let us know how the scan goes.

Wallie sorry to hear your news about the house, it never rains but it pours eh, im sure you will find something that suits just as well, keep positive

Ive got my scan on Wednesday afternoon, very nervous x


----------



## macca197831

hi girls, though I would join in as we have our first appointment at the GCRM on Thursday. 

We have been trying for 2 years or so with no success, the NHS tests showed my husband had a count of 19 million and we were told we were unsuitable for IUI. He then had a final SA done and his counts had increased to 58 million so we are on the list for IUI.

Given the waiting time and the low success rates with IUI we have decided to fund IVF privately. We are going for the fertility assessments on Thursday then have an apt with Dr Gaudoin on the 9th August. 

If anyone can recommend some questions we should be asking at our Consultation I would really appreciate it. Dont want to come away and have missed anything!! 

Good luck to all the girls currently undergoing treatment! :hugs:


----------



## Bluebell bun

Hi macca! We were given lots of written information at our first appointment as there is lots to take in! I read over the stuff in the information pack before I went and just had one or two questions to ask. I really just wanted to ask about cost and success rates! I figured I would just do as they tell me for all the rest of the stuff! Good luck at your appointments:flower:


----------



## Bluebell bun

Jacqui, good luck for your scan xx


----------



## mandy1971

Hi girls scan went well, looks like I have 3 good size follicles with a few smaller ones....so I take the ovitrell injection tomorrow night and having egg collection on thursday, it's all happening very fast.... I am getting slightly excited but know it can all fall like a pack of cards at any stage, trying to reign it in....and not get carried away.. I'm delighted that the drugs have worked their magic so far.. 

Jac,good luck on Wednesday.... How have you been keeping? 
Welcome macca... 
Hello to everyone else xxx


----------



## Bluebell bun

Good luck today Mandy x


----------



## x0xjacquix0x

Mandy good luck for today, I hope you get nice eggys, have everything crossed for you. Let us know how you get on

I had my scan yesterday and everything was great, found out im having twins!!! Totally shocked and it doesnt really feel real but over the moon.

Hope everyone else is doing well


----------



## sandoval_star

Good luck Mandy :hugs:

Amazing news Jacqui!! You must be so excited! x


----------



## mandy1971

Hi everyone... It went well.. they got 6 eggs.... Shocked... Waiting on a call his afternoon for progress reports..just wanted to say jac... So very happy for you..take extra special care xxxx


----------



## Bluebell bun

Wow Jacqui! What a shocker!!
Fab news Mandy. Keeping everything crossed for you x


----------



## mandy1971

Afternoon everyone, 5 of the eggs have fertilised, get the results of PGS testing tomorrow and if all ok there they will transfer the eggs tomorrow,and hopefully pupo.
Hope everyone is well and enjoying the brief spells of nice weather today xxxx


----------



## Bluebell bun

That all sounds encouraging Mandy :flower:


----------



## Wallie

Jacqui - excellent news! You must be over the moon?! :yipee:

Mandy - Good luck!

AFM - Sorry I've been off the forum for a wee while, needed a break. Today I got my follow up letter from the clinic. It's all very nice. It appears I had a chemical pregnancy. Sad but sort of encouraging too...but still not sure really how I feel about that. 

They said that they'd just use my natural cycle to thicken the lining for when we try again with our frostie. Not sure when we'll do that but I'll phone and arrange something maybe next week.

It all seems very positive in here, the GCRM are really great and I feel they are the right clinic for my OH and I but we just need to try for a while longer to get our miracle.

:hugs:

Hope you all have a great weekend, inbetween all these mad raining showers today!


----------



## mandy1971

Hi wallie good to have you back honey... I agree gcrm are fantastic and will look after you... 
Afm..
Out of the 5 embryos tested 2 were normal and the other 3 had had chromosome defects....currently I am pupo with 2 embies... Nothing to freeze... But hopefully at least one of the little guys will will stick.....
So I'm in the abyss of the 2 ww now.... How I hate that place...I'm going to try and enjoy it and dream it will be a success... It's out of my hands now so mother nature can do her job... Git my feet up in bed watching films....and have other half at my beck and call...hey I've done all the hard work so far... Hope you are all having a lovely weekend xxxxx


----------



## Wallie

Excellent news Mandy, looks like the testing was worthwhile then.


----------



## Bluebell bun

Mandy, definately sounds as though the additional testing was worthwhile. I can only guess how it must feel sitting out the TWW during an IVF cycle. My AF is due today or tomorrow and it's just complete torture every month, isn't it? I refuse to do any sort of testing unless I am late ( which is never!!!)
Glad your back Wallie:flower:


----------



## sandoval_star

Good luck for the tww Mandy, hopefully great news is on the way to you!

Lovely to have you back Wallie, hope you're well after having some time away x


----------



## x0xjacquix0x

Morning ladies how are we all getting on?

Mandy fantastic news re your embys, i have everything crossed for you. How are you finding the 2 ww? When is testing day? How have you been feeling?

Wallie nice to have you back and hope you are keeping well, i think the chemical pregnancy is a positive defo and they can look at ways to improve implantation on your FET- Any ideas when you are planning that for? The fact its a blast also means the chances are a bit greater does it not?

Ive been doing really good, feeling sick quite a lot which i actually enjoy because it reminds me that my hormones are in the right place and doing what they should be. Ill be 10 weeks on Tuesday, cant believe it. Hopefully get my 12 week scan date in soon (really anxious about that)xxx


----------



## mandy1971

Hi jac, no real symptoms, 6 days since the transfer, I'm taking progesterone as vaginal pessaries and steroids till 12 weeks( god willing ...) am also taking blood thinning injections all prescribed by my consultant who specialises in recurrent miscarriages.. The steroids will mask any nausea and progesterone gives symptoms of pregnancy anyhow.... The steroids woke me at 3.30 am today and I was starving!! Lol... I am piddling alot during the night though but thats been since egg retrieval last week must still be a bit of bloating...A week today for my next gcrm visit for a pregnancy test, want to know NOW?....off on holiday next week so plenty planned to keep my mind of it....
Gosh 10 weeks...... Time flys so fast... Let us know when you get your 12 week scan date... 
Hi to everyone else, WAllie how are you? Hey bluebell sand and pop xxxxxx


----------



## Wallie

So glad everything is going so well.

I'm doing okay. I called the clinic this week to see if we really need a consultantion and the person I spoke to said its up to us. They've always been pretty pants at the other clinic and I sort of decided not too have one, but I'm thinking I should. I may arrange a telephone consultation and that'll save me a trip down.

Looks like I'll do the FET in September, only next month really. I have to call them on CD1 and take it from there.

I'm on a diet, trying to lose some weight I've gained. I feel better for it already and it's only a few days.

Now on countdown to leaving work on the 24th then on 31st we move house to Aberlour! All go!

:hugs: to everyone!


----------



## mandy1971

Hi wallie, I would arrange a consultation.... Get some feedback about last time and see if there are any tweaks that can be made for next time.. lots online recently about better success with frozen embryos and healthier more receptive uterus in natural cycles... You are going to be very busy with house move and winding down at work, be good to yourself and get lots of destressing and relaxation in..
I'm trying to take a leaf from my own book too and am just being a lazy sod..... Got oh doing all the heavy jobs and I can just about load the washing machine..I'm milking it to be fair!


----------



## Wallie

Thanks Mandy. Yeah it's all go just now but it's hard packing up when you've still got a few more weeks to actually live in the house. We've done a bit more today but it's getting harder to know what to put away in boxes.

I think I will get a consultation. I'll probably phone back this week. 


Yes put your feet up and milk it! Might just do the trick!


----------



## macca197831

Hey there, we went for our fertility assessment last week and found the staff at the Gcrm to be really helpful. We got our results back on Thursday and my AMH was 10.5. However they have found what they think is a small polyp on the lining of my womb. I guess I will need to wait until I have my consultation to find out if this could be affecting my fertility or if I need to have it removed. 

My husbands results came back at 3.7 mil count! We were gutted, his last 6 tests showed a count of 19 million with his last one a few months ago being 58 mil! We have no idea how this could have happened and are totally shocked! Anyway we have been recommended to do ICSI. 

Our consultation with Dr Gaudoin is on Thursday, I'm hoping this week goes quickly!!!


----------



## mandy1971

Macca selinium is getting lots of attention just now for increasing sperm counts, vitamin c is also known to help xxx


----------



## macca197831

mandy1971 said:


> Macca selinium is getting lots of attention just now for increasing sperm counts, vitamin c is also known to help xxx

Hey Mandy, yeah my husband takes those along with some other supplements. He also did a couple of accupuncture sessions and that's when his counts increased from 19 million to 58 million. To then drop to 3.7 million in the course of a month is just bizarre! I called the Gcrm and they said if my husband was unwell it could be that. He did have a bug that week so I'm hoping it's a one off! 

I'm more worried about this polyp, after looking on the net there is lots about polyps affecting infertility and that if considering ivf you should have them removed! I wish Thursday would come quickly, I have so many questions for Dr Gaudoin!!!


----------



## mandy1971

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/...-IS-worth-taking-youve-probably-heard-it.html

This is the article I read macca.

I had a lst of questions written down for my consult also, best to leave no doubts or stones unturned....they are really lovely though and if you do forget to ask, just phone them someone always gets back to you promptly..xxx


----------



## macca197831

Thanks Mandy thats a really interesting read! 

I see you are in the two week wait just now, how is that going?? I have to admit out of everything that is the part I am dreading the most, I am so impatient and dont know how I will keep myself sane! xxxx


----------



## mandy1971

Hi macca, it's hell! Lol.
. Beta test is on Friday. On holiday this week so keeping busy, meeting friends etc... I am dreading bad news, last week I was upbeat and positive about it all, this week I am completely bricking it...... If this doesn't work I will be beating my head off a brick wall as I'm hoping that having had PGS screening and two chromosomally normal eggs transferred should be the winning concoction along with steroids progesterone and blood thinning.... injections this time.... If it doesn't work, I'm unsure where we will go with it.


----------



## macca197831

God Mandy what a nightmare, I have just read your ticker and you have been through the mill! I really hope that you get good news on Friday, it certainly sounds like a positive cycle for you! 

I will be keeping everything crossed for you, I really hope this is your time! xx


----------



## mandy1971

Ah thanks macca., we're all in the same boat, its a journey I wouldn't wish on my worst enemy... Thank 
You for your kind wishes xxx


----------



## Bluebell bun

Keeping everything crossed for you Mandy x


----------



## Bluebell bun

Mandy, good luck for tomorrow. Keep us posted xx


----------



## macca197831

Good luck for tomorrow Mandy!!! Keeping everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## mandy1971

Thankyou guys I really hope its good news to post tomorrow.... X


----------



## sandoval_star

Good luck Mandy! Can't imagine how you are feeling! xx


----------



## x0xjacquix0x

Mandy, good luck for today, thinking of you and have everything crossed xxx


----------



## macca197831

hey girls, just had my initial consultation at GCRM and hoped you might be able to give me some advice. We have decided to go for IVF and it looks like we will be starting in September. 

I am having some of the test results from the NHS transferred over to the GCRM to save money. I just founbd out we werent tested for Hep B and the GCRM charge £170 per person for this. Did anyone manage to get this done via their GP or is there anywhere else we can get this done cheaper? 

I saw a post a while back im sure where someone said they went to the Sandyford for these tests but cant seem to find it. We are trying to keep the costs down as much as we can so any advice would be appreciated! 

thanks xxxx


----------



## mandy1971

Hi girls its not good news for us. Negative pregnancy test they phoned about 45 minutes ago...I'm down but not broken.the pgs answered a lot of my questions regarding egg quality out of 5 ,2 were chtomosone normal so that means at least 40 % of my eggs should be ok, at least for the moment. No eggs frozen so going to try naturally meantime and take dhea and coq10 for a while., and think about perhaps more icsi and pgs possibly in the future....looking at the positives.. xxxx


----------



## macca197831

mandy1971 said:


> Hi girls its not good news for us. Negative pregnancy test they phoned about 45 minutes ago...I'm down but not broken.the pgs answered a lot of my questions regarding egg quality out of 5 ,2 were chtomosone normal so that means at least 40 % of my eggs should be ok, at least for the moment. No eggs frozen so going to try naturally meantime and take dhea and coq10 for a while., and think about perhaps more icsi and pgs possibly in the future....looking at the positives.. xxxx


Hi Mandy, I am so sorry to hear you didnt get the news you were hoping for! When I seen you had posted I was praying I would open this thread and it would be good news. 

I am gutted for you but glad that you are focusing on the positives and looking to the future. It must be very hard to adopt that mind set and I take my hat off to you for being so strong! 

I hope that with the news about your eggs your BFP may come naturally! Sending lots of love and good wishes your way!!!! xxxx


----------



## Wallie

Oh Mandy, nightmare isn't it. But you do sound remarkably okay. I'm glad you're being strong :hugs:

I look at the positives each time and just try to focus on the next time. I'm getting better at it as time passed but I just wish the wanting of a child would pass! Never does though.

:hugs:


----------



## Wallie

macca197831 said:


> hey girls, just had my initial consultation at GCRM and hoped you might be able to give me some advice. We have decided to go for IVF and it looks like we will be starting in September.
> 
> I am having some of the test results from the NHS transferred over to the GCRM to save money. I just founbd out we werent tested for Hep B and the GCRM charge £170 per person for this. Did anyone manage to get this done via their GP or is there anywhere else we can get this done cheaper?
> 
> I saw a post a while back im sure where someone said they went to the Sandyford for these tests but cant seem to find it. We are trying to keep the costs down as much as we can so any advice would be appreciated!
> 
> thanks xxxx

Yes, I got them done at the GP although they missed a Hep C for my OH so they did it at the GCRM and it was £75. We did that just to speed things up really :dohh:


----------



## macca197831

Thanks Wallie, I will get an appointment made! Xx


----------



## Bluebell bun

Mandy, gutted to hear this. Sending you a big hug.
Wallie, hope you are doing ok x
Macca, I will be starting Metformin my sept cycle and then starting injections the following cycle. We got our bloods done at our GP surgery.


----------



## sandoval_star

Mandy, so sorry to hear that. Glad you're staying positive :hugs:

Macca - I was going to get bloods done at the Sandyford but it seems they're now wise to people wanting them done for private fertility treatment - they wouldn't do it. Their general health screen includes an hiv test but not hep b; they ask for a specific reason you want that done and when they found out the reason they refused to do it. I went to my doctor and he also said he cannot do it. He showed us a paragraph on an NHS guidance website stating that new regulations have been brought in stating that private fertility patients should have no part of the treatment done on the NHS including blood tests. Raging!! I think it will depend on your doctor though, some may be more lenient x


----------



## x0xjacquix0x

Mandy so sorry to hear this cycle didnt work out for you :(

As ive always said I really think DHEA made a difference for us.

Keep your chin up xxx


----------



## macca197831

sandoval_star said:


> Mandy, so sorry to hear that. Glad you're staying positive :hugs:
> 
> Macca - I was going to get bloods done at the Sandyford but it seems they're now wise to people wanting them done for private fertility treatment - they wouldn't do it. Their general health screen includes an hiv test but not hep b; they ask for a specific reason you want that done and when they found out the reason they refused to do it. I went to my doctor and he also said he cannot do it. He showed us a paragraph on an NHS guidance website stating that new regulations have been brought in stating that private fertility patients should have no part of the treatment done on the NHS including blood tests. Raging!! I think it will depend on your doctor though, some may be more lenient x

Thanks, I thought the Sandyford might be too good to be true! My husband has had no problem getting his done at his GP so I have made an appointment with mine to see if they will do it! I think that these new regs are shocking, at the end of the day we are saving them thousands by going private, you would think they would at the very least do a couple of blood tests! I was going to chance my arm and ask if they would pay for my IVF drugs but I probably have no chance!!! x


----------



## macca197831

x0xjacquix0x said:


> Mandy so sorry to hear this cycle didnt work out for you :(
> 
> As ive always said I really think DHEA made a difference for us.
> 
> Keep your chin up xxx

Jacqui can I ask about the DHEA? We are starting out treatment in September and I am keen to do as much as I can to make it a success! xxx


----------



## x0xjacquix0x

Hiya

DHEA is suppossed to improve egg quality for woman with a low AMH. I used it for 3-4 months prior to treatment (takes 3 months to work) and my AMH went from <4 to 6.9.... It could be the difference in the NHS and GCRM testing equipment but I believe it helped.

There are some ladies who experience side affects but I was fine... If you need further info then let me know but most of what i know I got from posts on here :)

[email protected] GCRM recommends for woman with a low AMH and they seem to be a big embassador of it however i dont think there is enough testing to prove fact

x


----------



## macca197831

Thanks Jacqui, my AMH came back ok so I might give it a miss and stick with my accupuncture. We are going to start in 4 weeks so I guess it wouldnt have time to get into my system anyway. x


----------



## Wallie

Am I imagining things but did someone post where they get their supply of DHEA on this thread. I can't seem to find it in the search.


----------



## x0xjacquix0x

Hey Wallie, im sure i did, anyways I got mines from here-

https://www.dhea-uk.com/product.php?productid=1

This is a 3 month supply as the recommended does is 75mg a day. Its free delivery and comes from the US so takes around 10 days if i remember correctly.

Hope you are well x


----------



## mandy1971

Hi girls, I have my review appt on Monday so I'll ask marco about the dhea and what dose he would recommend for me, thanks for the link jac., did you get a date in for your 12 week scan, you must be around 12 weeks now? 
I've started using my cbfm,cd 3 today.......hoping to get a Bfp on the back of the ivf..... Not sure yet if we well go for ivf again, but I suppose I'm still a bit raw....
How is everyone else...


----------



## mandy1971

I am disgusted that NHS guidelines stipulate not to run the HIV and hep screen for private patients....it's wrong wrong wrong,Christ we pay our taxes and national insurance after all, we should be entitled to it... It's maddening..... Kicked in the teeth for being infertile..... 
I wrote to my msp recently about the fact that Scotland haven't yet raised their upper age limit to 42 for ivf treatment as England have, she is in regular communication with me about it tackling the health secretary, I may well add this to my complaint list....


----------



## x0xjacquix0x

Hey Mandy, great, let us know how you get on. I have about 1 months supply left I could send to you but the recommended is 3 months so you would need to buy anyways prob- Let me know.

I am 11 weeks and 2 days (counting every day lol), my scan is a week tomorrow, I still cant relax so im hoping after this i can start to enjoy being pregnant a bit more.

xx


----------



## Wallie

x0xjacquix0x said:


> Hey Wallie, im sure i did, anyways I got mines from here-
> 
> https://www.dhea-uk.com/product.php?productid=1
> 
> This is a 3 month supply as the recommended does is 75mg a day. Its free delivery and comes from the US so takes around 10 days if i remember correctly.
> 
> Hope you are well x

Thanks for the link. I may get some and start taking it.

I phoned today and make arrangements to have a telephone review appt at the start of September. So we'll see what they say if we are to do another round with them and what happens when I do the FET cycle.


----------



## sandoval_star

Hi ladies, hope everyone is well! That's me and dh finally got our finances all sorted and we're ready to go, so excited! We have our fertility tests booked in for the start of Sept and our consultation for 1st Oct. Feel good to finally have some dates in the diary!


----------



## Wallie

Oh, that's brilliant news. I hope this is the magic answer for you!


----------



## dreaminghopin

Hi everyone, 

Just noticed this link and would like to subscribe as might be starting treatment at GCRM in the near future. So glad to hear that you are all so happy with their service.

Just looking for a bit of advice. My DH and I had initial testing and a consultation at GCRM in may. The lady we met with was lovely. My husband had until that point shown low sperm count in NHS tests so we were fully expecting her to start discussing IVF. We didnt get our test results back before our consultation and were surprised when she told us that DH's sperm was considered normal, he had been taking vitamins following poor results. She kindly wrote a letter to local NHS gynacology department to arrange lap and dye and hysterscopy to see if my tubes were blocked etc. Had this performed yesterday and all appears well. We are now considered unexplained and have now been referred to assisted conception unit (i did conceive in dec but miscarried at 5 weeks). Not really sure what my next step is. Should i arrange another consultation with GCRM. I have no idea of current NHS waiting list for ACU do any of you? Also is there any other tests we need?

Thanks, GP isn't the most helpful and the gynacologist has not arranged a follow up appointment as he says there is nothing more he can do.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## Wallie

Maybe the ACU would like you to try on your own again for a period of time before they would see you again, maybe that's the best course of action for you at this point. If your OH's sperm count is normal and your tubes are clear maybe you will fall your self if you just give it some time. Honestly you don't want to go down the route of IVF if you don't have too. I see you're both still very young, maybe try for a year and then see if the NHS will help again.

Good luck.


----------



## dreaminghopin

Thanks wallie think your right. My hubby got his sperm tested again a few days ago so will hopefully get his results soon. 
Wishing all you ladies lots of luck and baby dust xxx


----------



## mandy1971

Hi hope everyone is well, I had my follow up appt with dr gadoin last week, no real reason for my failed ivf.... I really don't know now whether to have another shot at the ivf, been so down about it... And worried that the same will happen again....as they were very pleased with each aspect of the ivf and so were we...Got a councilling session tomorrow so hoping I'll gain a bit of perspective and some pointers for coping and healing...


----------



## dreaminghopin

Hi Mandy, 
I just joined this thread and just looked at your signature and just wanted to send you massive hugs. I hope the counselling session helps as much as it can and it seems that they are hopeful about trying again. Thinking of you, xx


----------



## Wallie

Mandy, glad you had your review. Did they not say they would do anything different then? Did they just say bad luck? So frustrating isn't it. :hugs: 

We have our telephone review appt next Thursday. Not thinking much will come of it either but we'll see what the Consultant says.


----------



## macca197831

hey everyone, just wanted to drop in and see how everyone is doing.

Mandy, sorry to hear you didnt get any concrete reasons around this cycle it must be very frustrating for you. I hope the councelling session is beneficial for you, we are thinking of having one before we start the treatment as I dont feel prepared. 

We have our Consents appointment on Saturday and we will be starting treatment around 17th Sept. To say I am terrified is an understatement, I can honestly say I dont feel excited about it at all! :-( 

Dreamhoping, I would ask for the actual numbers from the GCRM. I think they class normal as anything over 15 million whereas the NHS class anything over 20 million normal. We have been trying for over 2 years with a borderline count and I have never fell pregnant, my husbands count did increase to 58 million after accupuncture but then dropped to 3 million when we went to the GCRM. We are now going for ICSI. 

Welcome to sandoval_star :hi:


----------



## Wallie

Hi ladies,

I'm moving house on Friday! 

AF has just disappeared and going to hopefully do FET next cycle. I'll wait on CD1 then call the GCRM and see what we "do" for that. We also have our telephone consulation next Thursday night on the phone. 

Hope you're all well.

I'll not be on here for a couple of weeks as we've to wait for a while on Broadband at the new house!


----------



## sandoval_star

Great news Wallie, hope you get all settled in quickly. Best of luck for the FET, I'll be thinking about you - keep us updated once you can get online! x


----------



## dreaminghopin

macca197831 said:


> hey everyone, just wanted to drop in and see how everyone is doing.
> 
> Mandy, sorry to hear you didnt get any concrete reasons around this cycle it must be very frustrating for you. I hope the councelling session is beneficial for you, we are thinking of having one before we start the treatment as I dont feel prepared.
> 
> We have our Consents appointment on Saturday and we will be starting treatment around 17th Sept. To say I am terrified is an understatement, I can honestly say I dont feel excited about it at all! :-(
> 
> Dreamhoping, I would ask for the actual numbers from the GCRM. I think they class normal as anything over 15 million whereas the NHS class anything over 20 million normal. We have been trying for over 2 years with a borderline count and I have never fell pregnant, my husbands count did increase to 58 million after accupuncture but then dropped to 3 million when we went to the GCRM. We are now going for ICSI.
> 
> Welcome to sandoval_star :hi:

Hi macca

We got numbers from NHS and GCRM

Feb 2012 (NHS)
3 mls
14 million per ml
50 % motility
2% morphology

May 2012 (GCRM) 
3 mls
43 million per ml
36% motility
10% morphology

GCRM said this was within normal parameters and encouraged us to keep trying naturally.

Thats amazing your hubby managed to get his count to 58 million. Was he still doing acupuncture when his sperm was 3 million? Varying sperm results just add to this whole TTC business. He had another test done last week so will be interesting to see what that will be.. Good luck with treatment.


----------



## dreaminghopin

Wallie said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm moving house on Friday!
> 
> AF has just disappeared and going to hopefully do FET next cycle. I'll wait on CD1 then call the GCRM and see what we "do" for that. We also have our telephone consulation next Thursday night on the phone.
> 
> Hope you're all well.
> 
> I'll not be on here for a couple of weeks as we've to wait for a while on Broadband at the new house!

Good luck with house move and next cycle will be here before you know it.


----------



## macca197831

Hi dreaminghopin, 43 million is a good number so perhaps you should just keep trying for now!!!! I hope you get there naturally! My husband had 35% motility on his first test and it went to 50% with the accupuncture. He was still doing accupuncture when he got the 3 million result but he had a bug the week he gave the test so we think that may have had an impact. we will keep going with the accupuncture and the vitamins until the egg transfer as they have definitely helped with my husbands results! 

Good luck with the move Wallie!!! 
The GCRM said they will see how his counts are on the day and decide then if we do IVF or ICSI.


----------



## x0xjacquix0x

Wallie good luck with the move and keep us updated on your FET :)

Mandy hope you are feeling a bit better, I can imagine your frustration, maybe the counselling would help you make a decision. Hope you are ok 

Macca glad you have the ball rolling it will be here before you know it :) xxx


----------



## macca197831

Hey girls, had our consents appointment today and we start the agonist protocol on 18th Sept! 

One thing I forgot to ask is should we stop trying naturally now? Treatment starts on day 21 so technically by some miracle there could always be a chance I was pregnant. 

Any ideas? Xx


----------



## Bluebell bun

Hi girls! Just home from holiday. Had a lovely chilled out time. My drugs are ordered and will start Metformin in 10 days time with the actual IVF cycle being the following one.
Wallie, good luck with the FET and I hope all went well with your house move.
Mandy, hope you are doing ok? How did your counselling appointment go?
Macca, that's great news that you have a date to start. I know what you mean about feeling terrified!
Dreaminhoping, those figures look good:thumbup:
Jacqui, hope you are keeping well. How many weeks are you now?
Sand, it won't be long before you have your first appointments and then you can hopefully get started.


----------



## sandoval_star

Hi girls, hope everyone is well! Bluebell and Macca- so exciting you're about to start, the process really does seem to come around quickly!

Me and dh had our fertility assessments today at the GCRM which went fine. We go on holiday on Saturday so it was nice to get them out of the way before leaving. 1st consultation appt is 1st October; looking forward to it. 

Jacqui - how are you keeping? When will you find out if there's 1 or 2 in there?! x


----------



## x0xjacquix0x

Morning,

Bluebell- Thats great the ball is rolling, not long now- Have everything crossed for you

SS- Its defo a good idea to get a holiday in before starting treatment to relax and have a glass of wine :)

Im 14 weeks, 15 weeks on Tuesday and i already know its twins :), it has flown in.... Ive been able to start buying some things which is nice 

XX


----------



## sandoval_star

Love it!! Twins will be amazing x


----------



## dreaminghopin

Good luck everyone.. We have another consultation at end of September as hubby's last sperm test was lower.. 
April
3 mls
40% motility
33 million per mil
2% morph

May
3 mls
36% motility
43 million
10% morph

Aug
3 mls
50% motility
23 million per ml
1% morph

It's the morphology that's really worrying me. Don't understand how it can change from 10 to 1

Xxxx


----------



## Minno

Hi ladies. I hope you don't mind me dropping in. I am about to start egg donation ivf at gcrm and have been reading all your posts and feeling very encouraged. Anythings better than Dundee where I was before! They are so slow!!
Consents appt first then some bloods, sa , then on to treatment. After nearly 4 years ttc I can't wait!
Good luck to us all xxxx


----------



## macca197831

Hey minno, welcome!! Great news that you are getting started at GCRM. I have just had my consents appointment and getting ready to start on 18th Sept. 

Have you had a cycle at Dundee already? Xxx


----------



## Minno

Hi macca thank you for the lovely welcome. We have even on dundee's waiting list for over a year and every time we talk to them the waiting time is still a year, it never seems to move! We even brought in our own donor and they dragged their heels -just a bit unhelpful all round really. Then we heard we were top of the list at gcrm and decided to go with them. So far I'm very impressed, they are so friendly and make you feel like nothing's too much trouble. I know we're paying for good service lol but it's still nice! 
So how long has that been for you between consents and getting started? I am so excited, and nervous too. What do they cover at consents appt?
Xx


----------



## macca197831

Hey Minno, I know what you mean about the nhs we are on the waiting list for IUI despite my husband having low counts and it pretty much being a waste of time! We have asked the Gcrm to write to them and get us moved to the ivf list. 

At the consents appointment they tell you a bit more about the treatment and go through all the paperwork you need to sign. They also give you a rough idea of dates and timescales. We are doing the agonist protocol which starts on day 21 of your period. So from our consents appointment to the day we start it's about a 2 week wait. 

I am really nervous. At times I allow myself to get a bit excited but then try and reign it in because I know it might not work first time! 

Do you know what kind of treatment you are having? X


----------



## Minno

Hi Macca :) oh goodness, two weeks from consents to treatment - definately not the nhs then!! I am so excited!!!! Thanks for the info about the consents appt. We need egg donation ivf but they have an egg bank so you can choose how many eggs you want to go for and no need to synch cycles with a donor etc. basically it's all about my cycle and them preparing my lining for transfer. I get monitored and they give me oestrogen until lining thick enough, they thaw the eggs, hope they fertilise and then transfer. No egg stims or anything involved so quite a bit less intensive than standard ivf. The beauty part for us is we already have most of the drugs as we got them from our dummy run with the Dundee clinic, we've also had most ofthe screening tests done too, so should save a bit of money. Approximate costs will be around 5.5k I reckon. Do you mind me asking if they gave you an indication of price at your appt? It is so much money and a bit of a gamble but it's our only option as we've been trying nearly 4 years to have our second child. We're officially unexplained but age is a factor I think. We're both early forties. 
I'm hoping we can move ahead quite quickly now. Have you had much contact with the administrator lady Margaret? She seems super efficient and lovely xxx


----------



## Bluebell bun

Hi Minno! Welcome. Glad things are moving forward for your also. We were sent a price list with our information pack and there is one on the website also. However, we did confirm the approximate costs and they gave us a indication of the price of my medications at our initial appointment. You are basically ready to start once you have had your consent appointment although we deferred for a couple of months as we had pre booked a holiday.


----------



## macca197831

Minno said:


> Hi Macca :) oh goodness, two weeks from consents to treatment - definately not the nhs then!! I am so excited!!!! Thanks for the info about the consents appt. We need egg donation ivf but they have an egg bank so you can choose how many eggs you want to go for and no need to synch cycles with a donor etc. basically it's all about my cycle and them preparing my lining for transfer. I get monitored and they give me oestrogen until lining thick enough, they thaw the eggs, hope they fertilise and then transfer. No egg stims or anything involved so quite a bit less intensive than standard ivf. The beauty part for us is we already have most of the drugs as we got them from our dummy run with the Dundee clinic, we've also had most ofthe screening tests done too, so should save a bit of money. Approximate costs will be around 5.5k I reckon. Do you mind me asking if they gave you an indication of price at your appt? It is so much money and a bit of a gamble but it's our only option as we've been trying nearly 4 years to have our second child. We're officially unexplained but age is a factor I think. We're both early forties.
> I'm hoping we can move ahead quite quickly now. Have you had much contact with the administrator lady Margaret? She seems super efficient and lovely xxx

Hey Minno, I will keep everything crossed for you!!! They went through all the costs at the consents appointment and what was included etc. you need to pay in full for the treatment at the consents appointment. I havent had much dealings with Margret but will probably have more contact with the hospital over the next few weeks! I'm trying to get my doctor to pay for the drugs we need which are £864 hopefully we will find out this week! Every little helps doesn't it!!! Xx


----------



## Minno

Hi bluebell, hi macca. Thanks so much for the info on costs. Righto, we have now booked to have dh's sa done and the cmv blood test for me - does anyone know much about that? Then consents one week later and then I guess we are good to go. I am feeling excited but im really scared they won't get many eggs (we are choosing the 7+ package) that survive the thaw and then what if none fertilise? We still have to pay the full amount - its such a big gamble. I just want a chance for this to work and get to transfer stage. How do you ladies keep sane?!!! I am freaking out a bit. We hope for one to transfer and one frostie - what do u think are the chances from 7+ eggs?
Xxx


----------



## Minno

Ps macca good luck with your doctor - that would save u quite a bit x


----------



## Bluebell bun

Hey ladies! How is everyone getting on? Anyone got anything to report, everyone seems to have gone quiet!!!


----------



## Minno

Hey bluebell :). Dh had his sa at gcrm today, think he gets the results tomoro. Typical man he moaned about the room and how difficult it was to get the deed done. Honestly!
Got the consents next week at the Edinburgh clinic. Hoping we get to select donor soon after but no idea of timeframe. I have a question though re smear tests. Mine is up to date but will be due to be redone from the middle of October. Do u think they will accept it as it is currently in date or will they ask me to get one before treatment starts?
X


----------



## macca197831

Hey bluebell! I started the pros tap today so just waiting on my period coming then it's onto injections! I wondered if anyone has had side effects from the prostap? Im not sure what to expect!! 

Also anything I can do in the run up to ER to improve egg quality? I've increased my protein and I'm taking fish oils. 

Minno, fingers crossed you husband gets a good result! As far as I know as long as your smear is in date when you start treatment it will be fine. If its out of date for you starting then you would need to get it re-done. Xx


----------



## Bluebell bun

Minno, you could double check at your consent appointment about your smear. I am not sure how specific they are about the time scales.
Macca, how are you feeling about things? I must be about a week behind you. My period is due in about 8-10 days and will be starting my injections then. I have been taking Metformin for the last week and am due to increase to 2 tabs daily tomorrow. I am trying not to think too much about it which is just about near impossible!! Not to mention about 3 different people have asked in the space of the last week if we are thinking about having a family??!! Aarrrggh! I just don't know what to say to people!


----------



## Minno

Hi girls. Had the sa results back today and everything fine except volume was low but we reckon that's because dh missed the cup at the start lol!! Embryologist was pleased with results and actually as its frozen egg bank it's icsi anyway so volume not really so important. Only issue would be if we opted for fresh donation - dh would have to repeat his sample to get a true idea of volume. We'll be chatting thru it at the consents appt so we'll see. Pleased motility, morphology etc all good though :)

Thanks for info re smears, I'll have to check that one next week too.

So are you both starting stims now? Because I don't have to do that bit I'm not sure where you're both at in the process.
Xx


----------



## macca197831

Bluebell, are you doing ivf or ICSI? Today I feel a bit down and bad tempered, I'm sure it's not the prostap cos I only had it yesterday! Might just be hormonal as I'm on day 22 of my cycle! Are you doing anything in particular to try and encourage healthy eggs? I reckon my period is due the same time as you so it looks like we will be swimming together! 

Minno, great news on you husbands sample! Mine has a low count but everything else is good so I'm not too worried especially because we are doing ICSI. 

We are both due to start stims in around 8-12 days depending on when we get our period. We just need to wait on that and then we can get started!! I'm nervous about the side effects of the drugs, I hope they don't turn me into a psycho! Lol xx


----------



## dreaminghopin

Good luck ladies... Is this the first time for you both? Please don't give yourself a hard time macca. Its an emotional time and please be kind to yourself. Xxx


----------



## macca197831

dreaminghopin said:


> Good luck ladies... Is this the first time for you both? Please don't give yourself a hard time macca. Its an emotional time and please be kind to yourself. Xxx

First time or me, how about you?


----------



## Bluebell bun

Macca, first time for us too! I am CD 21 today so we are definately going to be cycle buddies. My cycle is normally 29-30 days. Looking back, I think we have been trying for roughly the same amount of time too. We started TTC in Jan 11. I feel nervous about the medication too and the egg retrieval as I've never had any form of sedation/anaesthetic in my life!! It is IVF we are doing.
Minno, great news about your OH sperm sample.
Dream-keep your fingers crossed for us.


----------



## Minno

Good luck with the stimming ladies. I have had a dummy run lining prep at Dundee which involved down regging and then oestrogen. Never had any ill effects until I stopped all te drugs and weirdly came out in a pin prick rash all over the backs of my arms! Not itchy and didn't bother me at all though. Never had to stim though but I'm sure they'll monitor you closely. I think I read drinking lots of water helps to flush all the toxins out.
Ooooo getting very close for us all now and about bloody time too! 
Xx


----------



## macca197831

Bluebell it will be nice to have someone to share things with, we can spur each other on! xx

Minno, I read that about the water I am sitting here forcing my 3rd pint down with dinner and feel fit to burst!!! Lol xxx


----------



## Bluebell bun

Macca, good for you trying to drink all that water. I thought I would cut out my tea drinking and stick to water once the injections start. I really struggle to drink water. I don't know whether I should have started earlier but hey ho! I thought I was being good saying no to a glass of wine with our Chinese takeaway last night!! Felt a bit upset last night as a close male friend just told me his wife is pregnant. It seems as if all our friends have had or are having babies at present.


----------



## macca197831

Bluebell bun said:


> Macca, good for you trying to drink all that water. I thought I would cut out my tea drinking and stick to water once the injections start. I really struggle to drink water. I don't know whether I should have started earlier but hey ho! I thought I was being good saying no to a glass of wine with our Chinese takeaway last night!! Felt a bit upset last night as a close male friend just told me his wife is pregnant. It seems as if all our friends have had or are having babies at present.

Hey Bluebell, I'm finding drinking the water really tough, I usually only have one small bottle a day! I had a glass of wine earlier in the week when I was out with work but I regretted it afterwards! I just thought what's the point in even having a glass! 

I'm sorry to hear you were upset at hearing that news, I know how tough it can be! The timing couldnt be worse either when your about to go through a cycle of treatment!! I have had 9 announcements in the last 3 months all within my inner circle of friends and family. I'm at the point where I actually now feel relieved that there are no announcements left to be made! I've also taken myself off Facebook whilst we go through the ivf. 

I hope that you get your bfp from this cycle, I will be keeping everything crossed for you!!! Hopefully we will both be celebrating in October!!! Xxxx


----------



## threebirds

Hi ladies :hi:
Im looking forward to reading through this whole thread. Im in Northern Ireland and have had one failed ICSI cycle. We're looking at doing a cycle soon at GCRM using the Belfast satellite service. So we would get our consultations, scans and drugs in Belfast but EC/ET in Glasgow. Really keen to learn about everyone elses expereinces there and if there are any other NI ladies who have gone to GRCM. I'm in the older age group, nearly 40 and have low ovarian reserve, low AMH and high FSH. There probably isnt much hope but we really want to know we have tried our best. Good luck to you all.

:dust:


----------



## Bluebell bun

Three birds, hi and welcome to the thread. So far our experience has been very positive. The staff all seem very nice and helpful. We are just waiting for AF to arrive to start stimming. This is our first cycle so can't offer you any comparisons. Good luck to you, hope you have a positive result.


----------



## Wallie

Threebirds, you'll not go wrong with GCRM they are great and good luck.

Well I had planned in trying my frostie this cycle but I'm not mentally ready for it yet. After 4 failed Cycles I just feel this one may be my last try, so I want to get healthier with my eating and be mentally ready for whatever the outcome will be. 

It's hard going just now, I'm not the happiest. I so want a family but I'm now scared to try again of what it will mean if it fails. 

Around about now last year I had 5 friends giving birth and of course now is their 1st birthdays. Just makes me realise we are still no further forward in getting our family. People don't know how lucky they are...


----------



## Minno

Hi Wallie, hi ladies :wave:

Macca, Bluebell - it sounds like things are moving along well - exciting times! I hope you are both still necking the water he he - what is next for both of you?

Wallie, lovely to have the chance to chat to you again. You will see I've come over from Dundee to GCRM - couldn't bear them any longer - soooo slow and disorganised. Much prefer GCRM. I tihnk you are very brave and getting yourself prepared is exactly the right thing to do -give it your best shot, its all any of us can do. At least you will know you did all you could. When do you think you might go for it?

Ladies, I had my consents appt today. Went very well. We have our donor list to choose from (!) and so, once we have decided whose eggs we want its basically all systems go. I have to start probably the GnRH antagonist protocol (Cetrotide rahter than Prostap) on CD1 (likely middle of October) and then its progynova, scans and thawing of the eggs and hopefully fertilisation and transfer. Some of the choices are only a few eggs - 5 or 6 - I hope that is going to be enough to give us a chance of fertilisation and maybe, hopefully, one frostie. What do you think? Has anyone been on cetrotide? How are you all doing on Prostap (I could have that but they think the other one give better control as my cycles are a bit erratic).

Much love and baby dust to us all girls :) :hugs:


----------



## threebirds

Thanks for the welcome ladies. GRCM has higher success rates than either of the NI options.

Bluebell - fx for you on this cycle, v exciting :hugs::dust:
Wallie, thank you for you're kind message, especially when you are finding things hard at the moment. It is a sad and lonely rd. :hugs: we've been ttc #1 for over 2.5yrs. We had a loss last yr & failed icsi this summer. I think you are right to prepare yourself physically & mentally. Take care of yourself & find time for fun things hun :hugs:

Now im away to start at p1


----------



## dreaminghopin

Hi three birds. I'm at the pre contemplative stage. Attended a fertility assessment at gcrm in may. Staff were great and we have an appt to discuss treatment in October. Best of luck. I'm sure your prob sick of hearing these type of stories but my dh's mum was having babies well into her forties (naturally) and she always says she coped better in her forties than twenties (mentally and physically).*

Hi wallie sending a huge hug to you. I really hope the next cycle works for you. Thats good your focusing on getting yourself healthy. What are you doing health wise as in need of some inspiration xx


----------



## sandoval_star

Hi girls, hope you are all well. Dh and I just got back from our holiday in Mexico so I've been trying to catch up with everyone's news! (I'm also all over the place cos of the time difference which is why I'm on here at 3am!!)

I received my letter from GCRM while I was away detailing the results of the fertility assessment. My AMH level is 8.2 which said beside it was low for my age. Anyone know how this will affect things? It freaked me out a little. Apart form that it seemed fine, it said I'm expected to respond normally to the drugs. Dh's SA was terrible as expected. It said he had very low numbers with only very occasional motile sperm seen, too low for a complete analysis. So the recommendation is for us to have ICSI. I'm excited to get started but now feeling so scared that it might not work due to Dh having so few sperm there to start with. Our consultation apt is on Monday so hopefully I'll feel better about things then.

Welcome to the new girls :wave: and I hope all those about to start are doing well! x


----------



## macca197831

Hi everyone and welcome threebirds! 

I am still waiting to start stims, I never thought I would be looking forward to my period coming after all this time dreading its arrival. My boobs are killing me at the moment, worse than normal so it must be a side effect from the prostap and perhaps a sign it's on it's way. 

Wallie nice to see you back on here and sorry to hear you are feeling so down. It sounds like you are doing the right thing preparing yourself for your FET! At the end of the day at least you can go into it knowing you did everything you could. That's all anyone can do. I realise ICSI may not work for us but if that's the case I want to live with no regrets and be able to look back and know. Gave it my best shot. 

Minno 5-6 eggs sounds like a decent amount to me, I have been told that if I produce 7-10 eggs then that will be. Good number for my age. 

Bluebell, how are you doing, any side effects from the down regging yet? Xx


----------



## Bluebell bun

Wallie, sounds like a good idea to maybe give yourself a short break before doing your FET. The whole thing is just so emotionally draining, up one minute and down the next. 
Minno, do you get to chose your donor? Do you get much info to go on? I'm just being curious.
Sand, good luck with your next appointment.
Macca, I'm due any day also. Feeling pretty yucky on the Metformin. It's giving me a flavour of what morning sickness must be like! Anyway, i fear there is worse to come so we just need to put up and shut up I suppose!!!!


----------



## macca197831

Bluebell bun said:


> Wallie, sounds like a good idea to maybe give yourself a short break before doing your FET. The whole thing is just so emotionally draining, up one minute and down the next.
> Minno, do you get to chose your donor? Do you get much info to go on? I'm just being curious.
> Sand, good luck with your next appointment.
> Macca, I'm due any day also. Feeling pretty yucky on the Metformin. It's giving me a flavour of what morning sickness must be like! Anyway, i fear there is worse to come so we just need to put up and shut up I suppose!!!!

Hey Bluebell, my period came today so have an apt on Thursday to get my baseline scan and hopefully will start stimms! Feeling a bit excited but also nervous, think the next few weeks will go in fairly quickly!!


----------



## Bluebell bun

Macca, good news! Exciting but nerve wracking! Were they quite flexible with the time of your appointment for thurs? I'm starting to stress about how I am going to sneak away from work for all these appointments.


----------



## Minno

Gosh it's all getting very exciting round here :) bluebell we do get to choose our donor - it's a very weird thing. We get a list with basic demographics on it. The ladies age, height, bmi, eye and hair colour etc and the number of eggs in the bank from that donor. Then if we like the look of one we can get a bit more info on interests hobbies etc. it's quite a surreal experience! Anyway, as soon as we decide we sign another form and then I will contact the clinic on cd 1 and then go in for my injections to down reg. I think we will be done by this time next month!
Ladies, how are you all feeling about things? Macca are you hopeful? Bluebell what are your thoughts? I am really finding it hard to imagine this working. I know the chances are reasonable at 45% but I'm still sceptical it will work!
Xxx


----------



## Bluebell bun

So period now here, have phoned tonight but it'll probably be tomorrow before the nurse calls me back to sort out my appointment. I actually feel a bit of a sense of relief that we are actually "doing something" this cycle. This relentless trying every month with only disappointment at the end of it is really doing my head in!!!
Minno, that all sounds encouraging. I am trying to tell myself that theoretically we should have a better chance this month than all the others but it's hard to imagine ever getting beyond this stage at present!! I find it hard to believe the end result is a baby..at present I would settle for a positive pregnancy test!!


----------



## mandy1971

Hi everyone, sorry I've been missing in action for a few weeks.
I've been feeling pretty down since the icsi with PGS didn't work..... And that someone really has it damn well in for us to be honest..... Feeling very sorry for myself....
It's almost 7 weeks since I got my period and found out the day before it hadn't worked, all this waiting about is such a killer.... Probably going to go for one last shot at icsi with PGS but as wallie says, kind of depressed at the though of it not working.......anyhow sorry to have brought my black cloud with me, it's just good to have somewhere to vent how I am feeling...
Hello to all of the new girls...xxx


----------



## macca197831

Bluebell glad to hear things are moving for you too! The nurse was really good at booking our apt and gave us a lot of options for our apt. Some of the slots were before 9am! I'm going tomorrow morning first thing, I just want to get started! 

Minno that's really interesting about choosing a donor, I didn't realise you got so much information about the lady! 45% is a really good shot! I am feeling hopeful one minute then terrified the next. It still doesn't feel real and I can't seem to visualise getting a bfp after all the months we have been disappointed. I am trying to think positively though! 

Hey Mandy, sorry to hear your feeling so down! I can only imagine what you must be going through. When are you thinking of doing another cycle? 

Xxxx


----------



## mandy1971

Macca I'm told I need to wait 2 cycles, still not completed my first cycle so its anyone's guess, running up to Xmas though so hope its before then....x


----------



## Minno

Macca, good luck for tomoro. What will be happening? Thanks for your reassurance that we have a good shot. Bluebell thank you too and for the wise words about having a better shot actually doing something instead of the constant let downs. I try to look at it this way too but we have only one shot at this so really need it to work, or at least have enough for one frostie as a backup. What a bloody emotional rollercoaster this whole things is.
Mandy, hi, sorry to hear that the icsi didn't work. It must be so hard to pick yourself back up again and I think you are a very brave and strong lady and fortune favours the brave as they say! Good luck for ur next try.

Xx


----------



## sparklespink

Hi

Im new to this. Had 2 failed IUI's with GCRM. Now about to start IVF, just going to make consents app. My amh is 18. Has anyone had any experience with egg sharing as we are looking in to this to help reduce our costs as well as try and help someone else.


----------



## threebirds

dreaminghopin said:


> Hi three birds. I'm at the pre contemplative stage. Attended a fertility assessment at gcrm in may. Staff were great and we have an appt to discuss treatment in October. Best of luck. I'm sure your prob sick of hearing these type of stories but my dh's mum was having babies well into her forties (naturally) and she always says she coped better in her forties than twenties (mentally and physically).*
> 
> Hi wallie sending a huge hug to you. I really hope the next cycle works for you. Thats good your focusing on getting yourself healthy. What are you doing health wise as in need of some inspiration xx

Thank you dreaminhopin & believe me i never tire of hearing older women success stories - that's what gives me hope! 
Good luck :hugs:

:dust:


----------



## threebirds

Well ive just read through all 30 something pages, god this is a roller coaster :-(
Really sorry for you ladies that didnt have success. I know how gutting that is.
Yet we go on & find hope from somewhere.
Im in quite a good place this month. And i think making the decision to go to GCRM is helping as we were unsure whether to try again in Belfast or not. The travel will be a bit of a pain but basically its a wks trip to glasgow and we have good friends there 
Does anyone know or go to a fertility accupuncturist in Glasgow?
Really interested to hear about the donor egg set up as its something i might be ready to tentatively explore if this doesnt work.
If anyone wants to post a description of the GCRM that would be really helpful!

Lets hope for more GCRM BFPs really soon!!

:hugs:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## macca197831

threebirds said:


> Well ive just read through all 30 something pages, god this is a roller coaster :-(
> Really sorry for you ladies that didnt have success. I know how gutting that is.
> Yet we go on & find hope from somewhere.
> Im in quite a good place this month. And i think making the decision to go to GCRM is helping as we were unsure whether to try again in Belfast or not. The travel will be a bit of a pain but basically its a wks trip to glasgow and we have good friends there
> Does anyone know or go to a fertility accupuncturist in Glasgow?
> Really interested to hear about the donor egg set up as its something i might be ready to tentatively explore if this doesnt work.
> If anyone wants to post a description of the GCRM that would be really helpful!
> 
> Lets hope for more GCRM BFPs really soon!!
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

Hi Threebirds, I go to a fertility acupuncturist at Jan De Vries her name is Payal Montague and I cant reccommend her highly enough. My partner and I have been seeing her since April and after a few sessions my husbands counts went from 19 million to 58 million and motility up by 15%. My cycles are now regular as clockwork and she has given me lots of advice on nutrition, supplements, lifestyle choices. I also feel really relaxed when I have been to a session. More importantly my AMH went from 8 to 10.1 after 2 months of seeing her. Going into this ivf I feel confident that I have given it my best shot and im thankful to her for that alone! She has been a great source of encouragement over the last few months and I am seeing her a bit more now that I have started stims and will see her a bit more during EC and ET.

Sparklespink welcome to the thread!

I had my first shot of Menopur today and feeling slightly sick but glad to be getting started! I now need to wait on my next scan which is next Friday and estimated date for EC is around 9th-11th October.


----------



## Bluebell bun

Hi Sparkle and welcome!
Macca, I feel very under prepared for this in comparison to you!! My appointment is tomorrow for my scan, bloods and first injection. Feeling seriously nervy about it all now that it's happening. My OH keeps looking at me with a worried look on his face as well which is not helping!! I just hope we are doing the right thing, if only we could predict the future! I'm going to ask about exercise as well tomorrow, although I have promised to give up my running this cycle. I'll just need to make do with the gym. Fortunately, I can get to the appointment before I start work at 9am so that's one less thing to stress about. I'm guessing there are only so many times I can be at the dentist over the next few weeks!!


----------



## sandoval_star

Good luck Bluebell! Hope all goes well today x


----------



## macca197831

Bluebell, at the end of the day sometimes I think it just comes down to a wee bit of luck. My acupuncturist told me that she has seen perfect IVF cycles fail and not so perfect be successful. Everyone is different, I hope we both get a good result!! 

Good luck with your appointment today, let me know how you get on!! x


----------



## Bluebell bun

Hey guys! All went well today and have just given myself the first injection so no going back now! 
Macca, I think you're right and it's just luck! Fingers crossed we will be lucky:flower:


----------



## macca197831

Hey bluebell, how you getting on with the injections? I've been feeling really nauseaus and today I have had twinges on and off in my abdomen hopefully that's a sign things are happening!


----------



## Bluebell bun

Macca, doing ok so far. Have had a bit of a headache this afternoon but think it's probably just because I had a busy afternoon at work!


----------



## threebirds

Good luck bluebell :dust:


----------



## dreaminghopin

Bluebel and macca.. Have everything crossed for you. Xxxx


----------



## Bluebell bun

Hey girls! How are we all doing?
Macca, how are you? Are you due back tomorrow for a scan? I go on Friday. Feeling ok'ish so far, have been quite headachey all week and I am starting to feel a slight uncomfortable feeling in my pelvis, although maybe I'm just over analysing things. Yet another pregnancy announcement today at work! Feel a wee bit tearful but I'm just scared at the thought of being disappointed if this doesn't work.


----------



## dreaminghopin

Sounds like a lots going on down there bluebel which can only be a good thing. 

Just had another consultation today at gcrm. Although they said they were happy to start ivf proceedings, because we conceived last dec if I was his sis etc he would be advising me to keep trying for another few months. Feeling in total limbo as really thought we would leave having made a decision :-( xxx


----------



## dreaminghopin

He was lovely though and very honest x


----------



## sandoval_star

Sounding good Bluebell - definitely something going on in there! How's things with you Macca?

Dreaminghopin - It's definitely hard when you feel stuck in limbo when all you want is to get pregnant. Take a few days to discuss it fully with dh and at the end of the day if you feel you are wasting time and want to start ivf, the decision is yours and you can feel happy with it. Hope you're ok. 

Dh and I have our consents apt tomorrow. Day 21 of my cycle is Monday which is when Prof Nelson said he would like to start treatment! So excited but getting very nervous x


----------



## Minno

Hi ladies. How are we all doing? Bluebell, macca, you're both well on your way now. I'm looking forward to following your journey and sending you both lots of baby dust!!
Sand, I am starting this cycle too. Just waiting to hear whether its day 21 or day 1 that I start on. Either way it will be about middle of this month. I am really nervous which is weird cos I've waiting a long time to get to this point. Maybe the reality is sinking in. What if it doesn't work? What if it does? What if it does and then something goes wrong. Aarrgghhhhhh


----------



## sandoval_star

I hear ya Minno; I'm having every anxiety/worry that you mentioned!


----------



## macca197831

Hi Girls, 

I am such an IDIOT!!! I was supposed to be at the GCRM this morning for my scan and completely got my days mixed up and thought it was tomorrow!!! I have called them and they said it was ok and I could come in tomorrow morning instead! I cant beleive I did that, im so annoyed at myself!!

I have been feeling a bit sick on the drugs and feeling a bit uncomfortable in my pelvis - im hoping thats a sign that things are working!! 

Bluebell, looks like we are now on track to have our appointments at the same time! lol xx


----------



## Bluebell bun

Macca, what time is your appointment? I am going at 08.45. Shall I wear a pink carnation or something!! :flower:


----------



## macca197831

Bluebell bun said:


> Macca, what time is your appointment? I am going at 08.45. Shall I wear a pink carnation or something!! :flower:

Bluebell that made me laugh!! I am going at 9.30am so we will probably miss one another!! No doubt our appointment dates will be around the same time from now on, we are bound to bump into each other at some point!!


----------



## sandoval_star

Lol Bluebell! Blind date at the GCRM! Aw Macca, I hate when that happens, the feeling of realisation when you miss something is horrible! That's good they were ok about it though. Not long for both you ladies now, I'm getting excited for you!! 

Dh and I had our consents apt today and I was given norethisterone to start taking on Sunday for 8 days. Dh also did a sample to be frozen (due to concerns that he may be heading towards testicular failure), and we had a call this afternoon to say there were some great motile sperm in there and they should do well in treatment. Poor dh was so happy as it has really been worrying him. He feels totally to blame for out ttc issues, despite me constantly telling him not to. We're going to keep the frozen sample for future use should dh not have any sperm left in a few years.

That's all from me, please keep me updated with all your progress. Minno, we should be along similar timescales for treatment, let me know how you get on x


----------



## Minno

Will do Sandoval. My protocol is slightly different as no stims for me since having egg donor ivf but I spoke to the clinic today and call them on cd1 to arrange baseline scan, ten starts certrotide to DR. Have to pay for the drugs this week and that's everything ready. Am thinking cd 1 will be in about 10 days or so. I think it could be all done and dusted by the end of October. What drugs are you on?

Macca, bluebell ... The thought of you crossing paths in the waiting room made me laugh. Maybe we should start our very own GCRM support group ha!! Lets hope we all get our bfps aroun the same time and can help one another through the dreaded 2ww. What are your projected timeframes for ET? What are your plans for handling the 2ww? Xx


----------



## macca197831

Hey ladies!! 

Bluebell how did the scan go? 

Sandoval, great news on your husbands results!! It must be a good confidence boost for him. We have male factor too and I really feel for my husband as he blames himself for everything and its hearbreaking to know he feels like that!! 

Minno, great things are moving so quickly for you! Looks like you are not far behind Bluebell and I! I think my egg retrieval will be on Wednesday now, I have another scan on Monday. I am dreading the 2ww but have got lots of box sets to watch and a few books. I will also try and get out for lunch with family/friends as much as I can but I think I will probably go back to work at some point just to keep busy!! 

At my scan today I had 15 follicles, 2 x 12mm, 2 x11mm, 1 x 10mm and 10 x 6-9mm. I am hoping the smaller ones catch up with the bigger ones by the time I go for my scan on Monday! Fingers crossed. x


----------



## Bluebell bun

Minno and Sand, great news girls! Sounds as if things are moving forward. 
Macca, glad you got on ok today. I think I had 9 follicles, 4 x 12mm, 3 x 11mm and 2x 6-9mm. The nurse seemed to think eveything seemed ok and said they just had a little bit of growing to do! I am due back on mon also but she didn't say when I was likely to have egg retrieval. 3 tries to get blood from me and have big bruise from last week also so I look like some kind of addict. I'm not planning on taking any time off work other than retrieval and transfer so long as I feel ok. I'm hoping that should be ok? Were you given any instructions Macca about that?


----------



## macca197831

Bluebell bun said:


> Minno and Sand, great news girls! Sounds as if things are moving forward.
> Macca, glad you got on ok today. I think I had 9 follicles, 4 x 12mm, 3 x 11mm and 2x 6-9mm. The nurse seemed to think eveything seemed ok and said they just had a little bit of growing to do! I am due back on mon also but she didn't say when I was likely to have egg retrieval. 3 tries to get blood from me and have big bruise from last week also so I look like some kind of addict. I'm not planning on taking any time off work other than retrieval and transfer so long as I feel ok. I'm hoping that should be ok? Were you given any instructions Macca about that?

Bluebell great news on the follicles, those are great sizes! Thats a shame about the bloods though poor you!! 

The Consultant told me to go to work as normal after the transfer, he said you should just go about day to day life as normal. I have holidays left so I plan on taking some time off after the retrieval and will probably go back to work around 3 days after the transfer. I think going back to work will be a good disctraction to be honest x


----------



## macca197831

I just wondered how many embryos you are all planning on transferring. We have been strongly advised against transferring 2 and initially planned to transfer 1 but now im not so sure. Its such a big decision!! 

Can any girls who have gone through IVF share their story? x


----------



## sandoval_star

It's such a difficult decision macca. Dh and I have decided on this first try to transfer one unless we are given advice that the embryos are poorer quality in which case we're going to do 2. 

I'm so excited from reading your progress bluebell and macca. It really does come around quickly. Bluebell, I'm the same with having blood taken - they always struggle to find a vein and then I have the biggest bruises ever. Long sleeves are my friend!


----------



## macca197831

sandoval_star said:


> It's such a difficult decision macca. Dh and I have decided on this first try to transfer one unless we are given advice that the embryos are poorer quality in which case we're going to do 2.
> 
> I'm so excited from reading your progress bluebell and macca. It really does come around quickly. Bluebell, I'm the same with having blood taken - they always struggle to find a vein and then I have the biggest bruises ever. Long sleeves are my friend!

That's what we are thinking Sandoval, if we get a really good graded embryo then we will go for one, if we have 2 that aren't so great we will transfer both. I have read a lot about women transferring 2 and only one implanting and that makes me lean more towards two! I hadn't really given it much thought until last night!!!


----------



## Lainey27

Hi there :flower:

We had our IVF at GRI. As we were NHS funded we had 2 embryos transferred both times - it goes by your age when you are funded by the NHS. I think under 35 they transfer 1, 36 - 39 they transfer 2 and over 39 they transfer 3. 

To be honest I didnt think about how many they were transferring, I knew it would be 2 so had prepared myself for that if you know what I mean? 

Hope this helps - good luck and lots of :dust: to everyone xx


----------



## macca197831

Lainey27 said:


> Hi there :flower:
> 
> We had our IVF at GRI. As we were NHS funded we had 2 embryos transferred both times - it goes by your age when you are funded by the NHS. I think under 35 they transfer 1, 36 - 39 they transfer 2 and over 39 they transfer 3.
> 
> To be honest I didnt think about how many they were transferring, I knew it would be 2 so had prepared myself for that if you know what I mean?
> 
> Hope this helps - good luck and lots of :dust: to everyone xx

Thanks Lainey, I think because we have the choice it's making it harder for me! I'm hoping the embryologist will help guide us in our decision!x


----------



## Bluebell bun

We were advised to transfer only one. I'm not sure how much input we'll get but will just be guided by what the clinic advises. I have to say the additional risks with multiple pregnancies does make me a little nervous!!


----------



## macca197831

Bluebell bun said:


> We were advised to transfer only one. I'm not sure how much input we'll get but will just be guided by what the clinic advises. I have to say the additional risks with multiple pregnancies does make me a little nervous!!

I'm the same Bluebell, I think I would worry the whole time I was pregnant if it was twins. I've read a lot of women on here have had two embryos transferred and got pregnant with one baby. I guess that's what is making me consider two.

Like you I will see what the embryologist advises at the time!


----------



## mandy1971

:thumbup:Hi girls, well that's me started icsi with/pgs #2 on the flare protocol again..
I didn't actually get a period I was advis from my 2nd period but I contacted gcrm this week as it was nearly 8 weeks and no period., long story short., had some bloods and a scan on Friday and they pho.ed me up to say I could start the northisterone tablets again...so today is day 2! 
I'm glad it will be all done and dusted before Xmas., this year I'v e been determined ill get preieggers in 2012 and it looks like I'm getting a goid shot at it...
I've been speaking to friends and work colleagues and been told of 3 separate women who had success on their 2nd attempt.... So here's hoping... How is wallie... If your reading wallie :thumbup:


----------



## sandoval_star

Hi Mandy, best of luck. Hope it works this time for you, I know a few people who were 2nd time lucky. I'm also on day 2 of norethisterone, hoping the next week goes quickly!


----------



## macca197831

mandy1971 said:


> :thumbup:Hi girls, well that's me started icsi with/pgs #2 on the flare protocol again..
> I didn't actually get a period I was advis from my 2nd period but I contacted gcrm this week as it was nearly 8 weeks and no period., long story short., had some bloods and a scan on Friday and they pho.ed me up to say I could start the northisterone tablets again...so today is day 2!
> I'm glad it will be all done and dusted before Xmas., this year I'v e been determined ill get preieggers in 2012 and it looks like I'm getting a goid shot at it...
> I've been speaking to friends and work colleagues and been told of 3 separate women who had success on their 2nd attempt.... So here's hoping... How is wallie... If your reading wallie :thumbup:

Good luck Mandy, heard the second cycle is always a better one! Here's hoping we all get our bops before Christmas! 

Just had my second scan today and looks like egg collection is on Wednesday! X


----------



## Bluebell bun

Mandy, glad you've decided to go for it and try again. Praying you get lucky this time round.:thumbup:
Macca, they are calling me later this afternoon but my egg retrieval is likely to be thurs or fri depending on what my blood shows.
Everyone else doing ok? Xx

Just been contacted to say I have to go on thurs x


----------



## mandy1971

Bluebell and macca good luck with egg retrieval.... 
Sand yey, a cycle buddy!


----------



## macca197831

Bluebell bun said:


> Mandy, glad you've decided to go for it and try again. Praying you get lucky this time round.:thumbup:
> Macca, they are calling me later this afternoon but my egg retrieval is likely to be thurs or fri depending on what my blood shows.
> Everyone else doing ok? Xx
> 
> Just been contacted to say I have to go on thurs x

Good luck Bluebell, I got the call to say I'm going in on Wed at 7.30am!!


----------



## Bluebell bun

Good luck Macca:thumbup:


----------



## dreaminghopin

Good luck ladies.. Grow eggs grow xxx


----------



## sandoval_star

Good luck Macca and Bluebell, hope there's lots of eggies all ready to be retrieved! Can't wait to hear how you both get on. 

Cycle buddies indeed Mandy :flower:


----------



## Bluebell bun

Macca, hope all goes well for you tomorrow. Keep us posted xx


----------



## mandy1971

Good luck macca! Xxxx


----------



## Minno

Wishing you lots of luck girls. Will be thinking of u xxx


----------



## macca197831

Hey girls! Egg retrieval went well, had 13 eggs retrieved which is way more than I expected! Embryologist called this afternoon to say 12 had survived the ICSI process so we are delighted with that result. We will get a call tomorrow morning to let us know how many are fertilised, we are keeping everything crossed! 

The procedure was fine and apart from some cramping in my abdomen I feel ok! We had a good chat with the embryologist afterwards and she said they will aim for a 5 day blast but if we need to do a 3 day transfer then she would consider transferring two embryos. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Bluebell bun

Wow, great news Macca. I don't think I will get that many as don't think I even have that many follicles. Glad you got on ok, it reassures me a little!!


----------



## macca197831

Bluebell bun said:


> Wow, great news Macca. I don't think I will get that many as don't think I even have that many follicles. Glad you got on ok, it reassures me a little!!

Thanks Bluebell, they say it's more about quality than quantity so I'm sure you will do fine. Will be thinking about you tomorrow, let us know how you get on! 

The staff were just lovely and the process was much better than I had thought - good luck X


----------



## sandoval_star

Amazing Macca, you must be so excited to hear the fertilisation report tomorrow! And thanks for the reassurance re the procedure, it has put my mind at rest!
Best of luck for tomorrow Bluebell, hope you get some great results x


----------



## Minno

Wonderful news macca, hope all 12 fertilise. We only have 5 eggs so starting with 12 is fantastic and gives you some room for attrition.
Good luck tomoro bluebell, let us know how it goes.

I am sneaking up to cd 1 very soon I think as pms galore. Bit worried in case it falls at the weekend as I have to call the clinic and go in for baseline scan and first injection. Also if its cd 1 not looking forward to having scan, tmi, bit embarrassing?!!!
Xx


----------



## macca197831

Hi girls, embryologist called this morning to say 11 from the 12 eggs have fertilised! I'm delighted, hardly slept a wink wondering how things were going! 

Will get a call tomorrow to tell us what grade the embryos are, all going well we will hopefully make a day 5 transfer. Just taking one day at a time! 

Minno, don't be nervous the nurses are great and they do this all the time. You must be getting excited at getting started!!! Xxx


----------



## x0xjacquix0x

Hey ladies,

Nice to hear everyones journey progress.

Macca- excellent news re fertilisation rate- Hopefully you will get some good grade embies in there :). Are they doing 5 day transfer?

Bluebell- Good luck with retrieval, its defo quality over quantity, I only got 6 eggs with only 3 making it for 3 day transfer however the ones that did make it were really good quality.

Minno- Dont worry about the day 1 scan, the nurses are really friendly and put you at ease. 

Sandovel_Star- You must be excited to be started finally :) , How are you finding everything?

Mandy- Glad you are trying again and that is the right attitude to have, never give up, i have everything crossed for you and im sure it will all work out. 

How is Wallie keeping? 

Just to let you know I had 2 eggs transfered, I was intially told I should go for 2 as my AMH was so low but then the embrologist said that they were such good quality i should go for 1 but i kind of dug my heels in a bit as again I had heard others having 2 transferred and 1 implanting so felt even though they said it didnt have any greater success rate that it must give you a slightly better chance. They were happy to do this again once I had discussed my AMH etc however I am now 19 weeks pregnant with twins, I wouldnt change our outcome for the world but I would tell anyone considering transfering 2 to really think about it. 

I think someone was also looking for fertility accupuncture- I visit Maureen and Rhona at the Glasgow Natural Health Service on High St and they are amazing.

Good luck to everyone on your journeys and hope you all get that BFP :)


----------



## Bluebell bun

Macca, wow that's amazing news.
I'm just home, like you said it wasn't nearly as bad as I thought. I don't remember a thing in fact!! We got 6 eggs. Jacqui, you have made me feel much better saying that was the number you got too! I had hoped we may get a few more but the embryologist seemed to think that was an ok number. My AMH is high at 44 so I think they were worried about overstimulation. Embryologist suggested 2 or 5 day transfer depending on how things look tomorrow. Fingers crossed xx


----------



## x0xjacquix0x

Yeh its a doddle really, I can remember feeling so relaxed after it and then really enjoying my tea and toast :), take it easy for the next few days though.

I was worried as i only got 6 but they were delighted with that number and it really only takes one :)

Fingers crossed for you, they usually phone mid morning which isnt bad as means you arent waiting all day x


----------



## Bluebell bun

Nothing about this is stress free. You get over one stage and then start worrying about the next!!!


----------



## macca197831

Bluebell thats great news on the eggs!!! Im glad you didnt find the procedure too bad and hope you are resting up!! 

You will most likely get a call this afternoon to let you know how many were mature, then a call first thing tomorrow to let you know how many have fertilised. I got my call at 9am so it was great not having to wait around wondering what was going on!

Jacqui, I am aiming for a 5 day transfer which is Monday so should fnd out how likely that might be tomorrow once they have graded my embryos. I am swaying towards having two put back in but will see what we end up with and make the decision on the day! Glad you are keeping well!


----------



## Bluebell bun

Thanks Macca, they didn't mention anything about phoning this afternoon, just tomorrow. I have to say I am really starting to sway to having 2 put back also, if we have 2 suitable ones. I suppose I'll just need to see how many fertilise etc and then make up my mind. Going to try and have a wee nap now. Feeling guilty as made OH phone in sick for me this morning!!


----------



## macca197831

Bluebell bun said:


> Thanks Macca, they didn't mention anything about phoning this afternoon, just tomorrow. I have to say I am really starting to sway to having 2 put back also, if we have 2 suitable ones. I suppose I'll just need to see how many fertilise etc and then make up my mind. Going to try and have a wee nap now. Feeling guilty as made OH phone in sick for me this morning!!

Don't feel guilty Bluebell, work will always be there!!! I found the embryologist was much more open to transferring two than the Consultant. She pretty much told us if it was a 3 day transfer then they would most likely transfer two as its hard for them to sy which is the better embryo. If we get a 5 day blast we will do one, anything else and we might go for two xx


----------



## sandoval_star

Well done macca and bluebell, you girls have did great with the number of eggs! And that's amazing you had 11 fertilise macca, what a great result. I'm of the same thinking as you - if I can do a 5 day transfer I'm defo going to transfer one, but if it's a 3 day transfer I'm leaning towards transferring 2. Going to wait and see though. I'm almost finished with the norethisterone so just have to wait for a bleed and I have my prostap injection next Friday!

Thanks for dropping in Jacqui, lovely to hear you are doing well! I can't believe you are 19 weeks already! x


----------



## mandy1971

Macca and bluebell,great news about the Eggs!
Jac so nice to hear d you are doing well,need some more success stories this month!
Sand i am doing prostap Also next friday!


----------



## Minno

Fantastic news ladies. Bluebell I will only have 5 eggs and they seemed happy enough with that. I hope you get a call tomoro saying all 6 have fertilised. Macca, 11 eggs, that's brilliant! You must have a great shot at 5 day transfer.

Thanks for the reassurance re cd1 scan ladies. I reckon I'm going to have a visit from af shortly - but what if it falls at the weekend? Will I have to wait until next cycle as the cetrotide starts on day 1 I think?


----------



## sandoval_star

mandy1971 said:


> Macca and bluebell,great news about the Eggs!
> Jac so nice to hear d you are doing well,need some more success stories this month!
> Sand i am doing prostap Also next friday!

Haha, we really are side by side in this! I can't wait to get started now x


----------



## Bluebell bun

Just had my phone call. Out of the 6 eggs, 4 were mature and 2 have fertilised. So we're putting both back tomorrow by the looks of it. Embryologist says we'll have better idea about quality tomorrow. Feel bit gutted but on the other hand pleased we have something to go back.


----------



## macca197831

Minno don't worry your baseline scan is usually two days after your period starts so if it comes at the weekend it won't be a problem. 

bluebell sorry to hear you are feeling disheartened but two is still a good number, it only takes one! I have heard lots of success stories of twins with two embryos on a 3 day transfer so will be keeping everything crossed for you!! 

I haven't heard anything yet about how our embryos are developing, waiting anxiously to hear how many have made it to today.


----------



## macca197831

Update from me, from my 11 only two are of top quality so we are going in for a 3 day transfer tomorrow. We have 4 which are average quality and will find out tomorrow if they can be frozen. Feeling a bit gutted but remain hopeful.


----------



## Bluebell bun

Macca, at least you know you have 2 good quality ones. Are you putting them both back? This whole process causes nothing but worry doesn't it? Now I'm stressed that by tomorrow mine will have disintegrated or something awful! It's funny, because we were immediately told yesterday that although we had 6 eggs, 2 of them looked to be good ones. I'm surmising these are the two we now have. The numbers fairly twindle down don't they? It's such an emotional roller coaster. On the plus side, I feel fine today and am back at work. Because ET is being done on a saturday, I can rest up over the weekend. Will also mean that my "sickness and diarrhoea" will have no need to make a recurrence!!!


----------



## macca197831

Bluebell bun said:


> Macca, at least you know you have 2 good quality ones. Are you putting them both back? This whole process causes nothing but worry doesn't it? Now I'm stressed that by tomorrow mine will have disintegrated or something awful! It's funny, because we were immediately told yesterday that although we had 6 egss, 2 of them looked to be good ones. I'm surmising these are the two we now have. The numbers fairly twindle down don't they? It's such an emotional roller coaster. On the plus side, I feel fine today and am back at work. Because ET is being done on a saturday, I can rest up over the weekend. Will also mean that my "sickness and diarrhoea" will have no need to make a recurrence!!!

It's such a roller coaster Bluebell, I was all geared up for a 5 day transfer and wasn't expecting to lose so many so quickly. I'm not sure if we are putting them both back, they are going to call us in the morning to let us know how they have developed so we have time to think about it. They did say if they are looking good tomorrow they may recommend freezing one but I'm swaying towards having both in! What advice did they give you? 

I have read that 3 day transfers are good because you are putting your embryos back into their natural environment but that contradicts what the GCRM say. I think this is the bit where we need a wee bit of luck!!!


----------



## Bluebell bun

If mine survive the night then they are absolutely both going back. This will be only a 2day transfer for us. Another sleepness night beckons!!


----------



## Minno

Goodness ladies, a lot has happened overnight. I am really pleased that u both have two of good quality and if it were me and I could have one back and one frozen I would go for that as that would mean another go if the first one didn't take. It's incredible how you can start with a good number of eggs and end up with only a few, makes me worry as we only have five to start with. On the plus side two is better than none and you have a great chance of transfer :) 
This is a roller coaster huh. From one worry to the next.
Macca, thank u for the info re baseline scan. Feel better now.
Keep us posted girls. ET beckons and pupo by early next week - exciting !!! Xx


----------



## macca197831

I am 99% sure I'm going to transfer two. There is no guarantee that the frozen one would survive the thawing process and if I had to have another go and it didn't then I would regret not doing two in the first place. I will see what they say in the morning. I know I won't sleep a wink tonight!!! 

Thanks Minno, not long now for you to get started!!!


----------



## Minno

Macca, totally understand your thought process. Vitrification has much better thaw rate but of course no guarantees in any of this. Ideally u could have 4 to freeze and two to put back. That will give u a great chance. Hope it's good news for u and bluebell tomoro.

Feeling very pms! Anticipating weekend arrival and then treatment start. Yikes!
Xx


----------



## macca197831

Minno said:


> Macca, totally understand your thought process. Vitrification has much better thaw rate but of course no guarantees in any of this. Ideally u could have 4 to freeze and two to put back. That will give u a great chance. Hope it's good news for u and bluebell tomoro.
> 
> Feeling very pms! Anticipating weekend arrival and then treatment start. Yikes!
> Xx

I'm hoping I may have some for freezing, that would definitely give me some comfort its such a big decision!!


----------



## Minno

Would be such a relief for you and at least you can go ahead with the two tomorrow knowing you have some frozen for future use if needed.
Macca do you mind me asking why you had to go for ivf? My issue is egg quality obviously but we are officially 'unexplained'


----------



## macca197831

Minno said:


> Would be such a relief for you and at least you can go ahead with the two tomorrow knowing you have some frozen for future use if needed.
> Macca do you mind me asking why you had to go for ivf? My issue is egg quality obviously but we are officially 'unexplained'

Sure, we have male factor as my husband has a borderline sperm count. We had to do ICSI to give us a better chance of fertilisation.


----------



## Minno

Thx for sharing. With egg donation we also have to have icsi as we are using frozen eggs. Dh's sa was also borderline last time but we think cos he missed the cup and only got a bit in!! Lol


----------



## Bluebell bun

Macca, likewise I am not going to freeze one which may not survive a thaw. May as well pop them both in and see what happens. 
Goodness, I hope we are not putting the rest of you off with all this nervous tension??!!!
Minno- that's funny. My only instruction to OH yesterday was that whatever you do don't blinking well miss the cup, especially when it's the only job you have to do!!!


----------



## Wallie

Hi ladies,

I've not been on here for a while again but what a great update to come back too! We've got BB and Minno just about to do ET yes? I'm so, so pleased you both have embryos to transfer over! It's all good, may not feel like it but it's excellent, it means you have a good chance of getting preggers! Good luck!

AFM no much happening. Forcing myself to take my Zita West vitamins and Folic Acid (I'm not good at taking them!) and I'll either wait until another 2 periods before starting or depending on the weather I may leave it even longer. Traveling from near Elgin to Glasgow is not great at the best of times in good weather, never mind in winter! 

But I'm good, not as stressed or as focused on ttc although I bought some OPK's for the first time in years. I just wanted to see when I ovulate now, just incase it's later and tadah! on the day of my LH surge I used my first OPK. Funny how you know your own body even after all this time.

Miserable day here weather wise but it's a day off college for me and next week. So looking forward to the break from homework!

Hope everyone has a great weekend and good luck Minno and BB!!!!


----------



## Minno

Bluebell, I hear ya. These men have it easy! Honestly the drama from dh to give a sample. It's just as well they don't have babies and give birth or we'd never hear the end of it! 
I am keeping everything crossed that both embryos are on track tomorrow Hun. I was asking macca why she needed ivf. Do u mind if I ask u too? 

Wallie, lovely to hear from you. You sound relaxed and in a good place. I'm not quite at ET yet, it's macca and bluebell. I start dr on cd1 which is gonna be very soon I think. Should hopefully be at ET stage by end of this month but we only have five eggs to play with and given the attrition rate I'm not feeling overly hopeful at the moment.

Macca, bluebell I am certainly feeling the nervous tension with you lol!! :) xx


----------



## Bluebell bun

Minno, we are unexplained and have been trying since Jan 2011 with never a sniff of a BFP.


----------



## Minno

Thx bluebell. Similar to us - ttc for four years with never a sniff of bfp. I am 43 now however so egg quality is pants hence egg donation.


----------



## sunflower74

Hi there, I wondered if I could join? I'm currently waiting for my first appointment next week at GCRM for fertility assessment... and am a little nervous!! I'm hoping that you ladies who have been through everything involved can keep me right. All advice appreciated.
And good luck to everyone going through treatment right now. xxx


----------



## sandoval_star

I'm keeping everything crossed for you both Bluebell and Macca, you are both in with a great shot with 2 to transfer. I think I agree with both your thinking, if there's 2 there; get them both in! Think that's definitely what I would do. Keep us updated girls, I get excited every time I see one of you has updated with news! 

Best of luck Minno, you're almost there now! 

Wallie, it's so lovely to hear how you are getting on. You seem to be so relaxed about everything which is great :flower:

Welcome Sunflower :wave: I was really nervous too when having the fertility assessment but the girls on this thread totally put me at ease. For the ultrasound it's nothing worse than having a smear, and the nurses at the GCRM are lovely. I wasn't uncomfortable during the entire appointment and there's certainly no pain or anything like that. You will do just fine. Good luck x


----------



## macca197831

Welcome sunflower!  

Wallie good to see you back on here and glad to hear you are well!

Minno, my husband has a borderline count and the NHS had us down as unexplained it wasn't until we went to the GCRM that they told us the likelihood was that we weren't getting pregnant because of this. I was quite annoyed as the NHS had us on the waiting list for IUI which was a waste of time. We have since been moved to the IVF list with them thanks to the GCRM writing a letter of recommendation to the,? if this cycle doesn't work we still have that to fall back on but I'm praying we won't need it! We have been trying since August 2010 without a hint of a BFP!! 

bluebell the nervous tension is rife, I am trying to stay calm and positive but my nerves are shot to pieces today! 

Sandoval, thanks the more I think about it the more determined I am to stick to my guns and have two transferred! My friend has twins and whilst she says it is more stressful on your body she says its definitely worth it and not to be put off with all the bad news stories as there are lots of great ones too!


----------



## Wallie

Oh no, sorry Macca and BB! Best of luck to you two and Minno of course starting soon.

Yip I feel quite content just now, just need a LO to make it even more special. I pray and pray it will happen yet. I'm 38 this month :-( and it's quite scary! My OH and I have been trying for 5 years for a LO now, can't quite believe it really! Not a hint of a BFP naturally - a feint BFP witht the GCRM though 

My OH has sperm antibodies and still we did two IUI's on the NHS. After 2 private and 1 NHS IVF's with Ninewells in Dundee the Consultant said I have old/bad eggs. No mention of OH's antibodies as they get round that with ICSI.

I couldn't quite believe it when the GCRM kept referring to me as young! laughable now! 

I never had any frosties with the Ninewells, on my second cycle with them we had 6 eggs still going at day 3 and they tried to get them to day 5 but none made it.

With the GCRM I had only 3 eggs which fertilized, 2 transfered and the other one made it to day 5 and is our little frostie.

I believe in the CGRM, they got further than Ninewells ever did and honestly every member of staff is great in that place! No word of a lie, nothing is to much for them and they explain everything too. So, so nice. I would recommend them in an instant.

I'm starting to look forward to trying out my frostie soon, fx'd it's my miracle...

Good luck ladies!!!


----------



## Bluebell bun

Wallie, lovely to see you back on this thread and I am so glad you are feeling positive about your little frostie.
Sunflower, hi and welcome. You will find the staff and treatment at GCRM to be excellent.
Minno, can I ask if you conceived your first child naturally and did you try for long then?
Macca, it's going to be a long night. I popped into M&S on the way home and bought 2 sets of the dine in for £10 meals and am preparing to "nest" over the weekend! Unfortunately, the wine is in the rack for another time!! I figured we may as well something nice to eat in the process:flower:
Sand & Minno, it'll be you guys soon.


----------



## macca197831

Bluebell I have been eating cakes every day for a week! Lol the one time I'm trying to be healthy and all I want is comfort food! I think I might follow your lead and get my husband to pick a couple of those up! I have a weekend of DVDs planned! 

I do not feel prepared for tomorrow at all!


----------



## Minno

Hi everyone, hello and welcome sunflower. I transferred to gcrm from ninewells and have been very impressed so far :) good luck with ur first appt.
Ooooo ladies, big day tomoro for you bluebell and macca. I am sensing the tension but I have a very positive feeling for both of you. Bluebell we did conceive our son naturally when I was 32 and within about 3 months of trying. Wish I'd just had another soon after but was training and there was never a good time. Probably just as well we can't predict the future right sigh...
Now, positivity girlies, think two in and implantation all the way ...
Good luck xxx


----------



## Minno

Ps talking of comfort food I just had dinner out at nando's with my boys. Peri peri chips yummmmy!!


----------



## sunflower74

Thanks everyone for the welcome. I'm a little mystified by the options available to us and deciding what course of treatment is best but hopefully the the staff at GCRM will be able to keep us right. My oh and I do have a ds who is 4 but have been trying for another for 2+ years now with no success. We've been for tests and they've all come back fine so we're 'unexplained'. I'm wondering if IUI would be an option?? Also, I tend to faint whenever I get blood taken so not looking forward to that bit. Keep telling myself that will all be worth it if finally get that BFP!


----------



## macca197831

sunflower74 said:


> Thanks everyone for the welcome. I'm a little mystified by the options available to us and deciding what course of treatment is best but hopefully the the staff at GCRM will be able to keep us right. My oh and I do have a ds who is 4 but have been trying for another for 2+ years now with no success. We've been for tests and they've all come back fine so we're 'unexplained'. I'm wondering if IUI would be an option?? Also, I tend to faint whenever I get blood taken so not looking forward to that bit. Keep telling myself that will all be worth it if finally get that BFP!

Hey sunflower, I was on the NHS waiting list for IUI but when I spoke to the GCRM they told me it is pretty pointless for couples with unexplained infertility and that there were plans in place for it to be removed from the list of treatments offered by the NHS.

The GCRM are great and will give you lots of good advice, when is your consultation appointment?


----------



## sunflower74

Thanks for that info Macca. I guess I was just hopeful that IUI might be an option being as it's cheaper and a bit less intense that IVF. Plus, I have a friend in the same situation (age, unexplained infertility) and it worked first time for her. But I think that she might just have struck it lucky. Will wait and see what the experts say!
Good luck to you for tomorrow. xx


----------



## sunflower74

Oh, forgot to say, consultation appointment is on 25th October so not long to wait.


----------



## macca197831

Thanks Sunflower, like you I was hoping for IUI as I seen that as the easier option but I took the advice given by the GCRM and went straight to IVF. xx


----------



## mandy1971

Good luck macca and blue! 
I have no regrets putting the 2 in, despite the fact my last ivf didn't work, I'm sure I read somewhere it can be beneficiall to put 2 in as both eggs can aid implantation of the other egg, I've read so much on the net though that my head is about bursting, so feel free to pitch in anyone if I'm talking toffee..... I'm not annoyed with myself now for not keeping one back to freeze,although I was initially as I questioned every decision and analysed the whole process afterwards...
Hey wallie, good to see you babe! I can understand not wanting to travel from Elgin considering winter is approaching sweetie, you need to feel in the zone and not be stressed.... 
I had myself really stressed throughout the summer,even having the most overwhelming panic attack driving on the m8, thinking I was going to crash, terrifying I had to pull into the hard shoulder and let my passenger take over....... It's all consuming.,ivf. I'm determined I'm going to be chilled this time.
Welcome sunflower, hopefully you will be happy with gcrm, it's a lovely unit...
Past few times I've been in there have been some ladies visiting with very young babies!!


----------



## macca197831

Hi everyone, an update from me. GCRM called this morning to say that I had an 8 cell and a 7 cell and the 4 that didnt look too good yesterday were now 6 cells and looked good quality ones so they want to push it to 5 days. I was totally confused when I got the call, I had myself all geared up to go in and get my two best quality ones transferred today. 

Im now feeling even more nervous about this whole process, I undersand they want to try and get me a blastocyst but im really worried that I might end up with only one by Monday. They gave us the option of still coming in today and having the two transfered but I I have taken their guidance as they know what they ae doing but now im worried that I have made the wrong decision!


----------



## sandoval_star

Oh Macca, you must be so nervous! But, if my treatment were the same as yours I think I would have made the same decision. You're right, they know what they're doing and are making decisions they think will get you your bfp. I'll say prayers for your wee embies to keep growing strong. You will have such a great shot with a 5 day transfer. Just keep telling yourself that this is what you initially wanted, and there's no reason why it shouldn't work now. Try to relax over the weekend and stay positive that this was the way it was meant to happen :hugs:


----------



## macca197831

Thanks Sandoval, you are right this is what we were aiming for and what will be will be!!! x


----------



## Bluebell bun

Macca, I think that all sounds hugely encouraging and fingers crossed you should have some good frosties as well. I think you made the right choice.
We are just home. I am pleased to report that my two little embies survived the night and are apparently a top grade 2 cell and a 3 cell about to cleave into a 4. They are now safely back inside where they belong and we can only keep everything crossed. I feel much more positive today, I was so worried we would end up with nothing going back and it would have been a wasted cycle. Putting my feet up this afternoon:coffee:


----------



## sandoval_star

You have your embies back bluebell?! That's amazing, hope they make themselves nice and comfy. Have a lovely relaxing weekend and keep thinking positive thoughts x


----------



## Bluebell bun

sandoval_star said:


> You have your embies back bluebell?! That's amazing, hope they make themselves nice and comfy. Have a lovely relaxing weekend and keep thinking positive thoughts x

Yip, because we just had the two we have had a 2 day transfer as there was really no benefit of them staying out any longer. :flower:


----------



## macca197831

Bluebell, thats great news im really excited for you!!! Fantastic that you had two top grade embryos to transfer! How was the transfer, is it fairly quick and easy? What happens now did they give you a date to go back for bloods? 

Im trying to stay positive about Monday but I had really geared myself up for today so felt a bit deflated when they said I wasnt going in. Im keeping everything crossed that they continue to grow and I get a blastocyst on Monday at least then the extra wait will have been worth it!


----------



## Bluebell bun

Macca, it was absolutely fine, over and done with in 10mins:flower: Now you are going to have to reconsider your 1 or 2 embie strategy if you are transferring 5 day blasts!!
I am so relieved that we had something to transfer, I was so scared that was us bust already. OH is away out for a pint as he's had such a "stressful week". The nurses of course found this hilarious!!!


----------



## macca197831

haha oh Bluebell that made me laugh, bless him!! I said to my husband this morning after taking the call that this whole process was like am emotional roller coaster and he was like "yeah it must be hard going through this yourself" I sometimes forget that they are in it with us but us ladies definately have the short straw in it all. 

I am now completely thinking my 2 transfer strategy!! I was really comfortable with the decision I had made yesterday and now it is all up in the air! I think if we get a balstocyst we will transfer one, however it depends what is left over. If they dont get to blastocyst stage and we have two left on Monday we will transfer both - I think!! 

Im praying for a blastocyst so the decision is an easy one!!! We wont know what we have left until we go in for the transfer so we are going to have to make the decision there and then!!!


----------



## Minno

Wow ladies, it's all happening. First of all bluebell, fantastic news you had two lovely embies to transfer and congrats on being pupo! Rest up and enjoy this phase as much as u can, you've waited a long time to get here. What was transfer like? Did it hurt?

Macca, I'm so pleased for you that you have two heading to blastocyst and four possible good to freeze. It's a brilliant result and the best you could have hoped for. Now you have some options which is a great position to be in. Monday will be here in no time and then you will be pupo too. So exciting!!!

No sign of af yet for me, I hope she stays away til
Monday and then I can sort out appt with clinic and try to reorganise my work diary - that'll be fun!

Grow embies grow. Nestle down for bluebell xxx


----------



## Bluebell bun

Minno, thanks. It was absolutely fine, no worse than a smear and only took mins. The getting started bit is quite exciting!


----------



## Minno

Yes I'm pretty excited now. Just need to get on with it. I think once I've had the first scan and started the mess I will settle a bit. Maybe!!! How did you find the injections? Any good tips for self administration? X


----------



## Minno

Mess??? Stupid iPhone! Meant to type meds!


----------



## Wallie

Good luck!


----------



## mandy1971

Rest up bluebell, hope time goes in quick for testing day..
Macca, good news 6 eggs... Hope the little fellows are thriving....
I take my last northisterone tab tonight, all the meds are in the fridge. Pros tap due on Friday, going down south on Thursday to see friends and family so getting my friend who is a nurse to give me the pros tap,hope she is my lucky charm!


----------



## Bluebell bun

Mandy, enjoy your time away. Praying this time will be your lucky cycle.
Minno, the injections were fine. A bit strange the first time. I tended to use mainly my legs and just kept rotating sites.
Macca, do you think you will get an update on your little eggies today?
General question for all you ladies, I love a cup of tea. Have bought decaf tea bags. Do you think it is ok to drink this? I think I would struggle to get through the day without a cuppa!!!


----------



## Minno

That's so weird! I've just gone and bought decaf tea and coffee. I love a filter coffee in the morning and a cup of tea at night and like you bluebell, don't think I could survive work without it! I reckon 1-2 cups are ok especially if just decaf. I've also found my bottled zita west vitafem lurking in the back of the bathroom cabinet and have started these again too.


----------



## Bluebell bun

Great minds!! Have had a glass of milk with my breakfast and dinner last night to appease OH who looks at me disapprovingly when I reach for the kettle!!


----------



## macca197831

Mandy good luck in getting started I hope this is your time!! 

Minno I put a heat pack on after my injections and that helped take the sting out. They are definitely a lot easier than I thought they would be. 

Bluebell I'm sure decaf is fine, my pregnant friend has been drinking it all through her pregnancy! I can't live without my pret coffee in the morning so will be switching to decaf from here on in! 

I won't get an update on my embies today, I will have to wait until we go in for the transfer tomorrow morning which means we will have to make a decision on how many to transfer there and then!!! 

I started my pessaries last night and they gave me really bad stomach cramp!


----------



## Bluebell bun

I started the pessaries last night also and have been quite crampy. I wasn't sure whether it was due to those or just the amount of poking and prodding about over the last few days!!!


----------



## macca197831

I suppose the good thing is that all the poking about and side effects from the drugs make it difficult to symptom spot in the 2 ww! I really am dreading that part, I know I'm going to drive myself mad! How are you feeling today Bluebell?


----------



## Minno

I am with you girls on the 'must have tea/coffee' front. I am still haveing my filter in the morning cos I haven't started treatment yet anyway but have started the decaf tea and you know what - I cant taste the difference, really! I am using PG tips decaf and they're great, I would recommend.

Bluebell how are you feeling today - have to you managed to relax at all?

Macca, sorry to hear you are feeling crampy with the pessaries. Are you using them vaginally or rectally? Again, not something I'm madly enthusiastic about... 
ARe you both on Progynova - how are you finding that? And also, sorry for all the questions, how did you find the dr injections - any side effects?

Macca thanks for the advice re the injections. I will definately try a heat pack. I think I only have to have 4 in total so should be manageable but not pleasant I'm sure.
Good luck for tomorrow - I'm sure you will make the right decision. Let us know how you get on xxx


----------



## mandy1971

I've been drinking the tetley decaf for months and they just taste the same. 
My partner is a coffee addict got him the Nescafé decaf and like me he is none the wiser.


----------



## Bluebell bun

I agree the decaf tea bags taste exactly the same to me. Macca, good luck for tomorrow. I feel really positive for you. You have had a brilliant cycle so far and should be able to hand pick your embie.
Minno, I am fluctuating from being optimistic to thinking there is no way this can possibly work. I think because ours were put back so early and we have no real idea of quality it all seems completely hit or miss!! But then I tell myself you put back a perfect embie and even that doesn't get you pregnant!! It's all a mind game at this stage!!


----------



## macca197831

Minno I felt a bit sick and tired on the injections but the side effects weren't nearly as bad as I was expecting. 

Thanks Bluebell I'm feeling really anxious about tomorrow, we have no idea what we will be left with tomorrow and if we will even have a blastocyst! I'm just hoping my embies have been growing well over the weekend. We have decided if we don't have a blast then we are transferring two! 

I think once you be to transfer stage it's all luck, I hope we both get plenty of it!!!


----------



## sandoval_star

Good luck for tomorrow Macca! x


----------



## Minno

Bluebell I totally get the fluctuations in optimism. It's hard to visualise a successful ending when we've ha to work this hard at it. But there are loads of success stories on here and on another thread a lady I chat with ha a two day transfer and had no symptoms in the 2ww and just got her bfp. It can and does happen and all we can do is hope and wait. I have a good feeling for you :)

Macca, good luck tomorrow, we will all be thinking of you. Let us know how u go.
Xx


----------



## macca197831

Hey girls, that is me just home from the transfer! Out of the whole process I found that part the most stressful, I think mainly because I didn't know what I was transferring until the last minute. 

I got a blastocyst which was graded 2bb I'm not sure what that means, the embryologist just said it was at the stage he expected it to be. I also had a second embryo which was just about to progress into a blastocyst so it couldn't be graded. The embryologist said that they wouldn't normally freeze them at that stage and he saw no benefit of waiting another day to see if it developed into a blastocyst so we had that transferred too.

I have two embryos left which don't look great so they are going to see how they are tomorrow and if they are worth freezing but the likelihood is they won't make it. 

So, I have two embryos on board and go back next Thursday for the outcome! I am feeling slightly anxious now and it all seems a bit surreal! Day on the couch for me!! :coffee:


----------



## Bluebell bun

Wow Macca, great result! Logged on whilst at work to see if you had posted yet!! Put your feet up now for the rest of the day and watch a movie or something nice! I think you must have a really good chance with those:flower:


----------



## macca197831

Thanks Bluebell, I'm keeping everything crossed for both of us! X


----------



## Wallie

Good luck Macca!


----------



## sandoval_star

That's great Macca! I'm keeping everything crossed for both you girls and I have a good feeling it will be great news! Hope the next week flies by xx


----------



## Minno

Congrats on being pupo macca, hope the embies are burrowing down as we speak. Next Thursday for testing seems quicker than I had expected - I thought it was two weeks they made you wait? Maybe because your embies were at blasto stage it's quicker? Anyway, wishing you and bluebell all the luck in the world. X


----------



## macca197831

Thanks Minno, I think it's because they are at blastocyst stage that we can test quicker! Still it's going to be a long 10 days! X


----------



## macca197831

Just got a call from the clinic to say one of my embryos made it through the night and I now have a blastocyst to freeze! We are delighted, the embryologist said she looked at it yesterday and had written it off so we are really lucky!


----------



## Bluebell bun

Macca, brilliant news. You must be thrilled and hopefully your good luck this cycle will continue:thumbup:


----------



## macca197831

Thanks Bluebell, it all seems too good to be true! I would love to say I'm feeling positive but I'm bricking it!  

How are you feeling?


----------



## Bluebell bun

Mmm, mixed emotions. Am back at work and just trying to behave as normal!! I think if we have success it would be a bit of a miracle!! I am realistic enough to know that! Do you plan on testing before your beta next week?


----------



## macca197831

You just never know, I've seen people on here with perfect cycles get a BFN and people with really poor embryos get pregnant with twins! It's the not knowing which way it's going to go that makes me feel anxious. 

I'm definitely not going to test before the beta, I'm dreading next Thursday coming around! How about you are you going to test? Do you have the day off work for it?


----------



## Bluebell bun

I don't think I will either. I've not been a "tester" throughout things, preferring just to wait it out. I am at work till 3pm on fri. I don't know when they do the phone calls but will ask if they can phone after 3.30 when I'm home as don't want to fall apart at work. If it's bad news then got the weekend to gather myself together at least. Are you going to be a work?


----------



## macca197831

I'm due to be to be at work as my beta is Thursday. I have put in for holidays on Thurs and Fri that way if its bad news I have the weekend to get myself together!


----------



## mandy1971

Macca brilliant news! I think its going to be good news for you and bluebell I really do...and well done if you can manage not to test before the betas... Lol xx


----------



## Minno

Fantastic news Macca. Girls I also feel very positive for you and am sending you as much baby dust as I can carry!! Work will help keep you distracted and grounded until test time. There's nothing else either of you can do now but good things come to those who wait :)
Sending you both a big cyber hug xx


----------



## sandoval_star

Yep, agreed girls... I feel positive about this for both of you too. Sending lots and lots of positive vibes to those embies x


----------



## macca197831

Thanks girls! Keeping everything crossed!!! Xx


----------



## Bluebell bun

Hey girls, how are we all doing? I had a strange sleep last night and was semi aware of my heart really thumping. I think it is just anxiousness. I need to try and stay off google, I think it is making me feel worse!! Well, that's a week passed since egg retrieval - in retrospect it has been a really quick week. Still feeling quite crampy with the progesterone pessaries.


----------



## macca197831

Hey Bluebell, this has been the longest 3 days of my life!  

I haven't felt any different, I know it may be too early for any signs of implantation but I'm finding it hard to believe this I going to work!


----------



## Bluebell bun

Macca, I feel the exact same. OH gets annoyed when I'm negative but honestly what are the odds of this actually working for me? I don't feel any different.


----------



## macca197831

It's so hard to stay positive isn't it, I don't think all the googling helps! I end up reading about all these women who had implantation cramps and spotting etc and I feel nothing! I know there are women who have their BFP with no symptoms but I just wish we had some reassurance it was working! X


----------



## sandoval_star

Hi girls, I think you're both going through all the feelings anyone would in your situation! I know I will. The last week has definitely flew in, I'm sure the next one will too. Stay positive! (and probably off google too lol) 
I'm getting my prostap injection tmr - I'm finally starting!


----------



## macca197831

That's great Sandoval, you must be feeling really excited! I was so pleased to be finally doing something when I first started! I'm looking forward to following your journey and wish you lots of luck! 

I have one week to go, I'm dying to get it over with but at the sane time in dreading that phone call!! X


----------



## Bluebell bun

Sand, great news. Hope everything goes well for you tomorrow. 
Macca, you know what next week will bring, don't you? We'll spend half the week in the toilet checking to see if AF is starting!!! ( or maybe that's just me!! ):blush:
Minno, what's happening with you?
Mandy, Wallie - are things going ok?


----------



## macca197831

Bluebell, totally it's going to be a nightmare! I've already convinced myself there are signs it's on it's way! I keep trying to visualise getting the phone call next week and its good news - it lasts about 5 seconds then I think who are you kidding!


----------



## Minno

Hi girls. The lady I mentioned before on another thread had no symptoms and got her bfp last week. I think it could be a good sign :) hope next week flies past for both of you. Just think this time next week you could both have your bfps!!

As for me, well, finally it's the start of af. Cd 1 will be tomoro so got to call the clinic to arrange appt for cetrotide injection and scan. They told me they can see me within first four days of period so im hoping Monday will be ok - let's af ease off a bit. What do you all think? I've also got a stinking cold so want to recover a bit over the weekend before starting treatment.

Sandoval - we are going to be treatment buddies - yay! :)

So exciting and yet bloody nerve wracking too. Hard to be hopeful when there's so much at stake.
Xxx


----------



## sandoval_star

Yay for treatment buddies Minno! I'm so nervous too but just want to get started! x


----------



## mandy1971

Hey sand I took my prostap at 6 am I'm down south staying with my friend., mine was the sub cutaneous injection needle and not intramuscular that was in the pack.. are you going to the clinic today to have it? It was fine... Period started yesterday., the first since my failed IVF in august....
Hope the hags visit is fleeting....
Bluebell and macca, this wait is a killer have you looked on the 2ww website? I love to hear of others experience before bfp they also have an IVF section...


----------



## Bluebell bun

Oh goodness Mandy, don't tell there are more websites I can check out and then fret over!!!!!


----------



## sandoval_star

Yeah Mandy, having it done at the clinic. I'm not sure what type of injection it is? The less I know about it the better, just let them jab away! My af started yesterday too (at long last, was beginning to get worried that after stopping the norethisterone that it wouldn't come!) It looks like you, Minno and I will all be around the same treatment timescale. Woo, moral support! x


----------



## macca197831

Minno, Sand, Mandy it's great you are all getting started at the same time! The next few weeks will fly by I'm sure! 

I am struggling big time today' woke up feeling really down and can't snap out of it. Feels like the same hormones/ emotions I have every month as af is approaching. 

We had our NHS apt at the Royal today to get us on the ivf waiting list there. It was like day and night in comparison to the GCRM. I just sat in th waiting room praying I wouldn't have to come back! Anyway we are now on the list and if we need it then our NHS shot will likely be summer next year.


----------



## Bluebell bun

Macca, sending you a hug-I so know how you feel:hugs:. It's a comfort that someone else is in the same position. Curious to hear about your appt at GRI. I deferred ours to Nov until we got this cycle out the way and see what the outcome is? Did you find out if having "x" amounts of private attempts influences your NHS quota if they are unsuccessful? What is the current waiting list? I think our consultant says she asked for our name to be added to the list and backdated to Feb/March 12 when I had my HSG. I would now hate to have it done on the NHS as it's been so convenient going to GCRM. There are no parking hassles, I was able to pop in for my appointments before work so nobody was any the wiser, the staff are fab etc


----------



## macca197831

Bluebell I'm a nightmare today I just had a big cry to my husband and feel better for it but I can't help but think this hasnt worked. It's exhausting trying to feel positive all the time! 

I really hope we don't have to go through the process with the royal! The waiting room was crammed and we didn't get taken until 40 minutes after our apt time. It really makes you appreciate the staff and facilities at the GCRM. 

I didn't tell them about my private treatment and they didn't ask. I did ask our first consultant at Monklands about it and she said going private didn't have an impact on your NHS goes. 

The wait for us is 12 months and we get two goes, it depends where you live?

We have been put on the list from May this year however they said even when you reach the top it's usually a 3 month wait just to get your apt for bloods etc!!!


----------



## sandoval_star

Oh god macca, the GRI sounds horrible! I have my appointment there on 7th Nov to be put on the waiting list. I'm like you, just really hoping I don't have to go there at all. Hope you're feeling a bit better after a cry macca, it's a really difficult time. I had a really bad 2 days last week where I felt so low and just couldn't see a happy ending to any of this and I literally cried for the whole 2 days. The good thing is, after a low point your mood can only get better so the next few days will hopefully be easier. Hope you're doing ok too Bluebell x


----------



## Minno

Well girls -cd 1 today so have appt to begin injections on Monday. That will be cd4 which I thought was quite late but apparently they can see you within the first four days and its ok. Also my treatment is a bit different as no stimulation involved so perhaps they have more time to play with to shut ovaries down etc I didn't speak to my usual nurse and the one I did speak to seemed a bit unsure - think she thought I was doing normal ivf! 
So lovely that sand, Mand and I can buddy up for this cycle. I have a feeling I'm going to need lots of support! Sand how did the prostap injection go today?

Macca, I feel for you hun. I think all the hormones don't help and so altho it may feel like af it will just be that - its the same hormones involved. I think you have a brilliant chance of success so don't give up hun, we are all here to help you through this.
Bluebell, how are you doing? Keep busy girls!
Xxx


----------



## Bluebell bun

Macca, I've been quite tearful this week too. I think it is the combination of the stress and the hormones we have been pumping ourselves with. Best thing for it is to have a good cry! 
Is it just me or does anyone else feel slightly embarrassed/ashamed whilst sitting in the waiting room of the infertility clinic? I'm always furtively looking around to see if I know anybody. It's so wrong to feel that way I know.
Thanks girls for all your support xx


----------



## macca197831

Thanks for all the words of encouragement girls! 

Bluebell, I think we forget our bodies are full of hormones at this time! My friend who has been through ivf said to me that when you have down day that's just what it is and you shouldn't automatically jump to the conclusion that it's to do with the end result! 

Sand, sorry to hear you had a bad few days! I felt like that before the prostap but once I got into the stinks I felt positive and in control! Hopefully you will feel the same! 

Minno, how long will it be before you get your transfer? 

Glad you girls are cycle buddies, this thread will be a great source of support and encouragement for you over the next few weeks!! X


----------



## macca197831

Bluebell bun said:


> Macca, I've been quite tearful this week too. I think it is the combination of the stress and the hormones we have been pumping ourselves with. Best thing for it is to have a good cry!
> Is it just me or does anyone else feel slightly embarrassed/ashamed whilst sitting in the waiting room of the infertility clinic? I'm always furtively looking around to see if I know anybody. It's so wrong to feel that way I know.
> Thanks girls for all your support xx

Everytime we go to an appointment we say "do you think we will see anyone we know today"! One of our friends and his wife actually bumped into another couple they are friends with at the royal and neither of them knew the other was going through treatment! Awkward!!!!


----------



## sandoval_star

Minno said:


> Well girls -cd 1 today so have appt to begin injections on Monday. That will be cd4 which I thought was quite late but apparently they can see you within the first four days and its ok. Also my treatment is a bit different as no stimulation involved so perhaps they have more time to play with to shut ovaries down etc I didn't speak to my usual nurse and the one I did speak to seemed a bit unsure - think she thought I was doing normal ivf!
> So lovely that sand, Mand and I can buddy up for this cycle. I have a feeling I'm going to need lots of support! Sand how did the prostap injection go today?
> 
> Macca, I feel for you hun. I think all the hormones don't help and so altho it may feel like af it will just be that - its the same hormones involved. I think you have a brilliant chance of success so don't give up hun, we are all here to help you through this.
> Bluebell, how are you doing? Keep busy girls!
> Xxx

Prostap was fine, barely felt it and have been feeling ok since. Start stimms on Sunday. Hope the next few weeks flies in Minno! x


----------



## Minno

Macca, not sure how long til transfer as will depend on how quickly they can get maligning to thicken up. I'm hoping it will be a couple of weeks or so. 
Sand, thanks hun, glad the prostap injection was ok. I'm on cetrotide from Monday. Very nervous!
I am worried about everything at the moment. Will we make it to transfer. Will it work. Wha will af be like if it doesn't - I already have horrid periods so I'm guessing it will be even worse if it comes to it. 
May be I should just take one stage at a time huh lol!!

One more weekend girlies and then it could be bfp city!!! I am so excited for you xxx


----------



## Minno

Maligning?? My lining ha ha stupid predictive text


----------



## mandy1971

Bluebell, don't you think the clinic can be a bit awkward? I'd love to get chatting to the other ladies I suppose that's why this forum is so popular., I'd be lost without chatting to others in the same boat... Some of the women look so so sad..... I want to reach out and ask them if they know about bnb.... It should be advertised somewhere..


----------



## Minno

Afternoon everyone, how are we all doing today? 

Right ladies you are really going to have to sort me out - I am way nervous in anticipation of starting treatment on Monday. What if something goes wrong..
Arggghhhh - help!


----------



## sandoval_star

Totally natural Minno, I've been feeling the same. It's just the whole 'what if's?' that keep swimming around in my head. I've been trying to think that the outcome will be the same whether I worry throughout and am nervous, or not. So, best thing is to try to focus on what MIGHT be! What will be, will be! You can do this :hugs:

I agree Mandy, BnB should be advertised. What a lonely place IVF would be without knowing that others are feeling exactly how you are, and to have that constant support system around x


----------



## Minno

Thx Sand. You are right. We can't influence the outcome and worrying only makes things worse. I need to get a grip! How are I feeling today? Any side effects?
X


----------



## mandy1971

Minno advice I would give to prepare yourself with treatment would be to set alarms on your phone every day so as not to forget your meds/injections... I'm terribly forgetful and had to do this and would have forgotten to take meds on a few occassions otherwise...
The councillor at gcrm is lovely and its free up until 2 months after treatment... She's there to listen.and offer wise words and support.


----------



## Bluebell bun

Hey girlies! Have been putting my woes to the side this afternoon and indulged in a little retail therapy (guaranteed to cheer me up!). Will need to hide the bags before OH gets home from the footie!!
Macca, I know what you mean about the waiting room at GCRM too. Everyone always looks a bit uncomfortable. Although, I probably look exactly the same. I have to confess I like to people watch and it's quite fascinating seeing couples of all ages, sexes etc !! One of the times I was there there was a guy clearly going downstairs to leave a sample and his OH was asking the receptionist should she go with him!!! I was like,oohh err mrs!!!
Sand, what you say is so true. What wil be will be whether we stress about it or not. It's all so outwith our control.
Have you girls told your families you are having treatment? I am really close to my mum but haven't told her. She is such a worrier and I think it would just stress me out even more. Hopefully, she will only find out once we're pregnant!
Sand, glad the prostap was ok. I have to say I didn't really have any major side effects with the drugs. 
Minno, it's completely normal to stress through every stage of the process!!
Mandy, hope you're enjoying your trip to visit friends?:flower: ? Good advice abut setting your phone and I used the paper protocol thingy to tick off each day and wrote down what injection site I used so I could keep rotating things.


----------



## macca197831

Sand I didn't get any side effects with the prostap but felt really tired when stimming. 

Minno just take one day at a time although easier said than done!  

Mandy, at what point in your cycle did you visit the councillor? 

Bluebell nothing makes me feel better than a good splurge! Good on you!!! 

We went for a wee night away last night to cheer ourselves up! I am still feeling a but down today and have been tempted to test!!! I'm holding out until the blood test on Thursday though!


----------



## Minno

Thx Mandy, great advice, I will definately do that. 
Bluebell, retail therapy oh yessssss, a woman after my own heart. Always good for a mood booster! Glad also that u found the drugs ok and no major side effects. How are u doing on the decaf?


----------



## Minno

Good for u macca, a night away will have done u wonders. Thx also for ur advice. One day at a time - I must try to do that!


----------



## Bluebell bun

Minno, the decaf is fine. Trying to limit it to 1 cup per day! 
Macca, don't cave and test yet! It's too early and if it's negative will only bring more uncertainty. Stay strong x


----------



## sandoval_star

Bluebell, we've told both sets of parents about having IVF and I've also told my sister. In fact, my sister was the first person I told, she's so supportive and good at keeping me positive. My parents actually loaned us the money for it and we're paying them back in installments, which I'm so grateful for! Couldn't have did it so soon otherwise. 
Btw, loving you're positive approach bluebell, you seem to be doing well! Not long now girls, I really think you will both get good news x


----------



## macca197831

Thanks Sand, I hope so! 

Bluebell we have told my parents and a few friends. My boss also knows and has been great as she has been through IVF herself. There are actually 3 other girls in my team who have gone through it at some point! 

I still have no symptoms and have came to the conclusion that's just the way it's going to be until test date. I'm determined to stop looking for them and to try and stay positive until Thursday!!!


----------



## Bluebell bun

I have told 2 close girlfriends only. I think it's important to have someone to speak to about it all.
Macca, I feel exactly the same as normal too. I try and tell myself that most women don't know they are pregnant this soon. Just hope I make it to fri without AF starting.
Sand, that's lovely that your parents have loaned you the money. Fortunately, we have savings we could use. In fact, we partly deferred starting a family so we could comfortably afford it ! Now think we would have been better off doing it several yrs ago without the money!!


----------



## macca197831

Bluebell i don't think it helps when you look at some of the threads on here and see all these women posting about implantation spotting/cramps and running to the loo every 5 minutes! 

AF is due for me on Tuesday and I'm praying it doesn't show. There would be nothing worse than it turning up and still having to go for the blood tests!


----------



## Bluebell bun

Agreed! Not helpful at all! I think I am due by thurs so here's hoping it doesn't show. I hope I can sleep this week or I'll be feeling even more crappy by fri!!
Macca, I really and truly believe you must surely be in with a really good chance of it working xx


----------



## macca197831

Thanks Bluebell, I hope we are both celebrating this weekend! If it doesn't work out for me I think I will feel pretty scared that it might never work. I keep thinking everything has worked out how it should so far that it would be a blow to think not even a good ivf cycle could get me pregnant! 

I followed your lead and went shopping today but every time I tried something on I was thinking "is there any point in buying this if I could be pregnant" lol up one day down the next!!


----------



## Minno

Bluebell, I didn't realise you were also on cetrotide. How did you find it? I am only combining it with progynova for oestrogen and no stims of course.
As for confiding in others - my parents know and a couple of close friends at work who have also been through ivf. Its been wonderful having their support and of course the support of the lovely ladies on BnB. Makes things that bit easier.

Now ladies, I am hoping for bfps this week...I think you are being very strong not testing - well done!! I am sure this is going to be a wonderful week for both of you :)
xxx


----------



## macca197831

Thanks Minno! How are you doing, still feeling nervous? X


----------



## Bluebell bun

Minno, I found the certrotide fine. Hopefully you won't have any problems with it.
So Macca, did you treat yourself to anything? I bought a really nice, extremely fitted dress! That's how optimistic I am!!!! Going away with friends for a weekend break to Turnberry in Nov so thought it would be nice to wear for dinner :flower:


----------



## macca197831

Bluebell, I bought an oversized denim shirt as I was trying to be optimistic! Walked 200 yards and lost the optimism and bought a fitted black dress for a night out I have in November! 

I feel better today but still have no idea which way it's going to go on Thursday! I think in a way I don't allow myself to be too positive just in case!!! 

I've just booked a table for OH and I to go for dinner on Saturday! If its good news we will be celebrating and if its bad news I will be getting drunk!


----------



## Minno

macca197831 said:


> Thanks Minno! How are you doing, still feeling nervous? X

Yup, still nervous but also just want to get started now. I can't believe the time is finally here after all this waiting around. I'm in first thing and then off to work after so ill let you know what happens tomoro night.

Thx bluebell that's good to know re the cetrotide. I hope I find it ok too.

I am soooo excited for you and macca. I am living vicariously at the moment and that's a bit easier than going thru it I expect lol xx


----------



## macca197831

Good luck Minno!! :flower:


----------



## Bluebell bun

Good luck Minno xxx


----------



## Minno

righto girls. Had my cetrotide jab this morning which was fine - never felt it at all until she pulled the needle out and the site got a bit red and itchy and was a bit swollen throughout the day - but has now died down. Almost died when she got out the mixing needle - it was huge! Luckily the actual jab needle was much smaller. Had a very slight headache this aft but nothing more than I usually get at the end of af. Have to self inject Fri thru Sun and then, scan on Monday and if lining at 6mm they will start to plan egg thaw!!! OMG!!! I hadn't really think it could be that quick - I though lining had to be way in excess of 6mm but maybe by the time the ggs thaw and they fertilise them etc the lining will be thicker. I'm on 6mg progynova as from today. They never did a baseline scan - so guess will just have to see what its at next week.
So my questions are: did anyone else get the redness at the injection site AND Bluebell, how did you manage the syringe mixing etc for cetrotide???

Now, also something else ladies. I asked would it be likely to have af before test day if treatment hadn't worked and she said that it shouldn't occur as the pessaries should stop it? Any thoughts on that one?

How are we all doing today. Oh my goodness Macca and Bluebell only a few days til testing...how are you feeling?

Sand, Mandy - how are you doing - any more treatment news?
xxx


----------



## sandoval_star

Started the self-injections yesterday and so far so good. I was quite headache-y last night but kept drinking water which helped a bit. I've not actually managed to self-inject yet, dh has had to do it. I keep getting geared up to go for it then can't actually bring myself to stab it in! I'll keep trying though.

Minno, that's really quick for you! You must be so excited. Macca and Bluebell, I can't even imagine how you both are feeling.. I'm so excited for you both! I really admire your willpower too, I think I would have tested by now.


----------



## macca197831

Minno glad to hear you got on well this morning! Your lining will definitely have thickened up by Monday so don't worry! Mine went up 4mm in 4 days! My accupuncture lady had me eating lots of grapes and pumpkin seeds as they are supposed to help with the thickness! Who knows if its true but I did it anyway and by the time I got to retrieval mine was 14mm! 


Sand, once you get the first injection out the way it gets easier and just becomes part of your daily routine. Good going on the water, I found drinking a lot really helped make me feel better when stimmimg. 

It was my first day back to work today as I have taken holidays until now. I lasted 3 hours then had to come home because I was really teary. I definitely feel like AF is on its way, I have had cramps all day and my tummy is really bloated. I'm not hopeful at all anymore and struggling to stay positive. 

Bluebell how are you feeling? I take my hat off to you for carrying on with work as normal, I don't know how you've done it!!


----------



## Bluebell bun

Mmm, not sure how I'm doing. Cramps and bloating are surely encouraging signs ? 
I feel really irritated inside today with the pessaries and went to loo tonight and big chunks came out which were slightly discoloured with old blood( sorry completely TMI I know). I've given up, I know this hasn't worked:nope:


----------



## Minno

Thanks macca, on my dummy run with Dundee my lining was only 8.6 so 14 mm is brilliant! I eat a lot of grapes anyway but will buy some pumpkin seeds now too. Someone told me today that pineapple juice I supposed to help with implantation? 

Sand I know, it's so quick. If I had to coordinate cycles with a donor it would be much longer but at this rate it will all be over in a couple of weeks! How are things goin with u? I think I'm gonna get dh to inject me - I don't think I'll be able to jab it in and he's dying to do it lol

Macca, could it be just the pessaries making you feel crampy? The nurse today old me that sometimes happens and sometimes also brown discharge?
I am keeping everything crossed that this works for you hun. But even if not, you have a frostie and that will give u another chance if it comes to it (but I don't think it will).
Stay strong !!

Xx


----------



## Minno

Bluebell hun the old blood could be anything, from implantation or the embryo burrowing down. Easy for me to say but don't give up hope. It can still be bfp on Friday xxx


----------



## sandoval_star

Stay positive girls xx


----------



## Bluebell bun

So, having been up the whole night crying I have just googled crinone gel discharge and it seems as though it is v common to have big chunks of grey/black stuff coming out whilst using it!! Still don't believe for a minute this has worked but feel a tad better. I feel totally on fire inside with it though:growlmad:


----------



## Minno

I was going to say I thought I had read something about that somewhere! There's still hope. Hurrah!
What's the irritation bluebell? Is it sore or uncomfy? Would it be worth ringing the clinic to check?


----------



## Bluebell bun

I was thinking of giving them a phone this morning just to ask. You should see the state of me his morning. Talk about rough, I look as if I've been hitting the drink or something.
You doing ok Minno? Sounds as if things will be moving really swiftly for you! V exciting!!!
Sand, glad your injections are going ok so far. I'm sure if you keep trying you will manage to do it yourself:flower: It seems a bit odd at first though.
Macca, how are you today! I think it has helped being at work, distracts me. Nobody knows so no chance of being upset by well meaning enquiries:flower:
Mandy, how are you feeling?
Wallie, hope you are well and have settled into your new home xx


----------



## Minno

Morning bluebell. Hope you're not off to work in that state?!
I am doing ok thanks and just trying to psych myself up for next week. I still think it will be a couple of weeks before transfer - of we make it to that stage - but things are defo moving. I'm like u with the work thing, it's a distraction. I'd go crazy left alone with my thoughts if I was at home. Having said that I'm planning a few dad off around transfer time.
Have a good day and let us know how u get on with the clinic. Are u using cyclogest? X


----------



## mandy1971

Morning girls, I'm a total plonker, did first injection on Sunday after arriving home from my trip, I accidentally gave myself half the dose of Gonal f I realised my error last night,phoned marco who was on call and I've just to let the nurses know when I have my first scan on Thursday.... Here was me saying I wouldn't get stressed out this time too.....he didn't appear to be too concerned by it though.
Blue and macca, well done not testing, as minno says, bloating is normal early pregnancy sign, and the blood can be implantation bleeding and irritation from using the pessaries.


----------



## macca197831

Minno, they say pineapple core is good for implantation. I read that eating a slice of pineapple including the core for 5 days after implantation is supposed to help. Also Brazil nuts are supposed to help because they are full of selenium. 

Bluebell don't panic I have had the chunks with the pessaries too albeit they were just white. I think the blood is really positive it could be implantation spotting. I read on one of the success posts this was a symptom for one of the girls. 

I am working from home today. If I enjoyed my job then I think going back to work would have helped me. I have hated it for about a year and the office environment is awful. I have only stayed cos we we knew we were going to go through the IVF. It puts pressure on this to work because if it doesn't and I need to stick it out until we get pregnant I will be miserable. If I was pregnant I wouldn't care but if I'm not I will be back in the dilemma of deciding whether to move on. 

I still have the dull ache you get when your period is due, I'm just not feeling hopeful at all. I am dreading Thursday and terrified about taking the call! 

Mandy, I'm sure you will be fine with only taking half the dose you have enough time to make up for it and get your ovaries responding!


----------



## Bluebell bun

Thanks girls. Phoned clinic and they said not to worry about it and it is just residue from the gel and can often be discoloured. 
Mandy, that's good that he didn't seem concerned about your half dose. Probably one dose won't make much difference. 
Macca, lots of ladies seem to feel as if AF is about to come before getting their BFP so stay positive. Not long to go now. Hopefully, you'll be pregnant and then off on mat leave so you won't have to worry about the work situation.


----------



## macca197831

I hope so Bluebell, im just desperate for my OH and I to move forward with our lives. It is exhausting being consumed by TTC.

What time do you have your appointment on Friday? I am in at 9.45am on Thursday then coming home to wait on the phone call!


----------



## sunflower74

Was just catching up on posts I had missed and will keep everything crossed for you Bluebell and Macca. We're going in on Thursday afternoon to get the results back from our fertility assessment and to see what course of action they recommend. Feels like we're only at the start of our journey! 
Good luck girls, hoping for good news for you both soon.


----------



## Minno

Bluebell well done on calling the clinic - hope it put ur mind at ease a little and it's also good for the rest of us to hear this too as on sure we'll all be having the same worries soon enough!

Macca, did u say af was due today and no appearance this far? Has to be a good sign. I hear ya about feeling stuck. It's much easier to put up with work etc when u know you're going to be leaving at least for a few months. I really hope this is it for you and bluebell.

Mand, I think there must be some room for manoeuvre in all these treatments as its so easy to forget or cock it up. I've just been reading the instructions on how to inject and it says if you draw blood up into the syringe when u pull the plunger back u have to discard and start again. But I only have three, one for fri - sun, so if I cock it up I'm stuffed ! No pressure then.

Two more days ladies! Repeat after me.... Bfp bfp bfp bfp ...


----------



## macca197831

Sunflower good luck with you fertility assessment! 

Minno, I think in a normal cycle my period is due today but because I had ER on the 10th it's actually due tomorrow. I'm not really sure how it works. I think the pessaries actually keep it from coming though so its not a guaranteed sign I would be pregnant but a least I might not get it before my test on Thursday! 

You will be fine with your injections, the only problem I had was with the first one I was that nervous I practically stabbed myself with it full force! I was bruised for days!


----------



## Minno

Macca I think you're right. The nurse told me the pessaries should stop af and I was relieved as I couldn't bear to see the witch before OTD. She also said the pessaries cause cramping and af type symptoms so u just never know! It ain't over til they tell u. That's could be bfp day and then it's on to a whole new set of worries - never ends does it! I really am hopeful for you though xxx


----------



## macca197831

Thanks Minno, your positivity is a breathe of fresh air! I should take a leaf out of your book! X


----------



## Wallie

Hi ladies! I'm still keeping up to date with this thread. Someone asked if pressaries hold off AF. I've done 4 IVF's and the first three I was on pressaries and no, they did not hold off AF. I never got to testing day. Last cycle with GCRM I was on clexane and predisonole (spl?) and it did hold off AF but only to testing day, 15DPO.

Keep positive ladies, you're only hurting yourself in the end! It should have hopefully worked and you're just stressing yourself out! :hugs:

Oh and yes, I've settled into my new housie now. We have great views from nearly every window in the house which we certainly never had before in old one.


----------



## Minno

Hi wallie nice to hear from you. That's interesting to know about the pessaries - the nurse told me the opposite! Just goes to show the variation depending on who u talk to. Do u mind me asking what af was like after treatment? I am worried if it doesn't work for us that I will have a nightmare period as mine are usually pretty awful anyway!


----------



## Wallie

Minno, I'm sorry I meant to say it is different for others. I have read on other posts that pressaries do hold off AF, just mine never have and to be honest I couldn't believe it each time I never got to testing point.

I suppose in the end, it'll come if it's coming! 

AF has never been that bad for me after a cycle, not that I recall anyway. Last time I came on, on testing day, but I had dark brown horrible spotting for about 5 days if I remember correctly before AF came on properly with full red blood. I may have had something to do with the embryos trying to stick, I just don't know :shrug:


----------



## Minno

Yep I agree wallie, it'll come if its coming an whether its test day or not it's none the less devastating. I have never even had a sniff of a bfp or got close to testing so this may be my one true chance to do it. I know that sounds a bit silly as its the result that's important but even getting to testing would be a landmark for me!
Are you going to be going for FET soon? By law of averages it must work this time hun!

Bluebell, macca, how are you both holding up? Sending lots of sparkly dust your way for big bfps tomorro and Friday :) xxx


----------



## Bluebell bun

Macca, wishing you all the best tomorrow. I'm sure it 's going to be good news:flower:


----------



## macca197831

Hi Minno, I'm feeling a bit better today but nervous about tomorrow. I was a bit sore through the night as I was a bit bloated and crampy. The bloating has gone down today but I still feel like AF is trying to make an appearance. 

I am dreading that call tomorrow but whatever the result at least it's he end of this horrible wait! 

How are you doing? 

Wallie, AF is due today for me so I'm hoping it stays away and I can do mt test tomorrow!!


----------



## sandoval_star

Macca, best best best of luck for tomorrow! I have everything crossed for you.
Bluebell, hope you're holding up ok for Friday, not long! xx


----------



## macca197831

Bluebell hope you are holding up ok! Xx


----------



## Wallie

Ooohhh! best of luck Macca. I've got my fingers cross for you! :happydance:

I know what you mean Minno about getting to testing date, I felt the exact same even though it was a bfn. Good luck!

As regards to trying out my FET, I'm going to keep it under wraps but it will be soon I think.


----------



## Minno

Wishing you all the luck in the world for tomoro Macca. I have a very good feeling for you. You made it to test day, hurrah! You go girl! X

Wallie, I think u are so brave and have kept going thru some difficult times I'm sure. Fortune favours the brave hun. You have that frostie for a reason and when you're ready that bfp is just waiting for you x

Bluebell, hope you are holding up ok. One more day sweetie and then your dreams can come true too.

God I am so excited for you both I could burst! Xxx


----------



## mandy1971

Good luck tomorrow macca, and if I don't check in tomorrow bluebell good luck in advance for Friday.
Minno I love that saying fortune favours the brave...... So so true, we are all troupers here!


----------



## Minno

Too right we are mrs! :) x


----------



## Bluebell bun

Well I hope Macca has some good news because that's me out. AF is starting, so as Wallie says the progesterone clearly does not hold it back. Going home to have a large glass of wine as had a s**t day at work also!!


----------



## macca197831

Bluebell I am gutted for you, I am so sorry!!! 

I feel awful posting this given your news but I got the call at 4pm to say I'm pregnant. We feel relieved, blessed but anxious about the weeks ahead! 

I am truly sorry Bluebell and will be thinking about you tonight!!! Xxx


----------



## sandoval_star

Congrats Macca, absolutely amazing news! You must be so so happy.

Bluebell, I'm so sorry hun. It's just not fair. I hope you are ok and take time to get your head around it. Sending lots and lots of :hug: xxx


----------



## Minno

God girls I don't know what to say.
First of all, bluebell, I am absolutely gutted for you and just want to give you a big hug. Please look after yourself for the next few days and allow yourself time to adjust. I am thinking of you.

Macca, so happy for you. That must have been a long wait until 4pm! Congratulations. Here's to a very happy healthy nine months!!

Emotional times. Ttc is so bloody hard!
X


----------



## mandy1971

Congratulations macca., you must be so relieved.
Bluebell, I truly hope that your period has not arrived, have you tested yourself? As you may actually be pregnant bleeding in pregnancy can and does happen.... I am praying that it is good news for you........ 
Afm I have my first scan tomorrow, are you having a scan soon Sand?


----------



## Bluebell bun

Congratulations xxx


----------



## sandoval_star

Yeah Mandy, I have my first scan this morning. Hoping all looks ok. Good luck for yours x


----------



## Minno

Hi Sand, how did your scan go? Is it a baseline one?
I have mine on Monday to check lining after a week on Progynova and Cetrotide. If its 6mms they will start organising egg thaw...eeek!
I'm having it a little early - should be Wed - so may have to continue on the meds and they will check again later next week. We'll see.


----------



## sandoval_star

All went well, apparently my lining looks good and I have around 7 follicles that should be good to go by next week. Is 7 low, or is that considered normal? I have another scan on Monday with EC predicted for Wednesday. How did you get on Mandy? Good luck Minno, that's so exciting! 

Hope you're ok Bluebell :hugs:


----------



## macca197831

Minno, not long until Things really get going for you then - exciting times! 

sand, 7 sounds good you will find you will probably have more by Monday! 

One thing I would recommend is taking 6c of arnica 4 times per day starting the day before EC it helps with the healing process and gets you ready for transfer!

Bluebell, hope you are ok! Xxx


----------



## Wallie

Oh wow, a huge mixture of emotions going on in here.

Bluebell I'm so sorry that AF is appearing, I hate to say it but I hope it's just a blip and it doesn't come on fully. The clinic will probably still get you to do a blood test, they did with me and it was a faint positive. Unfortunately and upsetting for me I had to test again just to prove my numbers were falling. I hated that. :hugs: Life is so, so cruel I just can't get my head around things.

Brave you too for staying on at work, it certainly wouldn't have been me. Anyway, take care.

And Macca, well done and congratulations! The hard bit is now over, getting that :bfp: Sending you all the :dust: to keep them sticky!


----------



## sandoval_star

Thanks for the advice macca, where would I get arnica? x


----------



## macca197831

You get it in Holland & Barrett, I've used it every time I've had surgery and it speeds up the healing process. My accupuncture lady recommended it for during the IVF. X


----------



## mandy1971

Hi girls I had 2 follicles on each ovary., so Hoping.for more on Tuesday when I have my next scan,my lining was 8 mm... Good numbers sand...
Hope you are ok bluebell, its really shit if its not worked for you this time.. thinking of you... Be good to yourself xxxxxx


----------



## sandoval_star

Thanks for the tip Macca, I'll get myself down to Holland and Barrett on Monday! 
Mandy that all sounds good, not long for us now! Think my egg collection is going to be on Wednesday.


----------



## macca197831

Mandy, Sand good luck for your scans next week looking forward to hearing how you get on! 

Xxx


----------



## Minno

Last injection for me tonight girls. Still getting a bit of localised reaction but it does down after couple of hours. Just wondering it it working though as still getting a bit of ewcm as I would do around ov time? Scan tomoro and then we'll see if egg thaw is on or I have to carry on with meds a bit longer.

Bluebell how are you? I hope I are taking it easy.
Macca how are u feeling any pg symptoms yet?

Mandy, sand , good luck for this week girls xxx


----------



## mandy1971

I am also having ewcm....they don't tell you to use protection at the clinic do they before egg retrieval...? I am getting shooting pains in my bbs and I feel like crampy in the pelvic region like period type pain,don't remember it so much last time...


----------



## sandoval_star

I'm the same, ewcm and some af type pains now and again. Also have tender nipples too?! Good luck for your scan tomorrow Minno x


----------



## Minno

Phew that's a relief then. Must be the drugs. I was worried it wasn't working cos my stupid body does its own thing! Are you both using prostap to dr? I am on cetrotide but imagine the effects are the same.
Exciting week ahead for all of us :) x


----------



## sandoval_star

Using prostap, yeah. Definitely an exciting week but I'm starting to get so nervous about the outcome!! x


----------



## Minno

Me too. Can't seem to see it working no matter how hard I try. I think it's also the loss of hope if it doesn't work as at the moment at least we have a little bit of hope!


----------



## macca197831

Hey girls, I had all of those symptoms leading up to EC, it's definitely the drugs so dont worry. 

I'm ok don't have any symptoms yet apart from being tired. I'm really nervous and keep looking for signs that everything is going ok. My scan will be on 21st Nov by which time I shoukd be 8 weeks. 

I see a lot of girls on the forums getting theirs at 6-7 weeks and I'm tempted to ask then to do it earlier. I think once I hear the heartbeat I will relax a little! X


----------



## mandy1971

I was heartbroken last time as they put 2 chromosomally normal eggs back ( we paid extra £2300 for pre genetic screening, in view of my history,) and still it didn't work... Despite falling pregnant naturally 4 times myself( and miscarrying them all at 5 weeks...) I was full of hope it would work.. I think a lot of the time it's just luck...


----------



## Minno

Ladies, just bak from clinic. Scan went well and they said lining was 'perfect' so now it's on to egg thaw and for dh to do his thing! Waiting on a call this aft to advise re timeframes etc. anyone got any ideas? Dh is worried as he needs time to 'clear out' ahem, and then abstain for three days! X


----------



## macca197831

Mandy thats awful for you, I cant imagine what you must have gone through! I hope next time is your BFP!! 

Minno thats good news, have no idea on timescales but I wouldnt worry too much about your husbands sample - tell him to "clear out" tonight and you should be fine! 

xx


----------



## Minno

Update: thaw and icsi end of the week!!! Transfer - guess we will have to see if any fertilise and are good enough to put back!! Xx


----------



## sandoval_star

That's great news Minno! Exciting times. My ET is on Wed morning, I'm getting so nervous about all this x


----------



## Minno

Hi sand. Did u have your ER already then? I must have missed that, sorry. How many eggs did they get? Wishing you all the luck in the world for Wednesday!

Now macca, I start the pessaries on wed so what can I expect on these little lovelies?!


----------



## sandoval_star

Woops, I wrote ET instead of ER (I blame "t" and 'r" being right beside each other on the keyboard lol) Just ER for me on Wednesday - wish it was ET already! x


----------



## macca197831

Sand good luck for Wednesday, I hope you get lots of good quality eggs!!! Let us know how you get on when you are feeling better!!! 

Minno, thats exciting stuff, I would imagine your transfer will be early next week too! The pessaries were ok, I had some stomach cramps to begin with but they eased off a bit after a few days. I felt incredibly emotional on them though but then I dont know if that was because I was pregnant and didnt know. I took them at night before going to bed, it was a good way of doing it! 

Good luck girls, very excited for you both! x


----------



## sandoval_star

Thanks Macca, will let you know how I get on. Based on my follicles I'm not expecting more than around 5 eggs, but just hoping they are good quality! x


----------



## Minno

Sand, we are the 5 egg club, yay!! Good luck for tomoro. Will be thinking of you.

Macca, did you only have to take the pessaries once a day? They have me on 400mg pessaries twice a day - morning and evening - 12 hours apart. Thanks for info re symptoms - not looking forward to them to be honest!


----------



## macca197831

Good luck today Sand!! 

Minno I only had to do one a day not sure why. Are you taking any time off work?


----------



## sandoval_star

That's me done girls! It was really surreal to come round in the recovery room and be like.. wtf just happened! I'm feeling quite crampy and have done since I woke up but nothing some paracetemol and lots of water won't fix! They retrieved 7 eggs and will let us know later how many were mature and were injected. Ahhh, nervous!


----------



## macca197831

Thats great news Sand, really pleased for you! 7 is a good number!!! 

Keeping everything crossed for you that they all fertilise!!!  xx


----------



## sandoval_star

The embryologist just called to say that all 7 eggs were mature and survived the injection process. So now we've just to wait for the fertilisation report tomorrow!


----------



## macca197831

Yay, Sand that is absolutely fantastic!! How are you feeling? They are usually pretty good at calling you quite early to let you know how things have gone! 

Are you taking some time off work this week?


----------



## sandoval_star

I'm off all week, I had A/L to use up before the end of the year so thought now was as good a time as any! The clinic are really good at calling with any news, and always so nice too. I've been feeling fine, just a bit sore and crampy. How you feeling? Any symptoms yet? x


----------



## macca197831

That's good Sand, the EC isn't too bad is it! 

I am fine still don't feel any different and keep looking for signs I'm actually pregnant! X


----------



## Minno

Brilliant news sand. 7 is a fantastic number - I hope you get good news tomoro and they all fertilise! Did they give you any indication of when transfer might be?
Our turn tomoro. Dh going in early to give sample and then we'll see what happens. Bit nervous! Glad we are in this together :)

Macca, wonder why I was told two pessaries daily. Sand what are u on? Waxy knickers today which was lovely!! Yes taking time off from ET day for about 2-3 days then just going to get back to a slightly more sedate pace of normal! Any tips for immediately after ET? Did you lay down for a bit?
Xx


----------



## sandoval_star

They said transfer would be either Saturday or Monday, just depending how many fertilise and how they progress. I'm not on anything yet, the embryologist said because of the medication I've been on it won't be pessaries? I've got another ovidrel pen in the fridge that they said I will be given instruction on when to use and any other medication they will let me know? Hope they've not forgot to give me something eek! 

So after your dh gives the sample they'll fertilise all five right away? So excited for you Minno! We're right at the same point as one another, definitely helps to have someone going through it at the same time :hugs:


----------



## Minno

It really does Sand. It's great to be able to share the journey isn't it. I was trying to work out when we might have to go in for transfer and I reckon likely Monday but I'm worries embies may not survive the weekend, that's if we have any!
Good luck for your call tomoro.
I think re the meds that we all seem to be on different regimes. I am on 6mg progynova and two pessaries a day now. Had a cracking headache all day too but think I woke up with it and before I started the pessaries.
Xx


----------



## sandoval_star

Good luck to your dh tomorrow, hope he manages his sample ok! My dh actually said to me today that he couldn't believe his luck when 'magazines' were left for him in the sample room as he's never been offered any before. Yeah, he told me this just as I came round from the ER - men have it so much easier!!


----------



## Minno

Ha ha. My dh was disappointed there was no 'legitimate porn' for him!! The drama over having to give a sample 'cold' so to speak was unbelievable - men! And they think we're the weaker sex - ha!
Good luck today sand, can't wait to hear the awesome fertilisation report :). Xxx


----------



## sandoval_star

The clinic just phoned with the fertilisation report, she said all 7 fertilised but 2 were abnormal so they can't use them. So we have 5 to move forward with. The embryologist said she'll phone tomorrow with a progress report but she's keen to culture them to a 5 day transfer. I'm happy as that would ideally be what I wanted however I'm so nervous that they won't make it over the weekend! Macca, I think you had similar worries - it's so scary! 

Minno, how did dh get on today? x


----------



## macca197831

Minno good luck today, look forward to hearing how you get on!!! On the ET I spent the day on the couch relaxing and then took it fairly easy for the next couple of days at home. 

Sand, thats fantastic news, 5 is an excellent number to have at this stage! Im sure you will make a 5 days transfer with those numbers!


----------



## mandy1971

Hey girls sorry I've been missing in action, working long hours o I can have the next week off.....
Sand great news on the little eggs, it's so so stressful! Weekend will be hard, you need to be distracted somehow. All sounds good minno,!
I have my egg collection tomorrow and egg transfer on Monday, I'll get a call on Sunday from embryologist as to the results of PGS.... So a stressful time to be had by all....


----------



## macca197831

Mandy good luck for tomorrow, I hope it goes well!! Let us know how you get on!!! 

Hoping for BFPS for you all girls!!! x


----------



## sandoval_star

Best of luck Mandy, hope you get some great quality eggs. It really is a tense time for us all! x


----------



## Minno

Ladies I have had an incredibly stressful day. The first lot of eggs did not survive the thaw. None out of five! They said they had never had that before. We were able to choose another batch as thankfully this time 4/5 survived and were injected. They were very happy with them and the sperm sample, so dh is pleased! Will get a call tomoro about fertilisation so please keep your fingers crossed for us. Theya re talking about a Saturday transfer but I wonder if this will change if things go ok? God i am stressed out!

Sand, great news. Five is fantastic. Hope you get some blasts from that number! 
Mandy, good luck tomoro. Will be thinking of you.
Macca, thx for the advice re ET. I hope we make it to that stage!

Restless night ahead me thinks xxx


----------



## sandoval_star

Oh Minno, you must be all over the place. That first batch not surviving must have been horrible for you. On the positive side, you now have 4 injected eggs which they told you looked good. I have no doubt you will have good news tomorrow, I'll say a prayer for your wee eggies tonight. I know what you mean about the stress of waiting. Sometimes the best thing to do is have an early night to stop yourself thinking about it too much. At least the clinic are good at phoning early with news. Let us know what happens; positive vibes :hugs:


----------



## Minno

Thanks so much sand. It was horrible hearing that none had survived. But I'm very grateful we got a second chance and now have 4 injected. I just pray we have something tomoro otherwise we'll be devastated.

Are you please with your five? It sounds so promising that they are willing to let them develop. That's so exciting and nerve wracking all at the same time! Stressed out weekend ahead?! Your chances are so good at having some blasts to transfer, and look at macca's success! I am so happy for you :)

I need a lie down ! Xx


----------



## sandoval_star

I'm definitely pleased with having 5 but I'm aware that things can change so quickly so I'm trying to put it out my head (eh, not working!) I think it's both good and bad they want to let them develop - I will be a nervous wreck all weekend, but I know if they can make it to then it's a good thing. I need a lie down too!!! 

We can do this, couple of weeks and we'll know either way xx


----------



## Minno

I'm praying I get to transfer stage. I wondered why they mentioned Saturday to me for transfer? Maybe that will change?


----------



## sandoval_star

It could definitely change, one thing I've learned about IVF is that nothing is certain! x


----------



## macca197831

Minno what a day you've had! I'm so glad ou have been given another batch, 4 is still a good number! 

So much can change from day to day at this stage, remember I was told out of 11 eggs I only had 2 that looked good but ended up with 3 blasts on day 5. Try and take one day at a time right now as there is no way of knowing what can happen it really is a roller coaster! 

I am keeping everything crossed that you both get some good news this morning!!! Xxx


----------



## Minno

Morning girls. Well, after a VERY stressful day and night yesterday I am so pleased to tell you that all four eggies fertilised and are going strong this morning.Yay!!! So I am going in tomoro for transfer - eeeekkk! And it looks like I will have some to freeze also - what a relief! Will have to make the decision tomorro about whether to transfer 1 or 2 - we will take their advice on that. For the remaining embies they are going to try to culture them to day 5 and freeze. They said I was always going to have a 2day transfer as we only had a small number of eggs to begin with and its a risk of course waiting to see if they develop over a few days.

I am delighted and now nervous for the next stage! Macca - what is transfer like? What can I expect?

Good luck Sand - I hope you have great news today also!


----------



## sandoval_star

That's amazing news Minno!! Woohoo, you'll have some embies back cozy in your belly tomorrow! So exciting!! 

The clinic just phoned to say that all 5 of mine are going strong and they are planning for a 5 day transfer on Monday. They said I have two 5 cell, two 4 cell and a 3 cell. They're going to phone tomorrow morning to confirm transfer will be on Monday or tell me to come in tomorrow if anything goes wrong during the night! I'm in such a dilemma now - I always said if I made it to a 5 day transfer I would only transfer 1, I was totally expecting a 3 day transfer. Now I don't know what to do...?!?!


----------



## Minno

Brilliant news Sand! So pleased that your five are going strong and looking good for day 5 transfer - amazing!!! Now what are the issues around transferring one or two depending on what stage they're at? Are they more likely to take at day 5? I'm also wondering - I had always said only one but what if they recommend two tomoro? Does two give you a better chance of one taking? I'm confused....


----------



## sandoval_star

I think there's a better chance of one taking at day 5 only because at that stage they have a better idea of which embie is strongest and more likely to take (no guarantees it will though). I would be happy with twins, the nagging doubt I have is what if both implant then one splits again to make identical twins and I have triplets!! They say identical twins are not hereditary but there are like 5 sets of identicals in my family, is this just a coincidence? I'm probably worrying for nothing, it might not even work! 

As for a 2 day transfer, I'm not sure what you should do? I have read that it's thought sometimes one can encourage the other to implant? It's totally a personal choice I think. How would you feel about twins? x


----------



## Minno

Oh wow - I did not know that. Imagine if it was triplets!!!My friend at work has triplets and is exhausted all the time - and poor - but very happy :) Can you ask the clinic's advice on the day and see what they advise? I suspect they may just advise one back if it goes to day 5 but you never know - Macca had two back at day 5 didn't she?

I don't know how I feel about twins. Of course we'd be thrilled but we already have a son and so our ideal was just for another one babba to complete our family. I haven't given it much thought really. I will be doing what they suggest tomoro. WE also have twins in our family. Oh Lordy!! This'll be an interesting few days then..

How are you feeling about transfer?


----------



## sandoval_star

I think seeing as I'm under 35 and it will be a day 5 transfer they will definitely recommend only one. I've got some thinking to do! 
I feel fine about the transfer, just dreading the wait until beta I think. How you feeling? This time tomorrow you will be pupo! x


----------



## macca197831

Wow so much going on today! Minoo great news on your fertilisation report, so chuffed for you. I would think that when you go tomorrow if they have to eggs at a similar stage they may suggest transfering two as they have no way of knowing which one would be the stronger on day 3. The ET is fine although I was quite nervous about it only because I thought this is actually happening and I could be pregnant after this part!! 

You need to keep your bladder full, I just went to the toilet in the morning then started drinking a bottle of water when I got to the clinic. 

Sand, great result for you!! I had two transferred on day 5 because one was a blastocyst and one was just forming into a blastocyst so there was no point in freezing it. They cultured the 3rd one onto day 6 and I ended up with one blastocyst to freeze.

I will find out at my first scan if we are havng twins!


----------



## Minno

Another update girls. Clinic just called - embies looking lovely so they may want to continue culturing until next week. Wont know until tomorrow morning!! could be in tomoro or could be Tuesday. Arrgghh.....but this is a good thing right???


----------



## mandy1971

Afternoon girls, all sounding good for you minno and sand.
I only got 2 eggs this morning.... Still going ahead with the PGS testing...
Trying to remain hopeful, and as oh says we are still in the game.


----------



## macca197831

Minno great news, thats what happened to me! I was all geared up for a 3 day transfer then they called in the morning and changed it to Monday! 

Mandy, you are definately still in the game! I hope you the PGS testing goes well, when can you expect the results? x


----------



## sandoval_star

You are most definitely still in the game Mandy! I have a good feeling for you. 

It's definitely a good thing they want to culture on Minno; they'll be able to see which is strongest the longer they leave it x


----------



## Minno

What a rollercoaster today has been!! I wa all geared up for going in tomoro but I'm so pleased that the embies look good at the moment and we may get a bit further on - I'll go by what they say tomoro. Sand, we are well and truly treatment buddies!! Will you get another call tomoro to tell you the update?

Macca, thx so much for your good wishes. Its so reassruing to be able to speak to someone who's done it all already :) 

Mandy - - you only need one as they say - definately in the game and I hope good to go once testing completed.

Can I ask ladies, did you feel any pms symptoms while on the meds - I do feel a bit pms today - maybe its the cyclogest?
xxx


----------



## macca197831

Minno all I had was PMS symptoms whilst I was on the meds, it drives you crazy but you convince yourself things havent worked.


----------



## sandoval_star

Minno said:


> Sand, we are well and truly treatment buddies!! Will you get another call tomoro to tell you the update?

Yeah, they're going to call me first thing tomorrow to either transfer tomorrow or confirm transfer on Monday, which is what they anticipate. What a scary and nerve wracking thing this whole journey is! Looks like we will be about a day apart Minno! Hopefully bump buddies in the making - fingers crossed! x


----------



## Minno

Yay to being bump buddies! Another sleepless night then!

Macca, did u get ones before et? I could swear I feel af coming but aren't the drugs supposed to stop it especially this early on? In only cd15.


----------



## Minno

Sorry stupid phone again. Macca meant to say did u get pms before et?


----------



## macca197831

Hey minno I started taking the pessaries a few days before my ET and I had cramps and sore boobs similar to pms. I felt Like that the whole time I was using them!


----------



## Minno

They are horrible little blighters aren't they. I defo feel pms but as erratic as my cycle can be I've never had af on day 15 before! I'm hoping its just the meds.
Getting nervous about what tomoro will bring. I hope we can go til Tuesday!! X


----------



## mandy1971

Morning Girls I got a all earlier, neither of my 2 eggs fertilised overnight... So no transfer for me...... Back to the drawing board..


----------



## sandoval_star

Oh Mandy I'm so sorry. I can't believe you have to go through this, it's not fair. We're here for any time you need some support :hugs:


----------



## Minno

Mandy so so sorry to hear that. I hope you're ok. Hang in there xx


----------



## macca197831

Mandy, I'm so sorry I absolutely gutted for you. It's so unfair! Where do you go from here? Xx


----------



## Bluebell bun

Mandy, so so sorry to hear this.:nope:. I feel heartbroken for you.
Girls, sorry I've been MIA but not felt as if I had anything remotely positive to add so been staying away. OH has banned me from coming on here as he says it just makes me more upset!!!


----------



## sandoval_star

Totally understandable Bluebell; take your time. I've been thinking about you loads xx


----------



## macca197831

Bluebell totally understand, take care of yourself you are in my thoughts!!! Xx


----------



## Minno

Lovely to hear from you bluebell. Been thinking of you xx


----------



## Minno

Sand, any update for today?
We are going on to day 5 transfer hopefully. Three of our four are at four cell stage and the other is a bit behind so may not be as good. I am so nervous that by Tuesday we won't have any left!!


----------



## Wallie

Mandy I'm so sorry it's not good news. I'm so disappointed for you. :hugs:


----------



## sandoval_star

Minno said:


> Sand, any update for today?
> We are going on to day 5 transfer hopefully. Three of our four are at four cell stage and the other is a bit behind so may not be as good. I am so nervous that by Tuesday we won't have any left!!

We're doing a day 5 transfer, confirmed this morning. We have two 9 cell, two 8 cell and a 7 cell embryos at the moment. So I'm booked in for 11am on Monday! She said on the phone, hopefully we'll still have a couple going strong by Monday and we'll transfer one back to you. I didn't want to get into it over the phone but I think we definitely want 2 back if they are available! Macca, do they have a chat with you before the transfer to decide what will happen? x


----------



## macca197831

Sand/Minno great news on the transfer date. With a 5 day transfer you know you are putting the best of your embryos back! 

Sand, the embryologist will have a chat before the transfer and let you know how many have made it to blast and what grade they are. It was the embryologist who suggested I had two transferred as one if them hadn't quite made it to blast and they didn't see the point in freezing it. Go with their guidance but if you really want two transferred then push for that. X


----------



## Minno

Good luck today Sand- fingers crosses for a smooth transfer. Let us know how it goes. Me tomoro!!


----------



## sandoval_star

Hi girls, we had one perfect blastocyst to transfer. We also had 2 others that were not quite blasts but almost there, and the other 2 were a bit further behind. So, we transferred the blast and one that was almost at blast stage. They're going to culture the other 3 on to tomorrow and see if they reach blast and if they do they'll freeze them. Ironically, it was the one that has been a bit slower the whole way that sped up and made it to blast and looked great! I'm so nervous now but feeling good that we have did all we can! The transfer was ok, they had to wiggle about a bit as my cervix wasn't playing at first lol. It was over pretty quickly though, and as always the staff were amazing. 

Best of luck Minno, you'll do great xx


----------



## macca197831

Sand thats great news!! Sounds like we had a similar transfer!!! I was the same as you, the one that initially started off slow ended up being the front runner on day 5! I have everything crossed for you now! How do you plan to spend the next 10 days, are you back at work this week?

Minno, god luck for tomorrow!


----------



## sandoval_star

I'm back at work tomorrow; I thought it would be best to keep going as normal!


----------



## macca197831

Probably the best thing Sand, I took some time off and it was hard going ebing at home all day on my own!!


----------



## Minno

Wonderful news sand, so glad everything went well today. Congrats on being Pupo!! Bet it's a lovely feeling. How long did it all take from going in to leaving? How did u handle the full bladder?!!

Pretty nervous about tomoro. We have three 8 cells as of yesterday so hoping they have developed on today and we'll see where things are at tomoro. Exciting and nerve wracking. Good for you going back to work. I just cancelled my diary for the rest of the week but will be up and about trying to keep myself distracted!!


----------



## sandoval_star

Minno, it only took 45 minutes from us arriving to us leaving again! You will probably be quicker as my transfer took around 10 minutes longer due to my cervix being difficult! It really is nothing to worry about - if you've ever had a smear done by an inexperienced nurse, that would have been way worse than this lol! I'm sure you'll have some lovely blasts by tomorrow. 

I'm glad I'm going back to work to keep my mind off it. I definitely couldn't have went back after ER; I was so bloated and my stomach became very painful the day after. I feel absolutely fine after today's procedure. It definitely is weird being pupo! I'm just too scared to get my hopes up so I'm presuming the worst x


----------



## Minno

I absolutely know where you're coming from. It's so difficult to feel positive isn't it . You just fear the worst. When is your test date?
I think it's great you're going back to work to keep busy - I probably should have done same but it's a good excuse for a few days off as I rarely have any time off he he 
Did you rest when u came home?


----------



## sandoval_star

Good luck Minno - transfer day is finally here! :happydance: xx


----------



## Foxybabyhg3

Hi ladies

I'm with the GCRM for IVF, I start Norihsterone (Sp?) on Friday. Can't believe it's happening. It's been a really long road but its weird to think it all starts on Friday. Good luck everyone


----------



## sandoval_star

Hi foxy, that's great you're getting started! Once you start the tablets it all goes so fast! Best of luck x


----------



## Minno

Back safe and sound ladies! All went very smoothly and now have one blasto and one 12 cell on board. We have one 12 cell left which they will continue on til tomoro to see if it develops enough so that they can freeze although its unlikely. So it's literally all our eggs in my basket!

How is everyone else doing today? Sand, how are you? Macca how you feeling?
Welcome foxy - it's great to be getting started. The next few weeks will fly in.

Now putting my feet up and about to watch trash tv! 
Xx


----------



## macca197831

Great news Minno, keeping everything crossed for you from here on in. Dont lose hope on your wee frostie, I was told mine wouldnt make it to through the night then the embryologist called the next day and told me it was a perfect blast. You never know! 

Enjoy the time off and take it easy!!! I am feeling tired today and a but grumpy, dying to get home and put my feet up!! Still feeling very anxious about things but I expect I will be like this until at least my first scan!


----------



## Minno

Thanks macca. I think it's perfectly natural for you to feel anxious at this stage - but you will feel so much better once you see your little bean/beans on the screen at your scan! When is it?

Thanks for reassurance about the eggie I am also wondering if only having one blast at transfer means I have poorer chance of it taking? The 12 cell is behind schedule but that's in there too. 
X


----------



## KITTEN1

Please excuse me as I'm at a loss using forums!! Already posted a thread but think incorrectly.

Anyway, Husband and I attending GCRM Glasgow. ICSI required as husband has a failed vasectomy reversal. I have had my ovarian assessment results posted out to me showing my AMH 13.0 ( normal for age) I'm 41. Have appointment with Mr Underwood this week. Blood test also. What happens from here? Any one in my age group share experiences??


----------



## macca197831

Minno, I only had one blast transferred the other embryo hadnt quite made it to blast but im not sure how many cells it was! I got pregnant so you have as good a chance as any!!! It only takes the one! 

My scan is on 21st Nov at which point I think I will be hitting the 8 week mark. I am so tempted to bring it forward a week but my husband doesnt want too. He doesnt see the point, he very much has the attitude of what will be will be. 

Kitten. Welcome to the forum! Im not in your age group but have just undergone my first ICSI at the GCRM and they have been fantastic. At your appointment the Dr will give you your options and if you want to go ahead with treatment you will book a consents appointment where you need to complete all the legal paperwork etc. After that you can pretty much get started!


----------



## Foxybabyhg3

:thumbup:Fingers crossed Minno :flower:

Out of interest-how long do they let you chill for after ET before kicking you out-I've got a fear of them falling out :wacko:

Hi Kitten-I'm new too-My AMH is only 4.8 and considered normal for my age so now I'm confused :shrug: 
My 1st appt for ovarian analysis and semen analysis was end of September, we then had to go back for the HIV/HEP for both and the Rubella immunity for me. There wasn't a waiting list for the Consents, so we did both our appointment with Dr Marco and the consents on 31st Oct. They told us to get in before Chrostmas my last period had to have been before 23rd Oct-I just got in as it was 20th! I'm doing the Flare Protocol as I've been predicted as low response to the drugs. I start taking Norethisterone this Friday :thumbup: for 5 days, you have to start taking this on day 21 of your cycle, so it'll all depend on that I think. Hope that helps.


----------



## Minno

Thanks macca - you are so good at reassuring me! I have a feeling I will need a lot of it I've the next few days so be warned lol

Foxy. I was allowed to wait as long as I wanted after et. They even brought me a coffee. The staff at gcrm are all so lovely! And also the nurse said it can't ever fall out even if you poo really hard lol in the end I waited about 20 mins then got up and dressed.


----------



## KITTEN1

Hi Foxybabyhg. Now I'm confused. Just a bit impatient. Shall need to wait and see what the Doctor says.


----------



## macca197831

Just take one day at a time Minno, I know its easier said than done but try and stay positive and if you have a down day then just go with it, its perfectly normal! :hugs:


----------



## sandoval_star

Minno, that's great news about the transfer! You have the best shot you could possibly have so try to let the next few weeks fly by to testing day. Hope you get a frostie too!
The rest of mine didn't make it to freeze, they phoned to tell me the growth had completely slowed so it wouldn't work. He put my mind at rest by following it up by insisting this did not affect my chances as I had a "perfect and beautiful" blast transferred that had been starting to hatch so I have an amazing chance. I felt a bit gutted about no frosties but tried to comfort myself with his description of my blast. He said there was a good chance the other one I had was good too. Oh well, need to wait and see! Good luck Minno!!! xx


----------



## Minno

Sorry to hear about your other embryos sand. I think we will be in the same position tomoro. I would have preferred to have a frostie but what can you do? Hopefully the ones we had put back will do their job!!


----------



## macca197831

Sand, sorry to hear you didn't get any frosties but great news on the quality of your blastocyst! That sounds perfect! 

Looks like you are both in with the best shot possible! I'm keeping everything crossed for you both and hope the next 10 days or so fly by! 

Have you got dates to go back for your bloods? X


----------



## Foxybabyhg3

Sorry Kitten-didn't mean to confuse you. I think after your appt to discuss which treatment and what will happen, you need to make an appt for the consents-that's all the legal stuff, once that's done you get a diary with all the medication and when you take it etc. I'm assuming your blood tests are for the HIV/HEPothey're compulsory. 

My heads still in a spin with it all. Its weird that its actually about to happen after talking about it for all this time :wacko:

*sandoval_star* That's my other thing-frosties. that was the thing that was keeping me level headed and grounded, thinking, ok, it may not work 1st time, but I should get frosties to do a FET next year, but the nurse said its highly unlikely that I'll get any due to my AMH, so that totally blew the wind out of my sails :cry: 

But, you never know, I could be the 1 in 5 in my age group to get a :bfp: 1st time, so bring on the Noristherone! :cloud9:


----------



## Minno

I go back on the 16th - just hope I make it to then. Had a tiny bit of brownish discharge this afternoon which I'm assuming is after the procedure as she said the catheter drew a wee spot of blood but otherwise it all looked good.


----------



## sandoval_star

I go back on the 15th. I'm not feeling hopeful but trying to just put it out my mind. 

Foxy, it's a bit disappointing not to have any frosties but if you can get at least one really good one back in there you won't need them! x


----------



## Wallie

Foxy don't worry about numbers and frosties. I only had 6 collected, three fertilized and I had two put back. I now have one little snow baby in Glasgow waiting for me on Saturday. I hope he's a good one!


----------



## sandoval_star

I had my appointment at the GRI today to be put on the NHS waiting list. The waiting room was PACKED and we were taken 45 minutes after our appointment time. We've been put on the waiting list (back-dated to June) which is approximately 24 months at the moment :shock: We've been spoiled at the GCRM! I also seen a couple I knew from years ago - which was awkward for both them and me. We sort of pretended we didn't see one another when it was obvious we had. I just hope this treatment works so we never have to go there again! x


----------



## Wallie

I have sympathy for you there SS, it's like that at my last NHS hospital too and in the end I hated going there.

I hope the wait is not too long for you. Any chance of doing another round at the GCRM?


----------



## Wallie

If you need too.


----------



## sandoval_star

We don't have any frosties so it would be a full fresh cycle again. To be honest I think we would though; the prospect of waiting 2 years just isn't something I could face. We would be in major debt for a while though! x


----------



## macca197831

Sand that was my experience of the GRI, it definitely is day and night compared to the GCRM! How are you doing?


----------



## Wallie

Hopefully you won't need the GRI anyway, so don't fret about it. :hugs:


----------



## sandoval_star

I'm doing fine macca, it's weird; some days I don't even feel like I've just had IVF and that I have 2 embies inside lol! it's as if I forget for a moment then it feels really surreal when I remember! I have positive phases then not so positive phases. Sometimes I actually just can't believe that this would ever work for us. It's just such a long wait. 

How you keeping macca?

Wallie, you looking forward to Saturday? x


----------



## macca197831

Hi Sand, I know what you mean thats how I felt. Its a hard wait and your emotions end up all over the place! You have a great shot though so I am keeping everything crossed for you!

I am fine, still dont feel any different. I just feel worried most of the time, I keep thinking something has to go wrong as i just cant believe that this whole thing could be a complete success. I hope I feel better after the scan in 2 weeks time. 

Wallie, good luck for Saturday!!! xx


----------



## Wallie

Thanks ladies. I'm so scared my lonely little 5 day embie (blasto) doesn't survive. I think this is more scarey than doing a fresh cycle.


----------



## Minno

Good luck Wallie. You so deserve this to happen for you and I will be keeping everything crossed for you on Saturday xx


----------



## sandoval_star

You're probably right wallie, because you already know you're relying on that 1 embie going into it, it must be scary. But, most people only end up with maybe 1 good one, and your wee fighter blast was good enough to freeze so no reason it can't work. You definitely deserve this and I think you have more than a great shot. Best of luck xx


----------



## Wallie

I keep thinking it's probably the best embryo we've ever had, but it's still the only one. I really do hope it survives the freeze as I'm fearing this will be it otherwise and we'll not have a family.

I woke up in an absolute sweat in the middle of the night. I must subconsciously be worried about it all too. 

It's an early start Saturday morning, leaving hear about 7am travelling down to Perth and hopefully by then we'll know either way if it's a goer or not.


----------



## angiemon

Good luck wallis, I'm praying for your little frostie :hugs:

Love Angela xx


----------



## angiemon

Sorry i meant wallie, xx


----------



## Wallie

He made it! 

Thanks Angiemon, that's so sweet of you.

So "Myles" defrosted and was starting to hatch by the time I got him transfered to me. We've been told he looked really, really good. So it's probably the best we've had. Test date is now 20th.

I've called him Myles as we traveled a huge round trip of 352 miles today to get him! :rofl:


----------



## Minno

Yay!! Super news Wallie. Praying this is your lucky egg if :) xxx


----------



## sandoval_star

Wooooo! Go young Myles, you can do it! I have a great feeling for you xx


----------



## angiemon

What great news!!!! I have seen lots of frosties working lately and my sniff was a frostie so have lots of confidence in them.

Myles. :rofl: love your sense of humour, very apt!

Love Angela x


----------



## macca197831

Great news Wallie, have a great feeling for you! Wishing you all the luck in the world! X


----------



## Wallie

Thanks ladies. Even after all these trys we've had it still feels surreal and like yesterday didn't happen and that Myles has not been transferred to me. I was rather pleased and excited yesterday but now it just feels like another normal day.

Anyway, I'm probably just like this as I've has so many disappointments but I truly hope this time it works for us. :happydance:


----------



## Wallie

Oh and Angiemon, what's next for you? Another go next year maybe?


----------



## sandoval_star

I truly hope it works for you this time too Wallie - you're in with the best shot! How is everyone else? Minno, how you feeling about OTD approaching? I'm getting v nervous! x


----------



## Minno

Hi Sand. I'm doing ok. No symptoms though except for a tiny bit of brown cm on day 3 and this morning. Very tiny and nothing since. Not feeling overly hopeful so not feeling nervous just a bit flat at the moment. Might test on Wednesday if I get there without af showing up. How are you doing? X


----------



## Wallie

This is coming up to the awful bit. You're either going to be so elated you won't know yourself or miserable. I hope to see your :bfp:'s


----------



## Minno

You're so right Wallie, I'm dreading it. And dreading af as well in case she's a monster!


----------



## Wallie

Sorry, hate to scare you. I just hope and pray we all get our :bfp:'s! :hugs: Keep positive, there's no point being miserable unless you know for definite you're out! I always think there's a 50:50 chance of it working, nothing less!


----------



## sandoval_star

I'm feeling ok. Only things I've noticed is really bad heartburn since about 2dp5dt, brown tinged cm on 3dp5dt and some cramping every day since the transfer. I've been too worried to test as I had to use ovidrel on transfer day which could give a false positive. It was a small amount but I'm still too worried about the possibility of getting my hopes up for nothing. To be honest, even if I had a bfp right now I would put it down to the Ovidrel so I've reasoned that there's no point in testing! I'm definitely going to test the day before beta though. I've been feeling quite flat too Minno, it's too hard to get excited. 

Not long until we're out our misery at least! x


----------



## Wallie

I'm the same SS, had the trigger shot yesterday and testing is not until 10 days time, I'm worried even then the trigger shot will still be in my system to get a false positive. 

Last cycle I took clexane and predisolone (spl?) and what terrible heartburn I had. I read today online that predisolone does this and best take early on in the evening. FX'd I don't get it again as I was in such pain! OMG!


----------



## Minno

Yes I've also had some cramping here and there like mild af type pains. Comes and goes. Some slight nausea just after transfer and again a bit tonight although that could be due to the nachos and jalapeños I had at the cinema! I just can't visualise a bfp no matter how hard I try. Already planning my next go which will likely have to be at dundee :( I bloody hate the 2ww!!
Good luck to us all! Xx


----------



## sandoval_star

Yeah, good luck girls!! Hope we all have xmas bfp's! x


----------



## Wallie

Minno I'm hoping so much you don't have to have another go and at Dundee, oh no. I hated that place in the end! Nothing like the GCRM!

Have you ladies been doing anything differently in the 2ww? I'm trying to eat lots of fresh fruit as I don't normally. I find it hard so I've made up huge bowls of fresh fruit salad and munch away on that all day.

I'm also making sure I eat my veggies too, as again I'm not good at that apart from at main meal times.

Bring on the BFP's!


----------



## macca197831

Hi girls, just wanted to say im thinking of you all!! I know how horrible this part is but hang in there you never know what might be round the corner!! 

I hope you all get your :bfp: xxx


----------



## Minno

Wallie, I know, Dundee sucks, but it's affordable and we could have a better shot of getting more eggs with them as its a fresh coordinated cycle rather than egg bank. May give us a chance of frozen embies too. It pains me it really does but we couldn't afford another full go a gcrm. Will have to email Anne McConnell to ask where we are on the list - bet it hasn't even moved in the last few months!
As for doing things differently, not really, cut out caffeine ( a big deal for me cos I love my coffee) and ate pineapple core for first few days after transfer as its supposed to help with implantation. Who knows if it makes any difference - probably not. Oh, and I am resting more than I normally do when I get the chance. But honestly I think it will be bfn come Friday :(


----------



## sandoval_star

Don't say that Minno! It will be bfp!! Stay strong xx


----------



## Wallie

Aww Minno! Don't say that!

As to waiting list at Dundee, I got a letter 2 weeks ago saying I could cycle within next 1-3 months. That works out as 18 months wait. Unfortunately since I've moved out of Perthshire I'll not be taking them up on their NHS cycle! I've to see if I can be transferred to Aberdeenshire NHS waiting list....


----------



## Minno

Sounds like a lucky escape to me Wallie he he. We've now been on the list 14 months with them for private DE ivf. Every time we spoke to them they just kept saying it'll be another 12 months til treatment - never got any shorter! I know they received extra funding from the Scottish Govt to cut wait times for ivf so you'd think at least some of those ladies coming thru would be egg share? I'm scared to call AM to ask as it just depresses me when she says it'll be another year. Will have to do it soon though!

Hopefully you won't need any more goes Wallie and Miles is nestling down there nice and cosy as we speak! Xx


----------



## Wallie

Yeah lucky escape right enough :rofl: I can't stand that woman AM, for someone in her position and what the whole department is about, she's a right nippie sweetie!

I've had a couple of calls from the GCRM today and they are all so lovely. Why can't Dundee be like that, they didn't even acknowlege that I'd been through on other cycles before and that was for 2 IUI's and 3 IVF's but nope nurses never said anything about seeing you before and hope it works out this time, etc. They really need to take some tips from the GCRM staff!


----------



## Minno

I know, I love Gcrm. They called me today to ask how I was but I missed their call cos I was at work. The staff at treatment time were lovely too. I'd love to have another go with them but at 6k a shot its just too pricey to do again so soon. Mind you, by the time we get a slot at Dundee we might have saved enough to stick with Glasgow lol xx


----------



## sandoval_star

I hope you don't have to go near Dundee for the treatment. I agree about the GCRM staff; I missed a call the other day and one of the embryologists had left a lovely voicemail to check I was doing ok and to wish me the best of luck. They really are second to none, but I suppose service like that comes at a price! x


----------



## Wallie

True, but it doesn't cost anything to be nice!


----------



## Minno

Wallie, you're so right. It's just the littlest of things but makes such a difference.

Sand, how are you doing? Are u planning on testing tomoro. I almost caved and tested today as I wanted to just deal with the upset of bfn and move on from it, but in the end I never. Still a wee bit brown cm which is really convincing me I'm out. I will be very surprised if af doesn't show soon.


----------



## Foxybabyhg3

Hi Ladies

Stay positive *Minno* maybe the tinged CM was implantation :winkwink: Fingers crossed for you!

I'm on day 6 of the Noresthisterone, Prostap injection a week today. Think its made me a wee bit emotional-I cried cos I forgot to get macaroni cheese for lunch yesterday :wacko: 

Also, I'm on CD26 and I have EWCM-LOTS of it (sorry, TMI), is that normal for being on Noresthisterone? Did any of you ladies experiece that?

:dust: For our Chrimbo :bfp: 's!!


----------



## Wallie

How are you ladies doing Minno and SS? I hope you're both okay. When are you both due to test?


----------



## Wallie

Foxybabyhg3 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Stay positive *Minno* maybe the tinged CM was implantation :winkwink: Fingers crossed for you!
> 
> I'm on day 6 of the Noresthisterone, Prostap injection a week today. Think its made me a wee bit emotional-I cried cos I forgot to get macaroni cheese for lunch yesterday :wacko:
> 
> Also, I'm on CD26 and I have EWCM-LOTS of it (sorry, TMI), is that normal for being on Noresthisterone? Did any of you ladies experiece that?
> 
> :dust: For our Chrimbo :bfp: 's!!

Foxy, I can't remember anything about EWCM when on Noresthisterone. I'm sure it's just your body dealing with the drug but at CD26 you'll have ovulated this cycle anyway. Any doubts just call the clinic, they're truly fabby there. :hugs: Good luck with your cycle.


----------



## sandoval_star

I've chickened out of testing today!! I'm too scared to see bfn and I think I would end up a mess going for my blood test tomorrow. By this time tomorrow I'll know, so just going to wait it out! How you holding up Minno?

Wallie, how you keeping? Have you noticed any symptoms?

Foxy, I can't remember getting ewcm while on norethisterone? I did get loads during stims though! I think it's all normal, just your body reacting to all the different hormone levels. You must be so excited - almost time to get going! It flies in from the stage you're at x


----------



## Wallie

Ah so otd is tomorrow! Great stuff! Last time I only tested once I saw a little bit of AF coming and then just hours later I got my faint bfp from the clinic, but I knew I was out. Not sure what I'm going to do this time.

How are you bearing up, do you have an inkling?

I'm 9dpo today. Yesterday and today I've felt a bit sickly but it could be down to the pednisolone and clexane I'm on. I feel a tendancy to support my stomach and can't seem to relax my muscles down there properly :haha: Boobs are sore but they're always sore after ovulation. I'm wishing and praying that this works though, I'm going to be so excited if it does.


----------



## sandoval_star

I'm not sure what I feel? Sometimes I think I'm definitely feeling different in some way, but then I remind myself that it's such a long shot. I just can't wait to get tomorrow's blood test now. For now I'm enjoying still being hopeful! 

Those symptoms all sound promising Wallie! I'm so sure this will be it for you. I've a also had a weird tight feeling in my stomach, like I've did loads of sit-up's or something? Really hoping it's a good sign x


----------



## macca197831

Good luck For tomorrow Sand! The fact your period didn't come today is surely a good sign!!! I have everything crossed or you!!! Xx


----------



## Minno

Good luck Sand. Hoping you get a lovely strong beta tomoro :) x


----------



## sandoval_star

Thanks Minno, I'm so nervous now! Glad the tww will be over though x


----------



## Minno

Me too. I'm so over it girlfriend he he

I think I'm gonna poas on Friday morning so that I will have advance warning of the inevitable bfn. Can't face it tomoro as have to go into work and that would be torture feeling so sad. 

I have a very good feeling for you Sand. Looking forward to sharing your lovely news xxx


----------



## sandoval_star

The GCRM just called - it worked!!! :bfp:!! I can't believe it, started crying when the woman told me! x


----------



## macca197831

:wohoo: Congratulations Sand, I am delighted for you!!!! I know how relieved you must feel!!!! When have they booked your scan for? xxx


----------



## Wallie

Excellent news! Congratulations! Yippee!


----------



## sandoval_star

I have my scan on 12th December, which doesn't feel too long away. It's so surreal, still can't believe it. Thanks for all the support and advice you girls have given me, this experience would have been much more difficult without you. Wallie and Minno, I so hope you will both be joining me soon xx


----------



## sandoval_star

Best of luck for tomorrow Minno, hope all goes well xx


----------



## mandy1971

Just popping in to see how you got on sand, congratulations.!!!!
Good luck for tomorrow minnoxxx


----------



## macca197831

Good luck Minno!!! X


----------



## Minno

Ladies, so sorry I have been MIA. Our broadband went down and I haven't been able to access bnb. I've missed all the excitement! First of all, Sand, wooooooeeeeeeeeeee wonderful wonderful news. So happy for you. Amazing!

I have experienced every emotion the last 24 hours as I had a small bleed last night and assumed the worst. Went to the clinic this morning for the beta and blubbed all over the nurse. Got a call an hour ago and am still in shock. It's :bfp::bfp::bfp: OMG!
Eps 19th December. So so happy.

Wallie - now it's you next! This is for sure a lucky thread xxxx


----------



## Foxybabyhg3

OMG So happy for *Minno* and *sandoval_star* :yipee::yipee::wohoo: 

Woohoo-you're graduating to the First Trimester boards :happydance:


Last Norethisterone table for me tonight. Prostap next Wednesday :wacko:


----------



## Minno

Thanks Foxy. You are on your way to your bfp too! Lucky thread! Xx


----------



## macca197831

Minno that is fantastic news, im delighted for you!!! Congratulations!! This is definately turning into a luck thread!

Good Luck Wallie!!!! x


----------



## mrsdh

Minno!!! Just had to come here and say CONGRATULATIONS babe :hugs::happydance::cloud9: now you can do an Hpt and get that longed for 2 lines!!!!!!! Xxxx
Congrats to all the other ladies too on this thread:)


----------



## Minno

Thx so much sweetie. Hoping it sticks! Xx


----------



## sandoval_star

Ahhhhhhhh!!!!! So happy for you Minno! I was worried you had tested last night and it was bfn and that's why you hadn't been on. This news has just made my day :happydance: :dance: :yipee: :wohoo: 

So, am I getting a bump buddy lol? Wallie, you're next! x


----------



## Wallie

OMG! This is brilliant news Minno, wonderful news!

Err...not too sure about me being next. I've never been that lucky before but god willing I'll make it a hat trick. Roll on Tuesday!

ohh this is good news! :happydance:


----------



## Minno

Sand - definitely bump buddies. Wallie, come join us.

I did an frer and have two lovely lines - a sight I never thought I'd see. Still nervous as still spotting. Praying beanie sticks. Xx


----------



## sandoval_star

I did a frer too and stared at the lines all night!! Never thought I'd see them. So excited minno, we will be due the exact same time :hugs: 
I really hope the anxiety passes, I'm so nervous about something going wrong now. Wish it was 12 weeks already! x


----------



## Foxybabyhg3

Did any of you ladies have Norethisterone? If so, how many days after stopping did your period start? I mean I stopped Friday, but my normal period should start tomorrow anyway. Wondering if its mucked it up.


----------



## Wallie

Yes, I was on it for my fresh ICSI cycle and if I remember correctly it roughly came when AF was due anyway.

Just checked and came when AF was due.


----------



## Foxybabyhg3

Thanks Wallie

Good, means this cramping is proper AF pains and not the half loaf of bread I've eaten this weekend!


----------



## sandoval_star

I took it, I had a bleed 4 days after stopping. It delayed my normal af by a few days. Not long until prostap foxy! x


----------



## Foxybabyhg3

Will they still give me the Prostap if I've not bled? Is the Gonal-F like epi-pens?

Sorry for stoopid questions. Having a mini freak out!


----------



## sandoval_star

I think you have to have a bleed before the prostap, but don't worry you definitely will. The nurse told me there's only something like less than 5% of people who don't. The gonal-f are pens, and honestly you actually don't feel the injection at all. By the 2nd day I was doing it myself, no pain or discomfort whatsoever. And no question is stupid... that's what we're here for! x


----------



## Wallie

Hi ladies!

One day to official testing day by clinic and I got a feint positive on an HTP today :bfp: :happydance:

Just been to the docs, got blood taken and it's now in the post to the clinic. FX'd clinic confirm my :bfp:


----------



## Foxybabyhg3

:happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee:


This is indeed a lucky thread :cloud9:

Congrats *Wallie*

I'm still waiting to bleed-stopped taking Norethisterone Friday-nothing-I do have EWCM though :wacko:


----------



## sandoval_star

Ahhhhhh! So so excited Wallie!! :wohoo: :happydance: :dance: Hope it gets confirmed for you - what a lucky thread!

Foxy, I had no sign of a bleed until lunchtime on the 4th day after stopping norethisterone. I finished the tablets on the Sunday and did not bleed until Thurs lunchtime, I was getting worried too. It will definitely come, I'm thinking by tomorrow it will be here x


----------



## macca197831

Wallie congratulations that is fantastci news, I am so pleased for you!! This is definately a lucky thread! 

I have my 8 week scan on Wednesday, im hoping I stay lucky and get a good strong heartbeat!! x


----------



## sandoval_star

Wow Macca, time has flew in! I'm sure you'll get a lovely strong heartbeat (or 2 lol!) You must be so excited x


----------



## macca197831

Thanks Sand, I havent allowed myself to get excited because im terrified of something going wrong. I am quite nervous about the scan but if I get that heartbeat on the screen I know I will relax and will probably be beside myself with excitement!!! If I get two then I will most likely pass out!


----------



## Wallie

Oh wow, imagine two in there! Good luck!


----------



## Minno

Ladies, not good news from me I'm afraid. After getting the positive beta on Friday I've been spotting on and off and today am now bleeding more and red. Think it's all over but going to clinic tomoro for repeat bloods. 

Wallie, good luck tomoro hun. Hoping you get a good strong positive!
X


----------



## Wallie

Oh no Minno, I hope everything is okay! Ahh... this is so difficult and such a rollercoaster!


----------



## Minno

Not a lot of blood but enough to worry me. Really hate this. Up one minute and down the next. It's awful!


----------



## sandoval_star

No Minno! Oh I really hope all is ok and it's nothing to be concerned about. I'll be thinking about you and praying everything is ok xx


----------



## macca197831

Minno hope everything is ok, will be thinking about you and keeping everything crossed!! Xx


----------



## Minno

Thanks girls. Bleeding is picking up. I'm sure I'm out. Ah it's just too cruel after getting a positive on Friday :(


----------



## Wallie

Oh no... :hugs:


----------



## Foxybabyhg3

Oh Minno, I'm so sorry. Fingers crossed its nothing and its sticking. Thinking about you :hugs:


----------



## Minno

Update from me. Went to the clinic with a heavy heart this morning only to find out that beta is now at 790! They are really pleased with my test results and even had the professor check them over!! I love gcrm!
Can't tell me about the bleeding but just said some women do and to rest up for a few days.
Can't believe it. Feel like I've had a reprieve at the last minute! Thank you all so much for rooting for me girls, it means a lot.

So now other updates. Wallie - what news?
sand how are you doing?
Foxy how is treatment going?
Xxx


----------



## Foxybabyhg3

Oh that's wonderful news! I can now breathe! :happydance:

Well my AF not started yet so I casually did a Boots own HPT this afternoon to rule it out, and I swear there's a line. I've posted in the test section. It's prob the indent, but of course I'd be buzzed if it was real, but highly unlikely. I'm ok with it! Bring on the AF so I can get started


----------



## Minno

OMG Foxy, that is so exciting!! Can you upload a piccie? How cool would that be to get your bfp before having to go for treatment!, that would be just the best news ever... Xxx


----------



## Foxybabyhg3

I'm on my phone at the mo. check this thread

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...ne-spotters-tweakers-please.html#post23228229

I'm positive it's nothing, just want to get on with IVF. Although would be pretty amazing:blush:


----------



## macca197831

Minno that's great news, so pleased for you!!!! Xxx


----------



## Minno

Thanks Macca, it's a relief for now. How are you? I was also worried as had no symptoms - are you getting any? X


----------



## Minno

Oh Macca just realised tomoro is your scan date. How you feeling?


----------



## macca197831

I'm good Minno, yes scan is tomorrow and feeling a bit nervous about it. 

Don't worry about not having any symptoms it's early days. In the beginning I just felt tired and had sore boobs. It's only been the past two days that I have started getting slight nausea! Everyone is different but enjoy the nausea free days whilst you can! I was desperate for morning sickness but now that I'm waking up at 5 am feeling dodgy i have changed my mind! 

The only other thing is I an eating like a morbidly obese person and I'm ashamed to say not even in a healthy way!!!


----------



## Wallie

Excellent news minno! 

I had a nightmare of a day. Gaily did another HPT this morning and it was a BFN. Devastated! Waited until.3.30 for clinic and they apologised as they asked me to do my bloods 2 days early by mistake. However I am pregnant 13.8. I've to redo bloods on Thursday with an update Friday afternoon. 

BFN this morning as weak urine but I did test this afternoon and line was back. Jings what a day!


----------



## macca197831

Wallie what a nightmare but great news on the BFP!!! You must be thrilled!!! X


----------



## Wallie

I'm not sure how I feel. I've now started to bleed. I was excited yesterday, now I just want a clear answer and because of this bleeding I'm fearing the worst. Ugh, why can't it just be a simple yes or no you're pregnant.


----------



## macca197831

No wonder your feeling frustrated and anxious Wallie! I hope Friday comes around quickly for you and you get some answers! Bleeding in early pregnancy seems really common from what I've read on the first trimester boards, try not to lose hope! 

I am praying it all works out for you on Friday!! Xx


----------



## sandoval_star

Phew Minno! I was thinking about you all day but definitely had a good feeling for you. Macca's right, bleeding in 1st tri seems to be very common from what I've read. Your numbers sound great, hope you can enjoy it more now. Has the bleeding stopped?

Wallie, what a roller-coaster. The good news is your pregnant! Hopefully your numbers will continue to rise and the bleeding will be similar to Minno's - nothing to worry about. My friend who has just found out she is pregnant said her second morning urine was always the best for testing. She said she read that because first morning urine has been lying in your bladder for so many hours, the hcg starts to be metabolised into other hormones, making it weaker. Maybe this happened to yours? Use smu tomorrow and hopefully the line will be darker xx

Foxy, fingers crossed af comes so you can get started (or you get your bfp!!)

I felt very nauseous tonight for about 2 hours but it didn't come to anything. Yuck, it was horrible. And I'm so bloated, I look 4 months already with bloat! x


----------



## Minno

What a bloody roller coaster this whole thing is! Wallie, I am thrilled for you but know exactly how you feel with the bleeding and everything. It is so worrying but thankfully it does seem to happen a lot in the early stages and I'm an example of that! Mine has eased a bit but still lurking around. Spent most of the day lying on my bed bored and anxious. This is no good ladies, we should be enjoying this more given how hard we've all worked for it!

Foxy I can see it too - praying you get a lovely bfp in full colour tomoro!
Sand - wonderful you have symptoms but hope you don't feel nauseous all the time, that's horrible. I had symptoms of tiredness and nausea at the weekend but none now - that worries me too!

Macca , good luck for tomoro - cant wait for an update. Maybe two beans ????!!!!! Are u getting symptoms yet? Xxxx


----------



## sandoval_star

Foxy, I had a look at your pic - there definitely looks like there's something there?! Hopefully when you test tomorrow there will be a more definite line x


----------



## Foxybabyhg3

I tested with a 10miu and was a no and no AF, I knew this was too good to be true, the EC & ET was going to fall into the 1st week in Dec when I'd already booked holidays. I'm so frustrated :cry:

Wallie, I hope it's nothing to worry about and your numbers continue to rise :hugs:


----------



## Minno

Aargh that is so frustrating Foxy! Honestly we should all get medals for the amount of waiting we have to do to get to treatment and then to actually start it! How long are u on hols for? Does it mean you will have to wait until next cycle now? On the positive side you will be super relaxed and ready to go for it in January :) xx


----------



## Foxybabyhg3

Just back from GCRM-had bloods done and an internal scan. She can see the lining starting to shed, and I have cramps, worst case scenario I'm only delayed by 1 day (tomorrow) or if I bleed this avo, I can get in tonight for Prostap-feel soooo much better and relieved :happydance:


----------



## Minno

Yay!! Great news Fox. Lets get this party started!

Isn't it weird how we've all been in and out of gcrm the last few days? We must have passed one another at some point you would think?!


----------



## Foxybabyhg3

It did cross my mind :winkwink: There was someone there on 31st at the same time as us and i was wondering lol!

I was there at 07:30am, most of my appts will be now so minimal work disruption. In fact I was in the office (city centre) by 8am :wacko: Its good really as DH works 5 mins away from home so he can drop me off on the way, drop off the Gonal-F in the fridge and head off to work and setill be there before 9am.

I think this is one of the advantages of going private. I dread to think of the appt times at GRI on NHS :shrug:

Gonna run up and down stairs to see if it brings it on-prob won't work bu you never know :haha:


----------



## Minno

Ha ha bloody af - never shows when you need her to and is always there when you don't!
Brilliant that you can have our appts and minimal work disruption. We live outside Glasgow so not as easy but can attend the Edinburgh clinic for some things which makes life easier.


----------



## Foxybabyhg3

I'm in Carfin-near Motherwell, but work in Glasgow-its not too far, its 6 and half a dozen really for distance, I suppose, but seeing as I work in Glasgow, this one is eaier :)


----------



## macca197831

Hey ladies, had our 8 week scan today. It was a pretty nerve racking experience but I am delighted to say we have twins on board!!!! 

Both babies are measuring well and we could see their heartbeats! Hoping the next 5 weeks go by smoothly and everything works out ok!!! Xx


----------



## Foxybabyhg3

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

That is all :flower:

Seriously-OMG congratulations. You must me ecstatic! :cloud9:


----------



## sandoval_star

Oh wow Macca, twins!! That's so exciting :happydance:
I can imagine how scary it must be, I'm excited but already kinda dreading mine x


----------



## macca197831

Thanks girls!!! Foxy baby good luck with your treatment, the GCRM are just fantastic! 

Sand it's so surreal, the nurse doing the scan has to keep a complete poker face until she knows exactly what she is seeing! It feels like a lifetime you are just staring at the screen praying for a baby to be there!!! It was the most nerve racking part of the process for both me and my husband! Xxx


----------



## subaru555

Hi Girls, had my internal and bloods done on Monday at GCRM. DH sample also done.

I read loads of this thread. 

Can someone give me an idiot step by step of what happened on the day of your iui?

We have a 2 year old and were booked in for ivf but the cycle before it just happened naturally after trying for 6 years!?

Were you there with DH when he produced the sample which was then used for your iui. I feel really funny about not being there and almost feel like it wouldn't be right if I wasn't. This sounds daft probably to most of you but I'm just quite emotional about it all - feeling very invaded and protective of DH which I can't understand as I've never had this feeling before. We took our son and one of us had to wait in the waiting room with our son while the other had the tests carried out, so it felt a bit too separated for me - lesson learned - no son next time! 

Consultation is on the 3rd of December.

Congrats on your twins!!


----------



## Minno

Wow Macca that is the most wonderful news!!! I'm so happy for you. Twins on board. Were you hoping for twins? How long did the scan take? Xxxx


----------



## Minno

Macca mention to ask, what happens now? Do you get handed back to your gp or do gcrm offer the 12 w scan too? Have you thought about getting the 3d/4d scan?

Good luck tomoro Wallie, keeping everything crossed your bets comes back nice and strong. How is the bleeding now? X


----------



## sandoval_star

Eek macca, that sounds so nerve wracking!! Amazing news though.

Wallie, best of luck for a nice strong beta!

Foxy, hope af has came so you can get started :hugs:

Subaru, I'm sorry hon I'm not sure about the process for iui? I had IVF and when dh gave his samples I was never present, he always went downstairs to do it. In fact, lots of the treatment aspects were carried out individually but I'm not sure if this has to be the same for iui x


----------



## x0xjacquix0x

Morning everyone,

Was just checking in to see how everyone is doing and WOW how nice a surprise to see so many BFP's, this really is a lucky thread- I am so happy for you all :)

Wallie- Massive congrats, I know its been a long road but im praying you get a sticky and a strong result. Bleeding is very normal although I know i would worry also. Everything crossed! 

Macca- TWINS!! Amazing, Im just over 25 weeks now with twins and apart from being quite large I cant say ive had 2 many issues. A bit of pelvis pain but i think that is expected :)- I would get to your GP asap. You will probably be seen by a consultant rather than midwife and also get heaps of extra scans and likely deliver around 37 weeks :), its flown in for us.

Sandoval and Minno- Congrats on your BFP's so exciting

Foxy- Hope you arent delayed 2 long, bloody typical that when you want AF to come she never arrives.

How is Mandy getting on? 

Take care ladies xxx


----------



## sandoval_star

Cant believe you are so far along already Jacqui! That has really flew in. Hope you enjoy the rest, can't wait to hear about your babbas! x


----------



## Wallie

It's great to read how everyone is doing so well, I'm pleased for you all.

Unfortunately for me it's not good news, I've started to bleed heavily now. I had two really painful cramps late last night and since then I've had what I would call medium to heavy bleeding, just like AF. I think it's all over for me. I'll still get my beta done later today and post down to the clinic though as I'm sure they'll need to confirm it.

I must admit it was the most wonderful feeling ever I had for just one day, that I was at last going to be a mum, and have a family. I just wish it could have stayed.

Of course it's still too early to say what we'll do now, give up or try again. Honestly ladies would you keep trying?


----------



## Minno

Oh no Wallie, that's awful, I'm so sorry. Still post your bloods off though cos you just never know. I am still having on and off bleeding/spotting. Just when I think it's gone bam it turns up again. I'm sick of it!

If it is bad news give yourself some time over Xmas and see how you feel about trying again. Would you consider donor egg?

Thinking of you. I know how awful it is xxx


----------



## sandoval_star

Wallie, I'm so sorry. I can't even begin to imagine how you are feeling. There's definitely still some hope there, despite the bleeding getting heavier. As for trying again, I really don't know what I would do. If it was within my means financially then I believe I would try again. You managed to get pregnant this time, which may have ended early, but you still got pregnant so surely that means there's a chance? It's such a difficult journey though so both you and dh would need to be fully onboard, but personally I think it will happen for you. Stay strong Wallie, and remember we are all here any time xx


----------



## macca197831

Wallie so sorry to hear this, I am still holding out hope for you!!! On trying again im really not sure how I would feel if I was in your shoes, if I had the financial means then I think perhaps I would give it another go. I think my marker would be the impact it was having on me emotionally and also on my marriage. Only you can decide but I hope that come tomorrow its not a decision that you need to make! I will be keeping everything crossed for you. :hugs:

Minno, the scan only took about 20 minutes but I had lot of questions! I have always said I would love twins as it would mean we wouldnt have to go through IVF again but in the same breath I am very nervous. I will be on tender hooks until I reach 13 weeks thats for sure! The GCRM scared the living daylights out of me with all their warnings about twins when we first went for treatment so now I just feel scared something will go wrong. We are going to pay for a private scan at 10 weeks for some reassurance and then we need to wait until 12 weeks for the NHS scan. I am not going to get one of those 3d scans they look a bit freaky to me!! 

Jacqui, thanks for the advice I have already registered with my midwife but will get onto them today and let them know I have twins on board. Its great to hear you are doing well and have had limited problems, that fills me with hope! xx


----------



## Minno

Ha ha Macca that is exactly what my husband said about the 3d scan! I remember we also had a bit of a talk from gcrm re twins! We only wanted one but of course if there are two and things stick we will be delighted. When did you register with your community team? I have made an appt with my gp but can't see her til the 5th ( my practice is awful at giving quick appts) - should I call my the practice and just ask to speak to the team or wait to see the doc? I'm also not sure about flu jab. I'm nhs staff so we get it anyway but not if preggo - has to be by gp!


----------



## macca197831

Hey Minno, I didnt need to make an appointment with my GP I just called and asked for an appointment with the midwife and got mine when I was about 5 weeks pregnant. You could ring them and see if they could just book you straight in. To be honest it wasnt overly informative but I did request the maternity unit I wanted to go to and they sent my details across to them so that they could get my 12 week scan booked in. I havent heard anything yet but im going to ring the Royal today and see if they can give me an apt date over the phone. 

I havent decided about the flu jab either, I will need to look into it. 

What date is your scan? xx


----------



## Minno

Thanks Macca. Scan date is 19th December, which feels like a lifetime away. Just hoping little bean sticks that long! Good idea about ringing for midwife appt - think ill do that now. X


----------



## Minno

Just rang and got booked in for next Wednesday. Feels good to be getting things arranged. Did yours ask you to do a poas to confirm your bfp with them or did gcrm just send details over?


----------



## macca197831

hi Minno, they didnt ask me for anything they just registered me - no questions asked. I wasnt expecting that. They might give you a sample bottle away and ask you to hand it back in after your appointment.

I know how you feel the wait between finding out and the actual scan feels like a lifetime!! xx


----------



## Minno

Just freaked myself out! Took another frer hpt and test line came up immediately, even before I put the cap back on and laid it down, and super dark, but control line much lighter. Last time I tested a few days ago both lines were the same strength. Just googled and it seems it means hcg is very high and couple be sign of multiples! Eeekk!


----------



## subaru555

Minno - Sounds very promising for you that there may be multiples in there with the line coming up first and so dark.

Wallie - I remember you from when we were ttc 1st time round, I think we may have been in a an LTTTC thread together at some point? Don't give up, there's still hope x

Macca - twins for you too - you must be completely in awe, that's amazing :)


----------



## Wallie

Thanks Subaru and yes of course I remember you and your miraculous BFP just before you wed.


----------



## Foxybabyhg3

I'm so sorry Wallie, I hope its not serious and you get your miracle. so many people say its common to bleed at the start so I'm hoping that its just that :hugs:

Still no AF for me :sad2: Although today I'm starving, cramping, eaten a Bounty and a Twirl and if someone so much as brushes past my boobs I'm gonna poke them in the eye! So she's coming! My only real worry is the the timing as I've got a feeling it will be abandoned as the GCRM is closed at Christmas :cry:

Just thinking of the DH's going downstairs. My DH was there and so was someone else, he said you just don't make eye contact as you both know why you're there :rofl:


----------



## Minno

Foxy, I hadn't fully read your sig before. Sorry for your loss. I hate to ask but was your m/c like a heavy period? I have a fear about it in case things don't stick for me . X


----------



## Foxybabyhg3

Yes, but my numbers were low very quickly. I got my positive on a digi on day I was due (thread was on here funnily enough) (took several that day all positive), then 2 days later I pee'd on another stick just to see the words again and it said not pregnant. So I went to A&E and said I was cramping, they took bloods and said it was below 20, he said there was something there, but there's not now, go home and wait to bleed basically, I bled 2 days after that-was just like a normal period, but it took 6 weeks before I had another period. I think digi's are a 25miu, so I can't have been much above it. 

If you're still worried, hun, go and ask for another HCG test. Just hearing those numbers double should give you peace of mind :hugs:


----------



## Minno

Thanks foxy. Hcg already climbed from 71 to 795 in the space of four days so the clinic were happy with that. It's just this darn spotting driving me loopy!


----------



## subaru555

wow minno that's very promising, I wouldn't worry yourself x

Foxy - sorry for your loss before, everything crossed for you too x

Could you girls tell me if your samples were all on the day you went in or if you brought it in? I emailed this morning and it passed to lab to get back to me. As far as I'm aware it's left for 30 minutes before it's washed. 

By the way we are only convinced its iui due to the fact we have one but it will all depend on numbers we get back either tomorrow or monday! I feel sick thinking about it. Then I feel like I'm being selfish considering what you guys are all going through. This sample thing is driving me mad when I think about it. I really feel so strongly about it. I don't see why it would be a problem if I was there I just feel like you should be at every stage especially when you are paying for it you should have the choice. Can you girls give me any insight? Would be really much appreciated, you've no idea xx


----------



## Foxybabyhg3

Still no AF-I'm getting really worried now that I'll have to abandon until after Christmas cos they're closed. My bloods and scan said on Wednesday that it would be in a day or two-and nothing :cry:

Sorry *subaru555* Are you talking about the analysis or for the IUI?


----------



## sandoval_star

Im sorry foxy, hopefully af will get a move on so you can get started. The waiting is the worst part, hopefully you won't need to wait until after xmas. What's the latest date they can start your treatment? x


----------



## Foxybabyhg3

:happydance: Never been so happy to see the :witch: 

Literally squealed in the cubicle! Phoned them straight away, Prostap tomorrow morning, start Gonal-F on the 26th :flower:


----------



## sandoval_star

:wohoo: :wohoo: yay for af!!!!!!!!


----------



## Minno

Fantastic Foxy! Lets get this party started...... Xxx


----------



## subaru555

That's great news Minno :) That's like Christmas come early for you! 

An Embryologist phoned me back this afternoon to answer questions and was so helpful and had such a gentle calming attitude, which really helped.

She said that they have no issues whatsoever with DH and I being together to obtain the sample downstairs which will be used for the iui and that DH will also be present for the transfer, whether it's iui or ivf. She said she "thought that it was fantastic" that we wanted to do it all together and that it was only natural, so I feel a lot more spurred on about it now!

I'm so over the moon, I've been losing sleep worrying about it.


----------



## Foxybabyhg3

That's the Prostap done. Gonal-f in the fridge.


----------



## sandoval_star

Woohoo :wohoo: :happydance: :dance: 
It will go so fast now x


----------



## Foxybabyhg3

Did any of you find this period more painful?


----------



## Minno

Ladies unfortunately it doesn't look good for me. Had a very heavy bleed yesterday with lots of big clots. No pain, but there's no way anything could have survived it. Have an appt tomoro for recheck of bloods but I think that's it.
Will likely take some time away from the forums now to try to get some normality back but I wish you all well with your journeys xxx


----------



## Foxybabyhg3

Oh no Minno. I'm so sorry. I'm still hopefull for you for good news with your next bloods :hugs:


----------



## macca197831

Minno so sorry to hear that, I'm still holding out hope for you! My friend had a very similar bleed at 6 weeks but everything turned out ok! Will be thinking about you tomorrow and praying for a good result!!! Xxxx


----------



## sandoval_star

So sorry Minno :hugs: Like Macca said, some women have bleeds like this and all is still ok. I pray everything will be ok for you. If you need any support at all through this but need time away from the forum, just let me know and I can pass on my email address. Love and hugs xx


----------



## Minno

Update is that beta has gone down from 795 to 710 so it's likely that's that but clinic want me to stay on the meds until Friday when they will do another beta just in case. I think they're wondering if there's been two and one has come away but I think the beta would be higher than 710 if that we're the case. So life sucks ladies. But I now need to get back to some kind of normality after the last few weeks and spend some quality time with my son!
It's a pain they're dragging it out til Friday but suppose they're just being thorough.

Hope everyone else is doing ok and thanks for all your support and kind wishes, it really means a lot xxx


----------



## sandoval_star

I've been thinking about you all day Minno and hoping for the best. I really hope that it's maybe the case there were two and one has been lost. meaning you are still pregnant. I think after a miscarriage your beta falls quite quickly, so hopefully yours still being high could be a good sign. 
Anyway, no matter how long you need as time away, we'll be here for you if and when you decide to return xx


----------



## macca197831

minno like Sand I have been thinking about you all day! I'm praying for you and hoping that you are still pregnant. We are hear for you no matter what the result is. Xxxxx


----------



## subaru555

Fingers crossed for you that there is still good news.


----------



## Foxybabyhg3

Same here. Been thinking about you and checking in to see how you are. Hoping for 1 to stick x

I've done my 1st injection didn't do the full 300 and there was 25 still left on it so stuck it in again bleurgh. Wasn't as bad as I thought but next time will do it sat down!


----------



## Wallie

I'm so sorry Minno. FX'd all will be okay.


----------



## Foxybabyhg3

I'm having issues with the injections. Even after counting to 10 when pulling out the needle there's still a drop on it. What am I doing wrong? Can any of you ladies advise, please?


----------



## Wallie

Don't worry Foxy, that's normal, you're doing everything as you should.


----------



## Foxybabyhg3

Latest freak out:

Had 1st scan this morning-CD8, 4 days of stimms. Couldn't find left ovary-again-same nurse! One right ovary-4 follies, 3 measuring 6/7 mm 1 measuring 8mm. She said don't bank on EC being next Friday :cry:

I'm just annoyed that I'm told something will happen, then it doesn't. I'm just getting the feeling that its all going horribly wrong and it'll be abandoned :cry:


----------



## subaru555

There's still hope, keeping my fingers crossed for you. Sounds like nurse is pretty useless - what's the diameter of the one they can't find? Could you not boost your injections? What did she say - just to continue as is?

Does anyone have any idea whether they will recommending IVF from the SET section? I know we'll find out at appt, but I am imagining IVf is probably better suited due to the combined issues.

The results are as follows:

AMH 6.9 
Level at aged 24 is equal to that of a 36 - 38 year old.

"A reduced response to fertility drugs expected"

Right ovary:
7 fol @ 2 - 5 mm,
6 fol @ 6 - 9mm, 
Ovarian Volume: 3.3cm

Left ovary: 
3 fol @ 2 - 5 mm,
2 fol @ 6 - 9mm, 
Ovarian Volume: 7.5cm

Profile: Ovarian follicle suggests a LOW-NORMAL response.

Single Embryo Transfer recommended.

Sperm analysis:
Vol: 2ml
Viscosity: Normal
Density: 23 x 10*6/ml
Motility: 58%
Progression: 3/4
Abnormal: 92%
Debris: +
Cells: 0 x 10*6/ml

The World Health Organisation provides a definition of a 'normal' sperm count:

* the concentration of spermatozoa should be at least 20 million per ml.
* the total volume of semen should be at least 2ml.
* the total number of spermatozoa in the ejaculate should be at least 40 million.
* at least 75 per cent of the spermatozoa should be alive (it is normal for up to 25 per cent to be dead).
* at least 30 per cent of the spermatozoa should be of normal shape and form.
* at least 25 per cent of the spermatozoa should be swimming with rapid forward movement.
* at least 50 per cent of the spermatozoa should be swimming forward, even if only sluggishly.


----------



## Foxybabyhg3

Don't know the diameter as they couldn't find it, the entire ovary :wacko: I know its there :thumbup:

I've had a wee bit of hope though-I was told that they grow 1-2mm per night, so I'm still in with a chance for EC to be by next Saturday :flower:

I reckon they'll say ICSI, they seem to go with that if there's a male factor. When's your appt?


----------



## Foxybabyhg3

2 nurses couldn't find either ovary today. It's not looking good


----------



## subaru555

Oh Foxy I'm so sorry, what are they saying? What's next?

Well DH has been held up at work in Italy so he's not able to make our consultation - gutted!

I'm off there this afternoon. I'm really nervous.

I fell and fractured and dislocated my shoulder at the weekend so I also need to drive there one handed almost.


----------



## subaru555

IUI no option, only IVF. 

We've been told we should do eSET but we've gone for 2 embryos hopefully there will be enough and no Freezing.

They asked me to buy DHEA and go on it for 3 months first, Dh has to stop smoking and go on wellman. At least we now know the outcome and that IVF will be in MArch. 

He did say to consider that their success rate is 30% and this includes 2 embryos so we need to consider 1 in 3 chance of twins, which we are fine with.


----------



## Foxybabyhg3

Did they say why IUI not an option? Would they let you try it 1st if its what you want?
Sorry to hear about your shoulder. Ouch!

My bloods have shown levels gone up. I'm assuming oestrogen as they don't tell me. The doc will be scanning me tomorrow morning. So fingers crossed he can find my ovaries!


----------



## subaru555

Post up as soon as you know!! Great to hear about levels though :) 

Yeah cause my AMH is 6.9 and my eggs aren't good enough quality. They said IUI is a waste of time because it's been 2 yrs since my Son, and before him it was 6 yrs.


----------



## Wallie

I must say I'd probably go for IVF if I was you Sub since your AMH is low. We did two IUI's before our IVFs and now knowing our eggs and sperm don't like one another, it makes sense that it didn't work.

Can I ask, did the doctor prescribe DHEA or are you to source it yourself? I was thinking about taking it you see. My review is not until 10th January, so would like to get on it asap if I can.

I think you'll have a good chance Sub!


----------



## Wallie

Foxy, meant to say they could never find my left ovary however once the follicles got larger it then came into sight!


----------



## subaru555

He said IUI was a waste of time because my egg quality is no good for iui. He said a total of 8 years ttc and one pregnancy in that time says it all that it won't work.

He said I've to but it from: 
https://www.pricespower.com

Because a fellow gynae has used it and it increased her egg quality dramatically.
He says he has 7 women and some with twins got pregnant with it.


----------



## Wallie

Thanks Sub! Did he say how much you have to take each day? I think it may be 75mg, is that right?

I think IVF is probably the way to go too. Best of luck!


----------



## subaru555

I'll dig out my paperwork he gave me in the morning and post up for you.

Hope you're ok xx


----------



## Foxybabyhg3

Found left ovary, 3 follies measuring, 14,16 & 18mm, not found right one this time but he can prod around more when they collect the eggs on Friday. They're phoning me this afternoon to say when to inject the trigger shot. Will be in Friday morning. Feeling a bit better now


----------



## subaru555

Excellent news!!!! :D Congrats on this!

Wallie - just checked and it's 3 tabs at once (75mg) 

xxx


----------



## Wallie

subaru555 said:


> Excellent news!!!! :D Congrats on this!
> 
> Wallie - just checked and it's 3 tabs at once (75mg)
> 
> xxx

Thank you so much! I'll get some asap!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## sandoval_star

Best of luck Foxy! x


----------



## subaru555

Wallie have you ordered your DHEA yet? I ordered mine today.

x


----------



## Foxybabyhg3

Hi ladies

That's me home and in jammies! Only got 3 eggs :cry: couldn't get to my right ovary as it is too close to vessels or something. Thing is I know there was 4 follies on that side :(

Lets see if they fertilise and get me a couple of good ones for ET on Monday. Have to say though I'm not very confident at all. Already looking to start the next round early 2013


----------



## subaru555

aw foxy huge hgs :( Think PMA

You got 3 eggs!!! Well done :) I've been told I'll be lucky to get 3! 

What will be will be! xxx


----------



## sandoval_star

I know 3 does not seem like many foxy but it really is quality over quantity. Most ladies who manage to have 15 eggs retrieved only end up with 3 or 4 really good ones anyway. Hopefully your 3 will be great quality and treatment in 2013 won't be necessary :hugs:


----------



## Foxybabyhg3

Thanks girls 

I'm just afraid to get excited or hopeful as my heart is too broken to take anymore. I vaguely remember telling the nurse when I was coming round that DH deserved much better. Blummin' drugs!

I'll see what happens over night. Weird thinking I have 3 babies (technically) in a dish in the GCRM!


----------



## sandoval_star

Exactly Foxy, that's the way you should be thinking about it - you have THREE potential babies growing in their wee dish. It only takes 1 really good one, stay strong x


----------



## Wallie

Ah foxy, I had three embryos (6 originally), so you're off to a good start!


----------



## Wallie

subaru555 said:


> Wallie have you ordered your DHEA yet? I ordered mine today.
> 
> x

I'll get on to that now, well reminded. Thank you!


----------



## Foxybabyhg3

Hi Ladies

How you all doing? 

Just a quick update-the Embryologist called, all 3 have fertilised
so some good news. Just praying for them to get to 8 cell for Monday for transfer.


----------



## sandoval_star

Great news - definitely quality over quantity!! x


----------



## subaru555

excellent!!!!!


----------



## Foxybabyhg3

As of yesterday lunch time I had one 4cell and two 2cell embryos. 2 going back in this morning. Then legs up in the air for rest of day lol!


----------



## sandoval_star

Best of luck, what did you have transferred? Had they progressed well? xx


----------



## Foxybabyhg3

Thanks! All done. 2 8 cell embryos transferred. The other is at 5 cells. If gets to blastocyst by wed/thurs, it'll be frozen. Now everything crossed x


----------



## sandoval_star

Fantastic news, they all seem to have progressed well over the weekend. Now, get your feet up and rest rest rest!! You could have a bfp just in time for xmas! When is your beta? x


----------



## Wallie

Well done Foxy, they are where they should be, 8 cell and two transferred back to you. Hope the other one goes to blast for you!


----------



## Foxybabyhg3

Beta is on 21st. Feels wierd. I mean I know there's 2 potential babies inside me.


----------



## subaru555

What a date for Beta.

Everything crossed, you'll be just fine :) xx


----------



## Foxybabyhg3

I know, I think its should be the Saturday, but I think the 21st is their last day before closing for Christmas. Just had a call from them, the 3rd embryo made it to Blasto and is now on ice. I'm so happy about that as I was told by one of the nurses in there that I basically had no chance! (Its the one that's made me cry twice). I did the HCG jag last night, 8 clicks. That should be out of my system by Tuesday, so will prob still pee on sticks from Saturday! I'm not naive to think it'll work 1st time, but I'm not giving up as I didn't find it as hard as I thought it would as I have had so many people to bounce my inane stupid questions off of :) Many thanks to you guys xx

How is everyone anyway, not been much updates. Is everyone busy with Christmas?


----------



## sandoval_star

You never know Foxy, there's no reason it can't work first time. Quite a few girls on here were first time, me included, it's a lucky thread!! That's amazing your other one got to blast, it shows you had some good quality eggs there. Really hoping you get your xmas bfp xx


----------



## Foxybabyhg3

I've just POAS on a 10miu IC expecting to see the trigger but its :bfn: :cry: surely the trigger would show


----------



## sandoval_star

I've read that it usually takes until the following night for the hcg trigger to make it's way to your urine x


----------



## Foxybabyhg3

Did it over 24hrs ago. Will do fmu tomorrow


----------



## sandoval_star

I did the 8 clicks of Ovidrel after transfer and did a test to make sure it had worked through my system about 36 hours after and it showed up. Remember too that 8 clicks of it is a much lower amount than normal so it will also leave your system quicker. Are you planning on testing it out? x


----------



## Foxybabyhg3

I just looked again and there is a line. I just expected it to show straight away as the dye was going through. How long was it before it'd left your system? Did you get a clear bfn before bfp or did it just get darker?


----------



## sandoval_star

I only did that one test to check it was in my system then didn't test again! I was too scared that I would confuse myself and possibly get my hopes up when it was bfn on beta. I just waited for beta! x


----------



## Foxybabyhg3

I'm too impatient!


----------



## Foxybabyhg3

OK, starting to get antsy today :wacko:

I don't know if it was the trigger but I started bawling at the Asda advert in the cinema-when the mother is watching over the family on Christmas day. Then I cried over 2 of the trailers :cry:

Also think I slept funny last night as my back in really sore so dead uncomfortable right now. Getting period like cramps, but could also be the litre carton of Clementine juice I drank-oops.

I'm determined not to test until at least Wednesday-do you think I can hold out :haha:


----------



## sandoval_star

Have you been testing every day so you'll know when the trigger is gone? I had cramps during the tww, and also pains in my abdomen like I had did loads of sit up's. That was my main sign that something was up! Being over emotional might be a symptom for you too. I didn't get that until about 6 weeks, but when it came I would literally be speaking to dh then just burst out crying for no reason. Makes you feel very stupid lol. Keep us updated with your progress x


----------



## Foxybabyhg3

I think the trigger may be out now as it was only half the amount or less (was 8 clicks) than the trigger before EC. The stoopid IC's were giving negs when the hcg was still in. I may pick up a couple of Boots ones today. I'm technically 10DPO today, so may also pick up a FRER for tomorrow. I'm just worried that if its a :bfn: I'll just breakdown :cry: But I can't stand the thought of waiting till Friday and getting the phone call at work.

I've got achey pains, but really, really low down, like period, but feels "full" like a full bladder-you know when you 1st get up on a morning and are desperate to go :wacko: and some lower back opain-but I slept the opposite way in bed the other night to get comfy and far away from DH's snoring (don't know why I thought going top-to-toe would help but ut did) But I think its more bowel issues cos of the lots of fruit eating :haha: Its do hard to try and differentiate the feelings from it being bowel, period or very early pregnancy signs! 

Its so damn frustrating!


----------



## sandoval_star

Those symptoms all sound promising! Hope this is it for you. It will be hard seeing a bfn if you're not pregnant, but if you can't stand the thought of waiting for the phone call then at least you would know beforehand. Could you not take Friday off so you could be at home for the call? Or even a half day, they didn't phone me until around 4pm with beta results. What a great xmas present this will be if you get a positive! :hugs:


----------



## Foxybabyhg3

Got no Annual Leave left :nope:

However-I POAS :blush: I had to feed my addiction :shrug:

I got this on an Asda one.
 



Attached Files:







7.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## sandoval_star

Ooh!! I'd wait 2 days then do another and if it's not lighter then I'd say bfp!! x


----------



## Foxybabyhg3

It's darker! But I have guests in my spare room where PC is so can't upload pic!


----------



## sandoval_star

Omg!! Keep testing, this could be it!! x


----------



## Foxybabyhg3

Right at my PC now, Here's the prgression and a digi I took about 20 mins ago!
 



Attached Files:







10.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 4









9.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## sandoval_star

I'd say bfp with that progression! Test again tomorrow and you'll know for sure cos it will be much darker. So exciting :happydance:


----------



## Foxybabyhg3

Only got the crappy IC's left lol! I'm only just getting something faint on their "10miu" tests! (10miu my bum!)


----------



## sandoval_star

Was just dropping in to say good luck for your beta, but looks like you don't need it!! You have pregnancy tickers yay!!! Delighted for you, congratulations. Told you this was a lucky thread - 3 quality eggs is all you needed! xx


----------



## Foxybabyhg3

I kinda am maybe being a bit premature, I'm putting my faith in the 10 HPTS :winkwink:

Just waiting on phone call from them to tell me my Beta. I was thinking anything over 100, byut they said anything over 50 is good, so lot of praying going on just now :blush:


----------



## sandoval_star

You will be just fine. Good luck x


----------



## Foxybabyhg3

They said they'd call early and they've not called yet. Maybe its bad news so they're waiting till the end of my working day. Trying to calm my knickers, but its really difficult :cry:


----------



## sandoval_star

They said they'd phone me around 2pm and didn't until about 4.15pm! Don't worry, I'm sure they'll call soon and out you out your misery! x


----------



## Foxybabyhg3

:bfp: GCRM have confirmed :happydance:

hCG 46 but I'm a day early, as they're closed tomorrow I think! :flower:


----------



## sandoval_star

Confirmed, wooooo :happydance: :happydance: :wohoo: :dance:
You're pregnant!! Now, no drinks over christmas. I'm still coming to terms with that lol! x


----------



## Foxybabyhg3

Its the paté I'm going to miss :( Will have 1 glass of Asti mixed with oj with dinner, but I don't drink anyway-I'm a foodie!


----------



## sandoval_star

Oh don't even get me started on the paté and the soft cheeses on the cheese board. Arrghhh! All worth it though :thumbup:


----------



## subaru555

How we all doing ladies? DHEA arrived from the usa yesterday so started the 3 month course! Getting excited now!


----------



## cooch

Do you mind if I join. Congrats on the recent BFP's.

We're looking into GCRM, but need to save first. AMH was tested at GRI and has come in at less than 4! I'm so shocked I almost feel as though someone has died! Doing 3 iui there but they have now suggested to just do 1 and to see if I can then get them to speed up the IVF.

From your GCRM experience, would you say definitely worth the money? Obviously a BFP means yes, but wondering from the perspective of trying other clinics.

Any help is appreciated.xx


----------



## sandoval_star

Welcome Cooch! I would say the GCRM is worth every penny. Not just because we got a bfp on our first go; from start to finish the care and expertise was second to none. I had my appointment at the GRI to get on the waiting list and the difference between the two was night and day. I found the care excellent even down to little things like the embryologist who carried out our treatment phoned me during the tww to see how I was and to wish me luck. We were always taken right on time for appointments and every member of staff was lovely. I know it's a lot of money but for us, worth every single penny. I don't like slagging off the GRI because I think IVF being offered on the NHS is amazing, but the waiting room was over crowded and they seen us an hour and a half late for our appointment. Not ideal. Best of luck in whatever you decide x

Subaru - not long until you start now! Good luck x


----------



## Wallie

Cooch I agree with SS, definitely worth the money. I went to Ninewells in Dundee before I went to GCRM. GCRM treated me as a person, not a process and we had a far more successful cycle with them than all three put together at Ninewells.

Their care, attention to detail and professionalism are also great and make the whole process less scary. I felt as if I was just a number with Ninewells.

Well worth the money even though I didn't get a sticky :bfp: I hope to cycle with them again in June/July or at least the second half of this year again. Money permitting!!!


----------



## cooch

Thanks for the responses Wallie and Sandoval_star. Did either of you have AMH low like mine? Also, How much is roughly one go at GCRM? I think its great that they can do all the viability tests, but again that seriously impacts the costs. Thanks again for your advice.


----------



## sandoval_star

My amh was considered low for my age, I'm 31 and it's 8.2. The good thing about knowing your amh is they are able to tailor treatment based on how they expect you to respond. I honestly wouldn't worry too much about having an amh of around 4. I think all in our treatment cost about 5.5k but we had some extra tests done on dh's sperm to check for possible hereditary issues that could be passed to male children. I'd say you're looking at around 5k though. We didn't do the viability testing though, so that will bump the cost up a bit x


----------



## Wallie

My AMH is 9.9 and I'm 38. Basically it just lets them know how you're going to respond to drugs and how many eggs they'd expect to recover. From my flare protocol I got 7 eggs but one was immature. That's what they were expecting.

And yes we spent just under £5k altogether for our cycle and that included drugs. 

Most blood tests were done at our GP's office luckily, they just forgot one for my OH, so we did that at the GCRM and it cost £75, so best you try to get them all done at your GP too and that'll save some ££'s.

Hope this helps and even if you don't end of up doing a cycle with them you will have a Consultation with them anyway, you'll see then how nice they are!


----------



## sandoval_star

I was the same as you Wallie - flare protocol and 7 eggs collected which was expected. The amh definitely serves as guide for the experts, I definitely didn't worry too much about being on the lower end x


----------



## Lin0

Hi guys

Hope you don't mind if I join. Starting ivf for the first time and feeling really anxious about it. Getting prostap on thu at Gcrm. Loved reading through your chats, helped calm me down! Always surprises me just how many of us there are out there.
Any advice for newbies would be much appreciated 
X


----------



## cooch

Thanks for the advice ladies. Hi LinO, we're is a similar position. 

We've booked a place at the GCRM open eve in Feb and will decide from there what we want to do. We're expecting around £5k for each go. I have to say I really would like to do the iui. We're doing the first one guaranteed.

I'm amazed (naieve maybe) that you have such higher levels of AMH than me and got 7 eggs, I would have expected a lot more. I suppose it does only take 1 and in early 30's there should be good quality in there. Sandoval_star, did you ask them many questions about why that was your range at your age?

A friend of mine did IVF 3 times and got 5 eggs each time, her AMH was just lower than mine at the point. Its good they tailor the drugs to try and get a decent number out of us.


----------



## Foxybabyhg3

Hi Ladies

My AMH was 4.8 and it really shocked me for being so low. I did the flare protocol. Would've got 7eggs but they couldn't get to my right ovary during collection so I was distraught when they only got 3, but the embryologist came in and was brilliant, totally calmed me down and phoned me each day to tell me the progression. It's well worth the money and even if I didn't get my bfp I would've certainly gone back. The whole process wasn't half as bad as I thought and the nurses were always on hand to answer my incessant random questions. Good luck :hugs:


----------



## sandoval_star

I did ask why I had a low amh but really they can't answer that. I was told it could be hereditary but they can't know for sure. They told me 7 was around what they expected during retrieval. As foxy said though, it definitely matters more about quality rather than quantity. Most women who have 12-15 eggs retrieved sometimes only end up with 10 fertilising then 5-6 making progression, the numbers dwindle. All 7 of mine were good and fertilised normally. Don't fret too much about how many you get, you just need one good one! x


----------



## cooch

foxybaby, did you do ivf somewhere else afterwards or was it a natural bfp?

Thanks, Sandoval_star. Now thinking I'm going to push for my three iui. My BIL, who is a GP and also trained in Napro (still to complete though). Said AMH is mostly used for and useful for predicting ivf response to drugs. He said its by no means an indicator of the ability to get naturally pregnant. Iui is more an extreme version of the natural cycle, and we are going to gcrm open eve. But I don't want to rush into it. The iui should take us to around June, then we'll reacess. Thanks for the great info and encouragement. xx


----------



## nobump

Nervous, booked a place on the open day in Feb for hubby and I. We have had an inital appointment at the Nuffeild, but GCRM is easier for us to get to, and looks to have a better success rate. Hubby not sure about the whole thing, hopefully this will help us make the step.... on waiting list for ICIS on the NHS, but earlies we ca expect treatment for this is 2014.... Have found this thread really interesting.


----------



## x0xjacquix0x

Hiya, my AMH was low at <4 however i took DHEA for 3 months prior to treatment at the GCRM and this increased to above 7. When i visited the GCRM for my first consultation i was told i shouldnt hang about with an AMH of this level. The NHS told me a similar thing cooch ie it wasnt that important and when i repeated this to the GCRM they were surprised, I dont think its the be all and end all but the GCRM use this as a base for treatment and drug packages and it gives a good idea of how you are fertility wise... for example i was told that due to my age my egg quality was good but because of my low AMH i should expect to get a lot of eggs. I was also told that it would be unlikely i would get any eggs for freezing. I got 7 in total in the end which they said was really good and ended up with 3 really good quality- I had 2 transferred at day 3 and 1 frostie and am now 33 weeks pregnant with Twins.

I was told with an AMH of this level that doing IUI would have about the same chances of working as getting a natural BFP. I do think IUI works for some people but for me i got offered 3 (suppossed to be 6 but reduced to 3 due to AMH) and only managed to complete 1 full cycle in 4 months due to having cycles cancelled if i had more than 3 follicles, lining issues etc. I binned IUI after this 1 cycle. I found the full IUI process frustrating and upsetting but perhaps i was impatient. I found it very disappointing and stressful giving myself injections and then going for a scan and being told they couldnt do the IUI. Anyways this is just my opinion but if you are going to do IUI maybe think about taking DHEA as well to try to improve your egg quality :)

The GCRM is expensive but i do believe you only get what you pay for and the service and staff are excellent. You get a genuine feeling that they care and want the BFP as much as you do. Obviously we were extremely lucky that ICSI worked first time however if it hadnt worked we had already started saving for round 2 at the GCRM in the backround.

Nice to hear from everyone and see how all doing :) x


----------



## cooch

Thanks for the info. I've been taking DHEA since Dec. IUI does work for some, but I'm not prepared to rush IVF, I'm just not that into it. Everything else has to fail for me first and there's no way I'd be happy to do 1 round at GCRM in the belief that that's that.

It doesn't surprise me your AMH was higher at GCRM either as tbh, the NHS has always painted a dimmer picture. The nurse did say we should rush ahead but it feels so wrong for me. If it comes to it I will not hesitate to start IVF, but the frame of mind I'm in I'll have my bfp before then.

Wanted to add, should pour IUI get cancelled we'll still try that cycle.


----------



## Foxybabyhg3

Hi Cooch

I got my bfp at my 1st round of IVF at the GCRM. I was predicted a poor response to the drugs, but it's definitely quality over quantity. I considered an IUI but went straight to IVF due to my age, I'm not getting any younger :)


----------



## cooch

Thanks foxy. It just doesn't feel right for just now. You never know whether or not I'll be allowed my 3 IUI and how I'll respond to the drugs. I would imagine the injections used will be pretty powerful.


----------



## Foxybabyhg3

Hi Ladies

Just checking in to see how you all are x


----------



## sandoval_star

Hey Foxy, I'm great. How you keeping? Did you have your early scan with the GCRM yet? I'm growing fatter by the day ha! x


----------



## Foxybabyhg3

Aww, Sand-you're a lemon already :flower:

I'm ok, lots of MS and I love it :cloud9: 

Had scan at GCRM at 7w4D and saw heartbeat then again at 8w3D at my Obs-Med appt-been referred due to diabetes to the specialist at Wishaw, I've got a really good team looking after me 

Are you going to do a private gender scan at 16 weeks? I think I am-I'm so impatient :blush:


----------



## sandoval_star

Nope, we're staying team yellow! I really want the surprise and would like it to be dh that tells me if we have a son or daughter. Think it might help me push lol! That's good you're being taken care of; you and your little bean! I've had not one pregnancy symptom yet, well 3 weeks of extreme tiredness, but apart from that nothing. If I hadn't had my scans I wouldn't believe I was pregnant! Well, the expanding belly is giving it away now right enough! x


----------



## Foxybabyhg3

I thought about not finding out but have seen 2 bedding sets that aren't really unisex so want to know which one to buy!

I'm overweight so prob won't look pregnant just fat knowing my luck :)


----------



## subaru555

Great to hear all you girls are ok.

We are going to the open evening too.

Cooch - I am surprised they are doing IUI with your AMH? I said this at the consultation and he said that my AMH is too low for IUI and the egg quality needs to be above 12 for it to be a chance of success. Not trying to disappoint you or just don't want to upset you either if it's not suitable.

I'm 25 and my AMH is 6.9, he said IUI was a waste of time for us and to pursue IVF as soon as I've been taking DHEA for at least 3 months. We've now decded to make it about 6 months on the DHEA just so we've got the best chance of success.

Also take well-woman every day as does dh as recommended.


----------



## Foxybabyhg3

How long you got left to go before you start Subaru? 

I thought about IUI at 1st, but the results were better with IVF so due to my age I decided straight to IVF, tbh I never even discussed it with the GCRM, but I think they';d have steered me away from it anyway with my AMH & age.

Good luck to you both :hugs:


----------



## subaru555

Was meant to be march hun but we're just going to wait till July as I bought tonnes of DHEA - 6 m supply just to try and get a better chance - fingers crossed it works first time.

How u feeling x


----------



## cooch

That's interesting about the iui subaru. AMH is nothing to do with quality at all, it only mean quantity. My BIL is a GP and last year did a trainging programm in US to do with natural fertility. Anyway when I told him the AMH he was very angry. He said he'd investigate for me. Basically AMH was initially introduced as a marker for response to fertility stimulation and especially for IVF. It gives an indication of how well you are likely to respond. He contacted a number of US specialists on my behalf and his outcome was- the greatest predictor of fertility is still a woman's age and also AMH is by no means anyway to predict the liklihood of sponatneous pregnancy. In addition to this there is a link between the removal of endo and low AMH, it has been shown to be lower after lap for endo!! V interesting and totally fits in my case.

The hypno lady I go to said herself, some women are maybe born with smaller 'batches' than others. It doesn't mean they are crap or have seriously depleted in numbers either. It may just have been that there was less to start with.

I have beenb researching myself and GRI's figure for IUI is 8.3% success for my age group, Nuffield is 20%!!! Such a huge difference. They also informed me that's where I'd be going for the whole insemination part as they have completely shut up shop at GRI, they're on;ly doing scans, bloods and meds there.

Another interesting point, GRI seem to treat women all as one. I asked why they didn't do a FT scan to show rupture and was told they don't need to as it should rupture. Well, that's total crap as I have been on meds for 18 months which would have allowed me to conceive naturally (not strong enough for ovulation induction though) but they have included 10,000hcg for trigger. I never properly ruptured on it!! So I would need more. They don't seem to get this. Coincidently, I have about 4 vials of hcg left in a drawer!!!


----------



## Foxybabyhg3

Hi Ladies

Just popping in to see how you all are :flower:

Foxy x


----------



## sandoval_star

Hi foxy, lovely to hear from you. You're having a girl! Congrats. We decided to stay team yellow, so I'm desperate to find out now! How you been keeping? x


----------



## sandoval_star

Hi girls, how are you all getting on? xx


----------



## Foxybabyhg3

Hey Hey!

How you getting on? On the home stretch now :)

I've had a few issues this last week where the flow is restricted to bubs in the cord, but most recent scan showed good flow so keeping an eye on it. Consultant is advising twice weekly scans and maybe deliver at 32 weeks which is pretty scary so fingers crossed things don't deteriorate and I can keep her cooking for a few weeks after that


----------



## sandoval_star

Aw sorry to hear that Foxy, but sounds like you're being watched closely which is good. If you have to deliver early, she'll be in good hands but I hope she stays put just a bit longer for you.

I'm getting on fine, hard to believe it's only a matter of weeks now! x


----------



## Foxybabyhg3

Just going back over old posts and dropping in to see how you all are. Hey, Sand, we can have pate & soft cheese this year :haha:


----------



## sandoval_star

Oh Foxy I know!! (and a glass or 2 of wine :winkwink:) How you getting on? Time seems to pass by so quickly with a baby eh?!


----------



## Foxybabyhg3

It does, I'm already dreading going back to work and yet it's 6months away, but the last 6 have flown by so so quickly! Just paid for another yrs storage, hoping to do FET around August ;)


----------



## subaru555

Starting my first IVF in February at the gcrm. Just lost my natural conception Son at 17 weeks after 3 years secondary infertility.

Is anyone else starting their ivf here next year?


----------



## Foxybabyhg3

Hey Sand

Our story was in the Scottish Sun today. It was on about the GCRM success rates
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 98.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## nobump

Foxybabyhg3 said:


> Hey Sand
> 
> Our story was in the Scottish Sun today. It was on about the GCRM success rates

Congrats!


----------



## sandoval_star

Aw Foxy that's great! What a great picture of you both too :hugs:


----------

